# Sticky  Suspensões e Banimentos



## Tiago Costa

Este thread serve para divulgar as punições dadas aos foristas que de alguma forma infringiram as *regras* do fórum.

*Não haverá uma sequência de punições.* Cada punição será estipulada baseando-se na gravidade da infração. Porém, a insistência em mau comportamento, mesmo que menos grave, poderá gerar punições mais graves e até mesmo banimento definitivo.

Novas contas de foristas já banidos definitivamente serão deletadas, assim como toda a sua participação no SSC e os posts de outros foristas direcionados a ele.

A moderação fica livre em postar ou não o link direto do post infrator. Isso vai de acordo com a situação, como por exemplo, se o post foi apagado pela moderação para uma melhor sequência de ordem no thread.

Legenda de punições:

*Laranja:* Suspensão (o usuário pode acessar mas não poderá participar do fórum durante determinado tempo)

*Vinho:* Banimento temporário (o usuário não poderá acessar e participar do fórum durante determinado tempo)

*Vermelho:* Banimento definitivo (o usuário não poderá mais participar do fórum para sempre)

*Atenção:* Nas punições temporárias, seja ela suspensão ou banimento, é proibido ao forista abrir outra conta no SSC. O forista que agir desse modo terá as duas contas banidas definitivamente. 

O antigo thread "Suspensões e Banimentos" foi fechado por constar um número grande de anúncios, dificultando o trabalho da moderação, mas as punições anteriores continuam registradas. Portanto, não serão ignoradas no caso de punições futuras.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: IMPÉRIO-BR
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Provocações, city x city.


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: CAUP*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: PSTrezzi*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: RSPT*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: HG121*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.

Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas aqui.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: cesar bertolino
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Ofensas gratuitas.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: felipe8877
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Insistência em desrespeitar as regras.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Dydasko10
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Preconceito generalizado.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Flyermac
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Bairrismo, city x city, incentivo a rixas e rivalidades e provocação.


*Usuário: CUIABA2014
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades e provocação.


*Usuário: RobertoBarrich26
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Toritama*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: catarina_lx*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll.


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: LUiGi_AM
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
*
*Usuário: dricobel*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Provocações mútuas.


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: Bewolffy*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Ofensa a outro forista.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: PortoNuts
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
*
*Usuário: Tiago_Telles*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Provocações mútuas.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=47064185#post47064185


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: savioSP*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Comentário ofensivo.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47094617&postcount=267


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Chimbanha*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comentário ofensivo.


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: Fabius_*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Usuário: fernao*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Usuário: Alecs_SLZ*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Usuário: EricoWilliams*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivos:* Provocações mútuas e insistentes. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46746085&postcount=221
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46740335&postcount=197
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46742997&postcount=205
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46746371&postcount=226


*Usuário: Brez*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Provocação. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46803697&postcount=275


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: Vovin
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comentário indevido: pejorativo, generalizador e preconceituoso.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Ric.*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* City x City.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Marcus_CG*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: saff*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: mcorrea*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Usuário: Sr. Mauá*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: gsouza
Tipo: **Suspensão (1 semana)

Usuário: Bruno BHZ
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Provocações mútuas.


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: Cauan Kaizen
Tipo: Suspensão (5 dias)*

*Motivo:* provocação, comentários desnecessários.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53649783&postcount=1057

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53651851&postcount=1087


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: Alexpilsen
Tipo: Suspensão (2 dias)*

*Motivo:* brincadeira desnecessária!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53653559&postcount=1121


----------



## Driano MG

Tito said:


> *Usuário: luiz miguel porto*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Participação duvidosa.


*Usuário: luiz miguel*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (luiz miguel porto)


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: JogadorDeSimCity 
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Agressão a outro forista.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53966803&postcount=10


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: Andrezito
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Agressão a outro forista.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53995407&postcount=2563


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: João Paulistano
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* comentário desnecessário!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53993305&postcount=1476


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: GuStAvO_FoLtRaN
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Comentários preconceituosos e generalizantes.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54009921&postcount=704
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54113791&postcount=759


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: gmzeni
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Agressão a outro forista.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54115759&postcount=103


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: mopc
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Comentário desrespeitoso.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54052425&postcount=8


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: Carllos
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Comentários preconceituosos e generalizantes.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54271971&postcount=102


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Rekarte
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Comentário desrespeitoso.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54324257&postcount=5


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: Ludovicense40*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Usuário: JCavalcante*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* comentários ofensivos, postagens inadequadas e de forma exagerada sobre o mesmo tema (política), atrapalhando o andamento do thread Maranhão Notícias V.

*Usuário: Zeca*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Usuário: motense*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)* 

*Usuário: Tmaias*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Usuário: Gitanos *
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)* 

*Motivo:* postagens inadequadas e de forma exagerada sobre o mesmo tema (política), atrapalhando o andamento do thread Maranhão Notícias V.


_* lembrando que discussões sobre política não são proibidas, porém devemos ter bom senso no conteúdo e na maneira como vamos discutir tais informações._


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: julianagmartins*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: Sergiw
Tipo: Suspensão (5 dias)*

*Motivo:* Provocação, alteração do titulo da noticia.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: andreskypercity 
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Insistência em desrespeitar as regras


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: g.franco
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Insistência em desrespeitar as regras, desvirtuação de threads, agressão a outro forista.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: ghml
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Comentário desnecessário.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55085849&postcount=67


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: WP Gyn*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Comentário ofensivo e inadequado.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54525339&postcount=269


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: Calvin Porto
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Comentário desrespeitoso, generalizações.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54916873&postcount=92


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: quid
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Agressão a outro forista.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55138815&postcount=21


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: Conde D´eu
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Usuário: #Nemo#
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* provocações mútuas.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Ricbit
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Usuário: Sr. Mauá
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* City x city.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Sr. Mauá
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Provocações via PM.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: antony vieira
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Desrespeito e preconceito.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136461


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: felipe8877
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* City x city e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1063141&page=14


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Jacylon*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação duvidosa.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: RDEMIM*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* SPAMMER


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: LUiGi_AM*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Histórico de provocação e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades. Mesmo após advertido e suspenso por inúmeras vezes, continuou a agir em desacordo com as regras.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Well_Rock
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocação.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Manaux-Blue
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocação.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: andreskypercity 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Histórico de insistência em postar notícias irrelevantes

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1137127
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1137125


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: Allan Fonseca
Tipo: Suspensão (5 dias)

Motivo:* Provocação.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57256879&postcount=374


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: luks90* 
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comentário desrespeitoso.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Cacique* 
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocação e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Zeca* 
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocação e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: RodrigoPará* 
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* SPAM em inúmeros threads de subfóruns diferentes.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57834715&postcount=4361


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: antony vieira*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: soulmkt*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: dronan
Tipo: Suspensão (5 dias)

Usuário: TEBC
Tipo: Suspensão (5 dias)*

*Motivo:* Provocações, Clubismo.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Ludovicense40* 
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comentário desrespeitoso.


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: dronan*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: scorping*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: drkulian*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (dronan)


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Germano Lima*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: agrimaldo24
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: agriceu
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (agrimaldo24)


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: caio.rox 
Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)

Motivo:* Comentário agressivo. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58317037&postcount=8369


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: Michel Viera 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Comentário extremamente bairrista e fora dos padrões adequados ao fórum. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58303625&postcount=8319


----------



## Driano MG

Driano MG said:


> *Usuário: Michel Viera *
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*


*Usuário: Michael Viera*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Michael Braga*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Rilson*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Adulteração de creditação autoral de fotografias.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58429631&postcount=1
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58436347&postcount=16
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58438295&postcount=17


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: Moderado*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: almeidaneto
Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)

Motivo:* Agressão a outro forista. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58575521&postcount=1113

*Usuário: Lucas Barros
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comentário inadequado e provocativo.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58569897&postcount=1083


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: tonhao *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: ADRIEL MEDEIROS
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Insistência em postar em CapsLock ON. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58564573&postcount=9437
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58565611&postcount=9442


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: supermouse 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* histórico de postagens inadequadas e troll.


----------



## Driano MG

Driano MG said:


> *Usuário: Michael Viera*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: Michael Braga*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


*Usuário: Mickeel09*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Mickeel085*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Michael Viera)

Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas aqui.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: eewann
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Agressão a outro forista

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58772897&postcount=145
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58773077&postcount=149


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: meaburroperomerio
Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)

Motivo:* Ofensas generalizadas.

Veja aqui um dos posts que motivaram a suspensão.



*Usuário: Greatlakerman
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comentários desrespeitosos.

Veja aqui um dos posts que motivaram a suspensão.



*Usuário: Slice Shot
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comentários desrespeitosos e em tom inadequado.

Veja aqui um dos posts que motivaram a suspensão.



*Usuário: allan1667
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comentário desrespeitoso.

Veja aqui o post que motivou a suspensão.



*Usuário: Ni.valdomonteiro
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocação.

Veja aqui o post que motivou a suspensão.


----------



## Driano MG

*Usuário: MORUMBI 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Andrexxx 
Tipo: Banimento
*
*Motivo:* histórico de postagens inadequadas e troll.


----------



## Tito

Tito said:


> *Usuário: Marcus_CG*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: saff*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


*Usuário: N.Arquiteto*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Marcus_CG).


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: arquitetinha*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação duvidosa.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: Erik,not Red 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações e generalizações

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59221867&postcount=1526

*Usuário: Ricbit
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações, agressão a outro forista

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59222129&postcount=1527


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: Erico Vaz 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59170873&postcount=49
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59121279&postcount=22


----------



## daniel.zs.rj

*Usuário: HRLR 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidadesHRLR 


*Usuário: C010T3
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades


----------



## daniel.zs.rj

*Usuário: Isaaac
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Gottardi
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Insistência em postar assuntos off topic no thread da Copa 2014 mesmo depois de amplamente advertido


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Lanito
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Ofensas gratuitas / Insistencia em postar assuntos off topic no thread da Copa 2014 mesmo depois de amplamente advertido


----------



## daniel.zs.rj

*Usuário: manga
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semana)
Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60433953&postcount=3215

*Usuário: Xinguara
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semanas)
Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60337153&postcount=3046
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60338983&postcount=3060


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Manaós
Tipo: Suspensão (5 dias)
Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60337523&postcount=3049

*Usuário: ADRIEL MEDEIROS
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60442239&postcount=47


----------



## RRC

RRC said:


> *Usuário: ADRIEL MEDEIROS
> Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
> Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60442239&postcount=47


*Usuário: ADRIEL MEDEIROS 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: adriel araujo
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (ADRIEL MEDEIROS )


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Fernanda Imoveis
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: gusbrum
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Insistência em postar assuntos off topic no thread da Copa 2014 mesmo depois de amplamente advertido


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: FabianaFranco
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Spam


----------



## RRC

.Kr'st_fer. said:


> *Usuário: dliossi
> Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)
> Motivo:* Desrespeito e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


*Usuário: dliossi
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: daugustus
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (dliossi)


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: Erik,not Red 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## daniel.zs.rj

*Usuário: Faela
Tipo: Suspensão (03 dias)
Motivo:* Ofensa a outro forista

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60952733&postcount=28


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Vonney
Tipo: Suspensão (03 dias)
Motivo:* Provocações


----------



## daniel.zs.rj

*Usuário: Bruno BHZ
Tipo: Suspensão (03 dias)
Motivo:* Ofensa a outro forista

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61034681&postcount=2202


----------



## daniel.zs.rj

*Usuário: fabionomoto

Tipo: Suspensão (1 semanas)
Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades e comentários desrespeitosos


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: seu madruga 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: pinguinito
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: argentina 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: guns n roses
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (seu madruga)


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: FISCHERZIN
Tipo: Suspensão (5 dias)
Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado/ ofensas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61248639&postcount=114
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61251333&postcount=125


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: gsouza
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61234071&postcount=115


----------



## daniel.zs.rj

*Usuário: phverano
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)
Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61452497&postcount=1058
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61459315&postcount=1062

*Usuário: MD11-fan
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)
Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61457835&postcount=1060
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61463675&postcount=1063


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: johnnygruss 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Clubismo / Insistência em postar assuntos off topic no thread da Copa 2014


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: hamzajunaid28
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Spam.


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: Flyermac
Tipo: Suspensão (02 semanas)*
*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e city x city.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: Droca_GO
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: antoniohimachado
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Spam.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: DanKai
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Insistência em promover clubismo e provocações mesmo depois de advertido.


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: juniorzzi
Tipo: Suspensão (01 semana)*
*Motivo:* Provocações

*Usuário: Emanuel Paiva
Tipo: Suspensão (05 dias)*
*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e provocações

*Usuário: Tonho José
Tipo: Suspensão (05 dias)*
*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e provocações

*Usuário: jedeao
Tipo: Suspensão (05 dias)*
*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e provocações


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: giuseppe35
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll.


----------



## RRC

RRC said:


> *Usuário: giuseppe35
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Troll.


*Usuário: benet
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (giuseppe35)


Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas aqui.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Elover
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Clubismo / provocações

*Usuário: Haito 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Clubismo / provocações


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Maria Theresa
Tipo: Suspensão (01 Mês)
Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista via PM


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: Blog Carioca
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Spam.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: brazilteen
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Preconceito e desvirtuamento de thread.


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: Henrifavoretto
Tipo: Suspensão (4 dias)
Motivo:* Comportamento provocativo


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Well_Rock
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
Motivo:* incentivo a rixas e rivalidades, city vs city

*Usuário: thiagosanchez
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
Motivo:* incentivo a rixas e rivalidades, city vs city


----------



## RRC

RRC said:


> *Usuário: Gottardi
> Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
> Motivo:* Insistência em postar assuntos off topic no thread da Copa 2014 mesmo depois de amplamente advertido


*Usuário: Gottardi
Tipo: Suspensão (1 Mês)
Motivo:* Insistência em postar assuntos off topic no thread da Copa 2014 mesmo depois de amplamente advertido e suspenso pelo mesmo motivo


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Willian São Paulo
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Postagem de fotos sem créditos autorais, city x city e desvirtuamento de threads.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Zeca
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Histórico de participação conflituosa.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Ludovicense40
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Usuário: Cacique
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocação.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: tufao da colina*
*Tipo: Banimento (3 meses)*

*Usuário: SupremaciaManaus*
*Tipo: Banimento (3 meses)*

*Motivo:* Insistência ao incentivo de rixas e rivalidades, mesmo depois de amplamente advertidos.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Hyllian
Tipo: Suspensão (5 dias)
Motivo:* Preconceito e generalização

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65103239&postcount=6


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: CaioPaulista
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocação, city x city e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: igorweb.rs
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Clubismo / provocações envolvendo futebol no thread da Copa 2014


----------



## RRC

RRC said:


> *Usuário: igorweb.rs
> Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
> Motivo:* Clubismo / provocações envolvendo futebol no thread da Copa 2014


*Usuário: igorweb.rs
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: sacicolorado
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (igorweb.rs)


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: ruifo
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RRC

RRC said:


> *Usuário: igorweb.rs
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: sacicolorado
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (igorweb.rs)


*Usuário: banido
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (igorweb.rs)

Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas aqui.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Roqueiro Paraense
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* incentivo a rixas e rivalidades / provocações

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65281091&postcount=16
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65310305&postcount=21
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65335859&postcount=26


----------



## RRC

RRC said:


> *Usuário: Roqueiro Paraense
> Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
> Motivo:* incentivo a rixas e rivalidades / provocações


*Usuário: Roqueiro Paraense
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Gleydson
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Roqueiro Paraense)


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: xikaumrio
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Desrespeito à moderação.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Kelsen
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65717485&postcount=10678


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: rodrigo.rod.digo
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista.

*Usuário: Adventures
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista.

Posts envolvidos foram apagados.


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: Henrifavoretto
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)
Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista.

Posts envolvidos foram apagados.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Via Celere
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenção comercial.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Pesquisadorbsb
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Insistência em postar assuntos off topic no thread da Copa 2014 mesmo depois de amplamente advertido


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: costanera_pua 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenção comercial.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Jeff Portella
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comentário desrespeitoso.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: moacyrpimenta
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenção comercial.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: ML23
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* ofensas a outro forista

Os posts envolvidos foram apagados.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: LuiZinhO
Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocação e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Xinguara
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocação e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Greatlakerman
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Incentivo a preconceito e racismo.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: El Chavo Chapulin
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)
Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista / Provocações envolvendo futebol no thread da Copa 2014 / Desobediência direta a determinações da moderação.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: gsouza
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)
Motivo:* Ofensas diretas a foristas, incentivo a rixas e rivalidades, histórico de participação conflituosa.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: FEIO PRA CHUCHÚ
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocação e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Metropolitano Manaus
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocação e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Rodrigo Silva Gonçal
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* City vs city, comportamento provocativo. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66889911&postcount=3988
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66890021&postcount=3989


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: O viajante
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Histórico de participação bairrista e provocativa, e city x city.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: fmourafmoura
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Mascate
Tipo: Suspensão (10 dias)
Motivo:* Preconceito e generalização

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67131631&postcount=517


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Cedar Teeth
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## RRC

Tito said:


> *Usuário: allan1667
> Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
> 
> Motivo:* Preconceito e generalização.



*Usuário: allan1667
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)
Motivo:* Preconceito e generalização


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: henry69
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* troll


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: Pjacomini
Tipo: Suspensão (02 semanas)

Usuário: Ercoli_Ctba
Tipo: Suspensão (05 dias)*

*Motivo:* Troca de ofensas


*Usuário: carlos eduardo perei
Tipo: Suspensão (02 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Ofensa a outro forista


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: kika123
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67782083&postcount=179
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67782409&postcount=184


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: .for.ce.br
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocação, Ofensa a outro forista

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67784853&postcount=199


----------



## LipeSsa

LipeSsa said:


> *Usuário: .for.ce.br
> Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
> 
> Motivo:* Provocação, Ofensa a outro forista
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67784853&postcount=199


*Usuário: .for.ce.br
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: force.br
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (.for.ce.br)


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Pereyra
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Insistência em desrespeitar as regras.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Pesquisadorbsb
Tipo: Banimento (3 meses)
Motivo:* Insistência no descumprimento de regras / comportamento inadequando e tumultuador/ Desobediência direta a determinações da moderação


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: Xinguara
Tipo: Suspensão (03 semanas)
Motivo:* Incentivo a rixa e rivalidades

*Usuário: Manaós
Tipo: Suspensão (02 semanas)
Motivo:* Provocações


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: numero1000
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: bbcsky
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Barriga-Verde
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Usuário: h.corleon
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Usuário: noize
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## Tito

Tito said:


> *Usuário: O viajante
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Histórico de participação bairrista e provocativa, e city x city.


*Usuário: Navio Pirata
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (O Viajante)


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: caduroxbr
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: fluminense
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (caduroxbr)


----------



## RRC

RRC said:


> *Usuário: Rodrigo Silva Gonçal
> Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
> 
> Motivo:* City vs city, comportamento provocativo.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66889911&postcount=3988
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66890021&postcount=3989


*Usuário: Rodrigo Silva Gonçal
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Insistência reiterada no comportamento mesmo depois de amplamente advertido e suspenso.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: carlosalexandresc
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: numero1000
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: numero2000
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (carlosalexandresc)


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: fpetruss
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Jumby
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (o viajante)

Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Pegasusbsb27

Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Insistência em comportamento visivelmente voltado a relacionamentos de cunho sexual, causando constrangimento a foristas através de mensagens públicas e privadas.

Gostaríamos de reiterar que o objetivo deste fórum é discutir arquitetura e urbanismo, não se caracterizando como uma rede de relacionamentos sociais. Porém, não proibimos a interação saudável entre os foristas, desde que não desvirtue o objetivo do fórum. Essas interações devem sempre ser respeitosas, e não devem ultrapassar o limite do bom senso. A partir do momento em que foristas são constrangidos pelo comportamento inadequado de outros, infelizmente temos que agir.

Solicitamos a todos os foristas que se sentirem constrangidos ou ofendidos pelo comportamento de outro forista que denunciem este comportamento, através de report (







) ou PM. Utilizem primariamente os reports, pois além de ser uma ferramenta específica para isso, nos fornecem os detalhes mais importantes e são mais fáceis de serem feitos pelos foristas.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: mrnakashima
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Insistência em tumultuar thread, mesmo após advertido pela moderação.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: l fernandes
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Agressividade a outro forista.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: xcleitonx
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Agressões diretas a outro forista.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: ABNeto
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Usuário: Isaaac
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Bairrismo, incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Henrifavoretto
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações bairristas.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: elielsantos
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Divulgação de material inadequado ao conteúdo do fórum


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: ndrj 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenção comercial.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: ThalesVeiga
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Insultos com xingamentos.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: garcia5815
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll.


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: Leo10Rio
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Insultos e provocações.


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: fewg
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Usuário: Manezinho
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Bairrismo, incentivo a rixas e rivalidades mesmo após serem advertidos.


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: Wesley Sport
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações bairristas e histórico de participação conflituosa.


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: meiry
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Spam.


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: quzhim100
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Spam.


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: lord56
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
Motivo:* Provocações a outros foristas.

*Usuário: Rodrigo W.
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
Motivo:* Provocações a outros foristas.


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: Flyermac
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Conrail
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas e participação conflituosa.


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: engenx4
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Di-brazil
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: darlingtonmesquita 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenção comercial.


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: Tobetto
Tipo: Suspensão (5 dias)

Motivo:* Ressuscitou inúmeros threads desnecessariamente.


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: Acoustic
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)
Motivo:* Desrespeito a outro forista.


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: Eduhaus
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Usuário: Calvin Porto
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Usuário: Kehrwald
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Usuário: Felippehc
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*


*Motivo:* Deturparam o assunto oficial de um thread com rixas partidárias e ofensas.


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: Mitia K
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Mitia
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Mau comportamento no fórum além de contas múltiplas.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Evaldo César
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: evaldocesar
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: evaldomacau
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: mrnakashima
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: santometro
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: AlineOleto
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Desrespeito a outros membros do Fórum.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788634&page=2


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: Jeff Portella
Tipo: Banimento Temporário (2 meses) *

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: Jeff Portella
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Jeff Portela
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: Ton Sampa
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Marti F
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: José Martins F, Neto
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: sevlarievlis
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Dona Escolastica
Tipo: Banimento*


*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: MagnumCaruaru
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Campineiro
Tipo: Banimento*


*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


----------



## Tito

Valter said:


> *Usuário: Jeff Portella
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: Jeff Portela
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


*Usuário: JP Rockefeller
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Jeff Portella)

Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas.


----------



## Valter

Valter said:


> *Usuário: sevlarievlis
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: Dona Escolastica
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


*Usuário: DonaEscolastica
Tipo: Banimento*


*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (sevlarievlis)

Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas.


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: paranaforever
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comportamento provocativo.


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: RobertoBarrich26
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Usuário: FlicK
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Ofensas generalizadas.


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: LuckyRio
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Comportamento de troll.


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: Capital1
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Intenções Comerciais


----------



## Valter

Vinicius said:


> *Usuário: LuckyRio
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Comportamento de troll.



*Usuário: TOFEE_1989
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas LuckyRio.


----------



## Valter

.Kr'st_fer. said:


> *Usuário: Capital1
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Intenções Comerciais



*Usuário: ana osorio
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas Capital1[/QUOTE]


----------



## Valter

*Usuário: stpaul
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: thomasdelenga
Tipo: Banimento*


*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: [email protected]_Cwb
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Usuário: Yuri S Andrade
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Usuário: Acir Francisco 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações


----------



## Tito

Tito said:


> *Usuário: Evaldo César
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: evaldocesar
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: evaldomacau
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


*Usuário: Teresinense082
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Evaldo César)

Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Leandro Haddad
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Marcos Moraes
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (aquariano)


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Ricbit
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Histórico de comportamento inadequado.


----------



## LipeSsa

*Usuário: santanna.lucas
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Histórico de comportamento inadequado


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: assis
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Histórico de comportamento inadequado.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: mironga_110
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Comentário ofensivo de cunho xenófobo.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Antonio227
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: OCPagu
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Desrespeito e ofensas a outro forista.


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: rtxsg
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Spam.


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: DVBB 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado.


----------



## .Kr'st_fer.

*Usuário: paranaforever
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Provocações city x city.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Thina

Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Insistência em tumultuar o thread "Sugestões para os Fóruns Brasileiros".


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Heilig

Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensa a outro forista.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: rafamlopes
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Usuário: Ronne
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Usuário: TEBC
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações e clubismo.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Dark Shaka
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Adriano Lima
Tipo: Banimento*


*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Dark Shaka).


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: gsouza
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Histórico de desrespeito e provocação.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Pantaneiro do Sul
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocação.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Yuri S Andrade
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Histórico de desrespeito e provocação.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Cacique
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Preconceito e generalização.


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: brunosaqueti15

Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Não sabe respeitar a opinião de outros membros do Fórum.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75790119&postcount=13


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: ballonaimoveis
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Intenções comerciais


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: jefferson_nelli1
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Insistência em postar fotos sem créditos autorais.


----------



## RRC

Tito said:


> *Usuário: msmpilot
> Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
> Motivo:* Provocação.


*Usuário: msmpilot
Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)
Motivo:* Provocações


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Pereyra
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Insistência no descumprimento de regras de postagem, mesmo sendo advertido e suspenso outras vezes pelo mesmo motivo.


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: kadao123
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Spam


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: MEGALOMANIACO
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Desrespeito

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76701759&postcount=3974


----------



## Tito

Tito said:


> *Usuário: BrMineiro
> Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
> 
> Motivo: Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.*


*
Usuário: BrMineiro
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Provocação e insistência no incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## Vinicius

*Usuário: Vovin
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comentário indevido e generalizador

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76760847&postcount=118


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: RogerioAndrade
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
Motivo:* Insistencia em tumultuar subfórum copa 2014 mesmo depois de avisado pela moderação


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: lfdomingos
Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)
Motivo:* Provocações / Clubismo / Insistencia em tumultuar subfórum copa 2014 mesmo depois de avisado pela moderação


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: DiegoRJ
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Bairrismo /Provocações


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Cauê*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: UHMWPE
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: mattaBR
Tipo: Banimento*


*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Slice Shot*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (clubismo)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Luizwagner*

*Tipo: * *Suspensão(2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (cityxcity)


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Paulistinha*
*Tipo: * *Suspensão(2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Insersão de tags inadequadas e ainda se fez de sonso achando que a moderação não tinha como saber quem as colocou, tumultuando o thread.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78224718&postcount=2574
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78736302&postcount=2582


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: luiz belenense*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em desrespeitar as regras do fórum, mesmo após advertência da moderação.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Bruno.BH
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Marie Gabrielle
Tipo: Banimento*


*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## EricoWilliams

EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário: Bruno.BH
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: Marie Gabrielle
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


*Usuário: Bruno.temporario
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## EricoWilliams

EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário: Bruno.BH
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: Marie Gabrielle
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.





EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário: Bruno.temporario
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


*Usuário: Bruno.temporario2
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais postadas.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: lucasrfs*

*Tipo:* *Supensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (city x city)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: xyzclone*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (city x city)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Romers*

*Tipo:* *Suspenção (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Postura conflituosa e agressões verbais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Marcelo Alves*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (city x city)


----------



## EricoWilliams

Tiago Costa said:


> *Usuário: Ricbit
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Histórico de comportamento inadequado.


*Usuário: hfocacci
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Apolonio
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista via PM.


----------



## Rodrigo Guidotti

_*Usuário: Corretor Savio
Tipo: Banimento
Motivo:* Perfil criado para fazer propagandas._


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Antonio F*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Usuário: José Neto*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 semana)*


*Motivo:* Insistência em provocações e rixas pessoais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: rafamlopes*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em postura conflituosa e ofensas a outros foristas


----------



## EricoWilliams

santista10 said:


> *Usuário: rafamlopes*
> 
> *Tipo:* *Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Insistência em postura conflituosa e ofensas a outros foristas


*Usuário: rafamlopes
Tipo: Banimento*


*Usuário: rafalopes
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## EricoWilliams

EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário: UHMWPE
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: mattaBR
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


*Usuário: Dancing_Dead
Tipo: Banimento*


*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.

Novas contas deste forista não serão mais anunciadas.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: ricardito_pjc*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em desrespeitar as regras do fórum, mesmo após advertido pela moderação.


----------



## EricoWilliams

RRC said:


> *Usuário: OCPagu
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Histórico de comportamento de troll. Depois de ser alertado mais uma vez passou a fazer ameaças e tumultuar threads com críticas a moderação.


*Usuário: danielsoares811
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas(OCPagu).


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Bruto*

*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comportamento conflituoso e ofensivo


----------



## EricoWilliams

Tiago Costa said:


> *Usuário: eduardo1970*
> 
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Insistência no bairrismo e provocações à moderação após ser alertado.


*Usuário: eduardo1970
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: GordonGekko 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: juferraz*

*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (clubismo)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Iago Carvalho

Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)

**Motivo:* Postura conflituosa e ofensas a outro forista


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Wey*

*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes a outros foristas


----------



## Gabriel AC

*Usuário: manuelluso
Tipo: Banimento 

Usuário: sulivan
Tipo: Banimento 

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (jordanbrando)

Contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: aluz*

*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comportamento conflituoso e ofensas a outros foristas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Jean Carlos Boniatti*

*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em postagens em série mesmo depois de advertido pela moderação


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: guh*

*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## EricoWilliams

santista10 said:


> *Usuário: guh*
> 
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Troll


*Usuário: 7guh*

*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: kalamazoo*

*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: hdmais*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em desrespeitar as regras do fórum, mesmo após alertado pela moderação.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: CaioPaulista*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em desrespeitar as regras do fórum, mesmo após alertado pela moderação.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: araujo.lcarlos*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Pedro.sc*

*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: marcusflorida2*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (city x city)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Bruno BHZ*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comportamento conflituoso e ofensas a outro forista


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: dinhojdal*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado, mesmo após alertado pela moderação.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Maria Theresa*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Histórico de participação conflituosa, fazendo provocações a foristas e incitando city vs city. Mesmo depois de alertada várias vezes usuária entrou em conflito com outro forista, fazendo ofensas pessoais

*Usuário: GersonLDN*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações, participação conflituosa no thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429061&page=2


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: veneziano*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocação.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: count*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* City vs city, ofensas e provocações.


----------



## EricoWilliams

santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Cesar Bertolino*
> 
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Agressões generalizadas e comportamento de troll


*Usuário: Frederico João*

*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Alejandro.*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações envolvendo futebol no sub Copa 2014


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: FloripaNation*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*
*Motivo:* Comportamento provocativo e insultoso


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: ftdecastro*
*Tipo:* *Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Luis Oliveira*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*
*Motivo:* Bairrismo e city x city.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: marcosdedourados*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em desrespeitar as regras do fórum, mesmo após advertido.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: georgejungle3*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo / Insistência em postar assuntos off topic e futebol no sub Copa 2014.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: ghml*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em tumultuar threads da Copa 2014 mesmo após advertido e alertado pela moderação que a reiteração implicaria em suspensão.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Daniel PB*
*Tipo:* *Banimento*

*Motivo:* Desrespeito à moderação e insistência em tumultuar o fórum, mesmo após advertido diversas vezes.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83031076&postcount=474

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83031658&postcount=475


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: hobbes_ba*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Desrespeito a outro forista.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Medinho3 *
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em tumultuar o fórum, mesmo após advertido.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83040393&postcount=5

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83042752&postcount=19


*Usuário: Giancarlos*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Desrespeito à moderação.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83041003&postcount=2458


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: calscesar*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (3 dias)**

Motivo:* Insistência em descumprir as regras mesmo depois de advertido pela moderação


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Thiago Pontes*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em desrespeitar as regras.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: DiegoWW*
*Tipo:* *Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: WallyP*
Tipo: *Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comportamento conflituoso, provocações e insultos


*Usuário: OtávioJR*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Provocações e insultos generalizados/ troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: calscesar*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo: *Insistência em descumprir as regras mesmo depois de advertido pela moderação


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: CharlesSZBH*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações e insultos


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: ADCA*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo: * Preconceito e agressão generalizada.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Thiago Pontes*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo: * Spam, postagem de thread em local incorreto(pela segunda vez) e insistência no descumprimento das regras do fórum.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Phaelzim18*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo: * Insistência em postar imagens sem os créditos autorais.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1442939


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: marcosdedourados*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Descumprimento recorrente às regras


----------



## Rodrigo Guidotti

RRC said:


> *Usuário: brunosaqueti15
> 
> Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
> Motivo: *Falta de senso ao postar, tumultuando threads.


*Usuário: brunosaqueti15*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 mês)*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado e incentivo à rixas - 2ª suspensão por ser reincidente.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83953074&postcount=37


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: p.b*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: revolutiondouracity*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em descumprir as regras mesmo depois de advertido pela moderação


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: marcosdedourados*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (revolutiondouracity e douramarc)


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Cacique*
*Tipo: Banimento temporário (3 meses)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em manter participação conflituosa e provocativa, mesmo após ter recebido diversas advertências e suspensões.


----------



## EricoWilliams

Tito said:


> *Usuário: ADCA*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo: * Preconceito e agressão generalizada.


*Usuário: ADCA
Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: MTdoSul
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Leopoldo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Preconceito, desrespeito e generalização.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: solares*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Postura conflituosa e agressiva/troll


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Jota Ferroo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em tumultuar threads, mesmo após o alerta dado pela moderação.


----------



## Tito

EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário: CazuzaAJU*
> 
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*
> *Motivo:* Comportamento conflituoso e city vs. city.


*Usuário: CazuzaAJU*

*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
*Motivo:* Insistência no city vs. city.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: RodrigoBG*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo: * Provocações / desvirtuamento de thread / comportamento de troll.


----------



## RRC

santista10 said:


> *Usuário: FloripaNation*
> 
> *Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> *Motivo:* Comportamento provocativo e insultoso



*Usuário: FloripaNation*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 mês)*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado e insultoso reiterado / linguagem chula - usuário já havia sido alertado diversas vezes sobre isso.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: _AndersonSiqueira*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações envolvendo futebol no sub Copa 2014


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: CMedeiros*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 semana)*
*Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista via Private Message(PM).


Nota: Qualquer um que receba uma PM ofensiva pode e deve reportá-la à moderação, para isso basta abri-la e clicar no triangulo vermelho no canto superior direito da mensagem recebida.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Vovin*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Postura conflituosa e ofensiva recorrente/troll


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: renan_ego*

*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semana)*
*Motivo:* Ofensas a outros foristas e clubismo.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Loiro*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em desrespeitar as regras do fórum/Insistência na alteração de títulos de notícias.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450784


----------



## RRC

Vinicius said:


> *Usuários: 'rational crazy'
> Tipo: Banimento
> 
> Motivo:* Provocação, ofensa e histórico problemático no fórum.





Vinicius said:


> *Usuário: copaiá baiá
> Tipo: Banimento
> 
> Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ('rational crazy')



*Usuário: skyscraperian
Tipo: Banimento*

Motivo: Contas múltiplas (rational crazy)

Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas aqui.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: VirDiligo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Postura conflituosa e ofensiva


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: LP*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## RRC

santista10 said:


> *Usuário: solares*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Postura conflituosa e agressiva/troll



*Usuário: Civilizadordemacaco
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (solares)

Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas aqui.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: RyanWolf*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comportamento conflituoso e ofensivo


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Thina*
*Tipo: Banimento temporário (3 meses)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em manter participação conflituosa e provocativa, tumultuando threads e provocando a moderação.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Alexpilsen*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Péssimo hábito de desvirtuar diversos threads, sempre provocando e incitando discussões inúteis.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84823217&postcount=153


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: WalPaulista*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Linguagem ofensiva, desrespeito e generalizações.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84861711&postcount=2418


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: EVMARTINS*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocação e desrespeito.


*Usuário: paulo ribeiro scr87*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocação, desrespeito e ofensa.


*Usuário: Pernambucano_1985*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocação, desrespeito e ofensa.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Acir Francisco*
*Tipo: Suspensão ( 3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comportamento conflituoso e ofensivo/city x city


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Carllos*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comentário homofóbico.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: ABNeto*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações e insultos recorrentes


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Cris Santos*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Davds0n*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Trolls (Insistencia em fazer off topic no sub forum projetos, trazendo discussões do orkut para o fórum, mesmo após alertado do comportamento, tumultuando o fórum).


NOTA: É totalmente vedado e inadequado trazer discussões de outros fóruns/comunidades/sites de relacionamento para o SSC.


----------



## RRC

santista10 said:


> *Usuário: gvieceli*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (clubismo)


*Usuário: gvieceli*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Provocações / Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (clubismo)


----------



## EricoWilliams

Tito said:


> *Usuário: EVMARTINS*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocação e desrespeito.


*Usuário: EVMARTINS*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: EVMACEDO*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas(EVMARTINS).


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Guajará*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incitações a rixas e rivalidades, provocações e city vs. city(mesmo que tenha ficado subentendido).

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84986258&postcount=3100


----------



## Rodrigo Guidotti

*Usuário: Adriano Everton
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
Motivo:*Desrespeito às normas do Projetos e Obras


----------



## Gabriel AC

*Usuário:* *LUISPEDRO*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: *Incitações a rixas e rivalidades e histórico conflituoso.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84996380&postcount=3143


----------



## Tito

EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário: EVMARTINS*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: EVMACEDO*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas(EVMARTINS).


*Usuário: Atila_OCearense*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (EVMARTINS).


----------



## Rodrigo Guidotti

*Usuário: FormAttus Log 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Tumultuar thread no Projetos e Obras fazendo propaganda de comunidade do Orkut.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: RafaelRafael*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Phaelzim18 *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Phaelzim18).


----------



## Tito

Tito said:


> *Usuário: paulo ribeiro scr87*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocação, desrespeito e ofensa.


*Usuário: paulo ribeiro scr87*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Paulo R PE no S2!*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: cecilima*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (paulo ribeiro scr87).


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: RHpoa*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* troll


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: MuitoObrigado
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* postagem de imagens inapropriadas


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: raul lopes
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Ofensa generalizada.


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: JeffersonCapuxu*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: JeffCapuxu*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: JeffersonNobrega*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Jefferson_Nobrega*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (JeffersonCapuxu).


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: aluz*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comportamento agressivo e insultoso


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: DaniloJunior *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Brunocl*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (DaniloJunior)


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: emblazius*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85344969&postcount=403

Nota: Não se acentuam oxítonas terminadas em i e u.


----------



## Tito

Tito said:


> *Usuário: Atila_OCearense*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (EVMARTINS).


*Usuário: Mauricio de Nassau*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Conta múltipla (EVMARTINS).

Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas aqui.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Brasileiro MG*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Postura agressiva e insultosa


----------



## Rodrigo Guidotti

*Usuário: G. Manetta Marquezin
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comportamento provocativo e clubismo.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: glaubermt*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo recorrente


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: diogo_barros*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Usuário: marcelo freire*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Usuário: rodolfosevero007*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Usuário: WesleyL8*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* City x city.


*Usuário: Eddubra*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Usuário: Ibra Ldna*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Usuário: pjacomini*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* City x city e provocações.


*Usuário: Adriano1243*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* City x city e ofensa a outro forista.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Dydasko10*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comportamento agressivo e insultoso


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: Gabriel81*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Desrespeito e insistência em tumultuar.


----------



## EricoWilliams

santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Dydasko10*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Comportamento agressivo e insultoso


*Usuário: Dydasko10 *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: [email protected] *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Dydasko10).


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: RyanWolf*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Postura agressiva e insultosa (city x city)


----------



## Tito

*Usuário: joão andrade*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Comentário provocativo.


----------



## EricoWilliams

santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Cesar Bertolino*
> 
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Agressões generalizadas e comportamento de troll





EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário: Frederico João*
> 
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


*Usuário: Heiltor Pozzani*

*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas(Cesar Bertolino).

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais postadas.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: mcvcjundiai*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Descumprimento recorrente das regras mesmo depois de advertido pela moderação


----------



## Santista10

santista10 said:


> *Usuário: shoppingcidade nort*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Participação com intençôes comerciais


*Usuário: sem168*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (shoppingcidade nort)


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: linoper
Tipo: Banimento

Usuário: retificador
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (linoper).


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: adesivosnet*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: xrtn2*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em tumultuar o SSC, mesmo após reiteradas advertências da moderação.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Piscaju*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Acoustic*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em fazer clubismo, mesmo após ser reiteradamente advertido pela moderação.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86759733&postcount=7730


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: diosandri*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Comportamento agressivo e insultoso


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário:* Rupertall
*Tipo: Banimento temporário (3 Meses)*

*Motivo:* Racismo, xenofobia e ofensas generalizadas.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86907565&postcount=244


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: alibabaregis*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em fazer provocações envolvendo clubismo, mesmo após ser advertido pela moderação.


----------



## EricoWilliams

EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário:* *Rupertall*
> *Tipo: Banimento temporário (3 Meses)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Racismo, xenofobia e ofensas generalizadas.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86907565&postcount=244


*Usuário: Rupertall*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: SuperEuropa*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Contas múltiplas.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Cryslerdude*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
*
Motivo:* Provocações e bairrismo recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Carlos Eduardo 2000*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Insultos generalizados/troll


----------



## Santista10

santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Carlos Eduardo 2000*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Insultos generalizados/troll


*Usuário: Dudu Costa*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Carlos Eduardo 2000)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Dudu Costa RJ*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Carlos Eduardo 2000)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais postadas


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Juacity
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas(Marcos silva alves).


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: paulo lima*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
*
Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Alexpielsen*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo*: Provocações recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: HLbsb*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Insultos generalizados


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Wagner Andrade*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário; Wey*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Postura destemperada, agressões e insultos


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Recife Power*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Wagner Andrade)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: LIONEL ZIMMERMANN*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Postagens racistas/troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Mantronix*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes e city x city


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Godshiva*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Bairrismo, preconceito.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92067021&postcount=8


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Gustavofs*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (gsouzaf)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: fumarato*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Uberaba Diego, Diego-Uberaba)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Daniel DUG*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Clubismo/troll


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Daniel DUG*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo: *Clubismo/troll


*Usuário: Torcedor moderado*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Daniel DUG)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Fabmarks*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo, agressões gratuitas.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: brscraper*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Postagens ofensivas e degradantes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Gustavo Sofredini*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Racismo/Troll


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: dinhojdal*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Usuário: ghml*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações e ofensas mútuas recorrentes.


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Gustavo Sofredini*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Racismo/Troll


*Usuário: Kinkas*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Gustavo Sofredini)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Gustavofs*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (gsouzaf)


*Usuário: Gustavopgr*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Gustavofs, gsouzaf)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: ExodiA*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Clubismo exacerbado, desrespeito com os demais foristas.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92319288&postcount=2954
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92322020&postcount=2957

Obs: Foi mal não, foi péssimo.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Pânico747*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Clubismo/troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: JoãoPSDB*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Panfletagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Ribaluna*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: overmatik*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* troll


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Renaudt*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Futebol e clubismo no sub Copa 2014


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: William Bruno*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93135299&postcount=1669


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: wbruno777*

*Usuário: Willian Araujo*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Willian Bruno)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Raposa Sertão*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (wbruno777, Willian Bruno, Willian Araujo)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Vhb*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Futebol e clubismo no sub Projetos de estádios.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: MuitoObrigado*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Futebol e clubismo no sub Projetos de estádios (usuário já havia sido alertado outras vezes sobre isso)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: juniorpetjua*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Trollagem generalizada


*Usuário: A. Júnior*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (juniorpetjua)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: jornaldecaruaru*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: fdi*

*Usuário: rodrj*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas/participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: juniorpetjua*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Trollagem generalizada





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: A. Júnior*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (juniorpetjua)


*Usuário: A. Belfort*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (juniorpetjua, A. junior)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: FGB_curitiba*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 dias)*

*Motivo: * Ofensas a outro foristas mesmo após advertência da moderação para que deixasse de ser tão esquentado



> Eu nunca mandei ninguém se dirigir a nenhuma cavidade do corpo humano nesse thread. Na verdade, uns tempos atrás, te mandei ir praticar um ato essencial para a manutenção da qualidade da flora intestinal.





> Pode ficar aí resmungando sozinho se quiser. Você não é digno da epiderme que eu gasto no teclado pra ficar contrapondo as insanidades que você posta.


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: Yuri S Andrade*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 dias)*

*Motivo: * Insistência em postar comentários provocativos mesmo após advertência, e incitação a atritos entre cidades 



> O dia que CIDADE A deixar de ver CIDADE B como rival (espero que isso nunca aconteça), aí sim teremos atingido o fundo do poço. Pode fechar para liquidação.





> Nossa, que legal deve ser MORADOR DA CIDADE B! Quero ser isso quando crescer!


Sobre um parque industrial da Cidade B


> O que é XXX (SIGLA DO PARQUE)? Isso é de comer?


Ainda sobre o parque industrial da cidade B:



> Agora não me venha falar de fontes, citando um boçal qualquer representante de um obscuro parque industrial.





> com um parque industrial mequetrefe de terceiro mundo é pracaba!


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Expresso Guarará*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: tchelllo*
*Tipo:Banimento*

*Usuário: letigre*
*Tipo:Banimento*

*Motivo:*

Tumulto em threads após receber advertência, atitude infantil e desproporcional. Criação de mais de uma conta, sendo que não seria banido caso aguardasse a punição que ainda estava sendo discutida.

Vale lembrar que não há distinção nem privilégio entre foristas. A participação de nenhum forista é melhor que a de ninguém. Todos serão punidos caso insistam em desrespeitar as regras ou causem baderna.

Nota do moderador RRC para esclarecimento:



RRC said:


> Usuário surtou ao receber uma simples advertência da moderação por ter criado um título inadequado para seu thread de fotos (palavras de baixo calão), ao invés de buscar diálogo se revoltou e numa total atitude de troll começou a postar em todos os threads um texto de revolta e ofensas contra a moderação, não deixando à moderação outra alternativa senão lhe dar um banimento temporário para não causar enorme desordem e tumulto no fórum.
> 
> Não satisfeito o usuário tchello criou uma segunda conta e continuou sua onda de revolta e baderna e com isso o banimento que era provisório e poderia ser revertido agora tornou-se definitivo, por decisão conjunta da moderação.
> 
> Frise-se que o thread em questão, em princípio teve apenas o título alterado para retirada do palavrão, não havia sido trancado e muito menos apagado, o que só veio a acontececer depois que o autor retirou as fotos e alterou para o seu texto de rebeldia em razão do warning que havia recebido.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: EdWood*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Ofensas, palavreado de baixo calão.


----------



## EricoWilliams

EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário: EdWood*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Ofensas, palavreado de baixo calão.


*Usuário: EdWood*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Ofensas via Private Message(PM).


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Corretor Prime*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: helio santos*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RRC

Tiago Costa said:


> *Usuário: OCPagu
> Tipo: Banimento Temporário (3 meses)
> 
> Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (também no mesmo thread) e histórico de participação conflituosa.





RRC said:


> *Usuário: OCPagu
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Histórico de comportamento de troll. Depois de ser alertado mais uma vez passou a fazer ameaças e tumultuar threads com críticas a moderação.





EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário: danielsoares811
> Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas(OCPagu).


*Usuário: Giovanni Bolt 
Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas(OCPagu)

Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas aqui.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Eduardo Mesquita*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Corrido histórico provocativo, ainda assim amplamente advertido, porém incapaz de corrigir a própria postura.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93672244&postcount=3041


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Marcos99*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (DAQUIdeCASCAVEL)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Marcos99 again*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Marcos99, DAQUIdeCASCAVEL)


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: paulo lima*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Spam

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93739758&highlight=#post93739758
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93739632&highlight=#post93739632
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93738555&highlight=#post93738555


----------



## Santista10

Tiago Costa said:


> *Usuário: tchelllo*
> *Tipo:Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: letigre*
> *Tipo:Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:*
> 
> Tumulto em threads após receber advertência, atitude infantil e desproporcional. Criação de mais de uma conta, sendo que não seria banido caso aguardasse a punição que ainda estava sendo discutida.
> 
> Vale lembrar que não há distinção nem privilégio entre foristas. A participação de nenhum forista é melhor que a de ninguém. Todos serão punidos caso insistam em desrespeitar as regras ou causem baderna.


*Usuário: Carlos Matiola*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Tchello, letigre)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: juca_cvel*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Marcos99, Marcos99 again, DAQUIdeCASCAVEL, Annacity)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: diarmanda*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: RyanWolf*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Preconceito generalizado.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94022245&postcount=442


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: arqmarcel*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (marcelff, marcel BHZ, inhotepbr)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: BH CorretorNatal*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: GEOGARCIA*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (SILVIOGARCIA)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Australopitecus*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (loboguara11)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: WalPaulista*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Transgressão da regra número 2- Postagem homofóbica


*Usuário: WallPaulista*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (daugustus, dliossi)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: fb.com/leandrofom*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Eduardo Sk8*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (EduardoMunix, Brunachaos, Eduardoarp)


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: FlicK*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Provocações gratuitas.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94379254&postcount=26497


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: phmendes*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (Royallife)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: recargagratis*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: mariolopes12345*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Panfletagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Fearasa*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Tfac12)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: joabatista*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Sim, sou eu!*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo*: Contas múltiplas (Slice Shot)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Fearasa*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Tfac12)


*Usuário: Gabriel148*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Fearasa, Tfac12)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: doleron *
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em ressuscitar threads sem motivo, mesmo após receber alertas da moderação.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Vitor Sport*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: tekilla*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Ezequiel Saraiva 2*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94643735&postcount=95


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: WallPaulista*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (daugustus, dliossi)


*Usuário: Profeta Paulista*
*Tipo: Banimento
*
*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (daugustus, dliossi, WalPaulista)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Petrucchio*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Spam


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: carlos andrada*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (urbanrecycle)


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Manauaras *
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Insistência em descumprir regras do fórum, mesmo sendo advertido pela moderação.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: raffasoares*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Utilização de tags provocativas no sub-fórum Copa 2014.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: UrbanistaArquiteto*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Trollagem e ofensas generalizadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: erissonv*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Trollagem, provocações e city x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: MAXDF*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Cpsk)


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Mantronix*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Provocações, bairrismo e incentivo a rixas e rivalidades.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: T. Bear*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Tobias Neto)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: sousa2010*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Knight1)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Ezequiel Saraiva 2*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo: *Troll
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94643735&postcount=95


*Usuário: Ezequiel Saraiva 3
**Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( Ezequiel Saraiva 2)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: phmendes*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (Royallife)


*Usuário: mauríciodf
*
*Usuário: Aramis2016*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Royal Life, phmendes)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Pedriago*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (PatronBR, Sensed18)


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Issao Farias*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Insistência no descumprimento das regras do SSC, mesmo tendo sido advertido anteriormente.


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Jay Pee*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Insistência no descumprimento das regras do SSC, mesmo tendo sido advertido anteriormente.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: grazigraziela*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: felipe82*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo: *Anti-semitismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Jarbas Moreira*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (AEROJOAOPESSOA)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: lwk4*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: deprates*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Postura insultosa
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99347308&postcount=14598


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: renatagregory*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: rodrigorc*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: rod02f*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: deprates*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Postura insultosa
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99347308&postcount=14598


*Usuário: deprates*
*Tipó: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Rodolfão)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Dexter 86*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Morumbi2014, darioguedes)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: lwk4*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Clubismo


*Usuário: lwk4*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Brasil2016*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (lwk4)


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: sursena*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Deselegância.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99574478&postcount=29
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99600192&postcount=61


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: YagoHoffman*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Discriminação e intolerância
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99624242&postcount=11


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: caio oliveira*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas/troll (Kaio oliveira)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: brasileiro2014*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (lwk4, Brasil2016)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: BraVision*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Postura degradante


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: pgborges*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Uso de tags ofensivas e provocativas


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Palestra*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas 

*Usuário: Tricolino*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Palestra)


----------



## RRC

RRC said:


> *Usuário: Palestra*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo: * Contas múltiplas
> 
> *Usuário: Tricolino*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Palestra)


*Usuário: sate*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Palestra) 

(Novas contas desse usuário não serão mais postadas aqui)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: marco_rs*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (LsJack)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Showstrenght*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Xingamentos generalizados/troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: FGB curitiba*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo: * Apologia à violência


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: antonioosjr*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
*
*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: SP1932*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes (city x city)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99715257&postcount=1993


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Acir Francisco*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes (city x city)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99715211&postcount=1991


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: felipemerten*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Comentário ofensivo e preconceituoso

*Usuário: ramon_13*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a comentários preconceituosos.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: eleonorpt*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Castelo Branco*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (eleonorpt)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Budd Mafersa*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Bravado)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: eleonorpt*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo: * Troll





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Castelo Branco*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (eleonorpt)


*Usuário: Ernesto Figueiredo*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (eleonorpt, Castelo Branco, Ernesto Figueiredo)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: sansoplotteados*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Post ofensivo.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99831340&postcount=1357


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Tiago F. de Aragão*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (SgtCastillo)


----------



## Santista10

RRC said:


> *Usuário: pgborges*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Uso de tags ofensivas e provocativas


*Usuário: pgborges*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (savages)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Tognol*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Troll


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Tiago F. de Aragão*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (SgtCastillo)


*Usuário: Tiago Faquineti*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Tiago F. de Aragão, SgtCastilo, Tiago Aragão)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Llopes*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (mcalgaroto)


*Usuário: Gremio_Curitiba*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Llopes, mcalgaroto)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: rodrigorc*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Clubismo


*Usuário: rodrigorc*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo: *Clubismo recorrente
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100810880&postcount=13719


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Loiro*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* City x city





EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário: Loiro*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Incentivos à rixas e rivalidades.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98399720&postcount=8712





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Loiro*
> *Tipó: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (city x city)


*Usuário: Loiro*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Trollagem recorrente


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: ecosul ecotijolo*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: CUIABA2014*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Adulterar posts de terceiros


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: joão Cuiaba*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocação e preconceito
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100873713&postcount=98


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Loiro*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Trollagem recorrente


*Usuário: ONS*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Loiro)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Bandeirante1*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo*: Homofobia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101014675&postcount=83


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: beautiful city*
*Tipo: Banimento

**Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (heavy hard)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Soldat*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Postagens homofóbicas e degradantes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: DUSOUSA*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Sou Mais Franca*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

EricoWilliams said:


> *Usuário: Acoustic*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Insistência em fazer clubismo, mesmo após ser reiteradamente advertido pela moderação.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86759733&postcount=7730


*Usuário: Acoustic*
*Tipo:** Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações e city x city recorrentes


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: BraVision*
*Tipo:** Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Insistência reiterada no descumprimento de toda e qualquer regra do SSC, mesmo tendo já recebido uma miríade de advertências.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Marco Aurélio Motta*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo*: Adulterar posts de terceiros


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: AnaSEP*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (PaixãoVERDE)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Didoangeli*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
*
*Motivo:* Destempero e ofensas
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101340070&postcount=50237


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: raffael1*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Rodolfo.Augusto*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (ro.augusto)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: CSimon78*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Carlos Henrique AA*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: arturcarolino*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: NotryaDeboche*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Recreio da Barra*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Postura ofensiva e conflituosa


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Irin*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Troll


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: Acir Francisco*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo: * Comentários preconceituosos.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: mario souza*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Arena Fonte Nova)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: RobertoBarrich26*

*Usuário: CUIABA2014*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo: * Provocações e desvirtuamento recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: BraVision*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Intruder95)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: RobertãoCarlos*
*Tipo: Banimento
*
*Motivo:* Panfletagem


----------



## Santista10

Jdolci said:


> *Usuário: parddock*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Ofensas a moderação





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: parddock*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (parddock(2))


*Usuário: Prof. Pardal*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (parddock, parddock(2))

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: JoseDeAlencar*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Panfletagem


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: mario souza*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Arena Fonte Nova)


*Usuário: alexandre santos1*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (nario sousa, Arena Fonte Nova)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: BraVision*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Intruder95)


*Usuário: Kaio Jr
**Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (BraVision, Intruder95)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: paulomedford*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (city x city)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: leandro.drads*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: speed demon*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Postura degradante e homofóbica
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101987996&postcount=13345


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: guigow2004*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Apologia à intolerância e ao higienismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Fabio Cafe*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Lanito*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Destempero e xingamentos generalizados
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102141141&postcount=2624


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: rodrigosouzap*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Wilton Cavalheiro*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: rcandre81*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações a outro usuário via PM


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: kevem.petherson*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Miau30*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Postura degradante e racista
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102256663&postcount=110


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Cesar M*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (bruno s)


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: FloripaNation*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Postagem de pornografia.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Jungle_Boy*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (totoh)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Moises.soares*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: MatheusTricolor*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: adrianopas*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: guanabiense roxo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Spam e transgressão deliberada às regras


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: FaeelOdonto*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incentivo a rixas e rivalidades (city x city)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102585708&postcount=212


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: wamata*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: adrianopas*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Troll


*Usuário: nilguenzo*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (adrianopas)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Migor*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102711018&postcount=78


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: RPERA*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (DESERTO)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: InvestJob*

*Usuário: alvesaristides*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Ricardo Leite Parra*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: RenatoBarba*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (Renateria)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Migor*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Troll
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102711018&postcount=78


*Usuário: JamesBondecama*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Migor)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Perceus*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Julio Rocha*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Postagem pornográfica


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: joão Cuiabá*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
*
*Motivo:* Postura ofensiva e degradante
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102726235&postcount=62


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: DiegoMatos*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: carlos1910*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Ricardo soul*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Troll


----------



## RRC

*Usuário:_marcelo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)
*
*Motivo:* Reiterado comportamento provocativo no sub Copa 2014


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: carlos1910*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Troll


*Usuário: mirasol61*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (carlos1910)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: RyanWolf*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Assédio moral a outro usuário


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Takedown*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Estravate*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: FISCHERZIN*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Destempero e xingamentos
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103320494&postcount=18344


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Leon_SWAT*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Clubismo recorrente


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: csalton*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Troll
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103340816&postcount=55113


----------



## Santista10

RRC said:


> *Usuário:_marcelo*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)
> *
> *Motivo:* Reiterado comportamento provocativo no sub Copa 2014


*Usuário: marcelo*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Back to back)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: dedeu*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Transgressão deliberada às regras


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: CammyMendonça*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: ERVATUGA*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll/spam/postagens pornográficas


----------



## Santista10

Tito said:


> *Usuário: veneziano*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocação.


*Usuário: veneziano*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes (city x city)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: babastos*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Sir Costa*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Eduardo André*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (EDJR)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: machado1*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (AleMarchezini)


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: BunnyBlink*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Usuário: marcoacarvalho*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Usuário: TEBC*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Uso inapropriado de tags no thread Arena de São Paulo [São Paulo].


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Renaninha*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Guidar*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: GuidarPR*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (Guidar)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: AFRBPR*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Guidar, GuidarPR)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: vinex*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Themoros)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: rrsodre 89*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (rrsodre.89, rrsodre89)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Pernambucano_1985*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo: * Postura homofóbica e degradante


----------



## Santista10

*usuário: Héder Santos*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Flavio Souza)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Forward's*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* City x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: SAOPAULINO*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: TEBC*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo recorrente


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Raul Lopes*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Transgressão deliberada à regra 6


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: daanlahan*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (pedroserra)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: FaeelOdonto*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo: * Transgressão deliberada à regra 6


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: joão Cuiabá*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
> *
> *Motivo:* Postura ofensiva e degradante
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102726235&postcount=62


*Usuário: joão Cuiabá*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Intolerância e preconceito
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104098456&postcount=43


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Xinguara*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes e city x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Kedout*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: sirianos*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo*: Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: adagilson*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Panfletagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: gilson_ ada*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (adagilson)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Spartacws*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: ZesrPT*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104357987&postcount=58940


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: EhOchefe*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Palmeiras!*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: KobeBryant*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Adriel Ambrózio*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Postagem pornográfica


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: Bandeirante1*
*Tipo: Banimento temporário (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Comentário ofensivo a outros foristas e posts agressivos frequentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: rnfv*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Postura degradante/apologia à violência


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Acir Francisco*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/homofobia


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: MarcoAntonio*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Recorrência em postar apenas comentários provocativos, sempre visando tumultuar ao invés de debater.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Giovane Pereira*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Trabalhador)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: GabrielStyle*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Postagem pornográfica


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: GSDP*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Giovane Pereira, Trabalhador)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Cancio_87*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Fernando Pellenz*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104585980&postcount=59499


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Biancarossi*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Leandro Barreto*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

Gabriel AC said:


> *Usuário: Lukas Arievilo
> Tipo: Banimento
> 
> Motivo:* Troll





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Lucas Oliveira*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Lukas Arievilo)


*Usuário: Felipe Amazonense*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Lukas Arievilo, Lucas Oliveira)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: trichesjr*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (skyscraperbsb)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Bandeirante1*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106069802&postcount=36


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Greatlakerman*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo: * Postagem pornográfica


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Danlazzarini*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: LobSK8*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: icsr*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (carlos1910, ivan1910, IVAN2000)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Acir Francisco*
*Tipo:  Suspensão (3 meses)*
*
Motivo:* Provocações e trollagem recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Rickbh*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (ContrailCloud)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: jmbarros*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (BAMzonasul)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Cedar Teeth*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Provocações e insultos recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: leosantos*
*Tipo:* *Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Cuiabanoo)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Thorresmo*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: CSimon78*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Izidio G*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106751344&postcount=14494


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Demencius Jack*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Postura conflituosa e insultos via PM/troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: rpachini*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Diego Airways*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* City x city


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Izidio G*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Troll
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106751344&postcount=14494


*Usuário: Entropia*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas/troll (Izidio G)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Bruno de Moraes 2020*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Sim, sou eu!, Slice Shot)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Mathias SC*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (Rogerio Vargas, Adriano TRI)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## EricoWilliams

*Usuário: Leopoldo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108779227&postcount=710


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: danielfwi*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: marcos_cuca*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Adolfoskyscraper*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (DFranca)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Odasqeiro-*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Joana_Barueri)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: ThiagoDeOz*
*Tipó: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Osasqeiro-, Joana_Barueri)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: crisivo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Verdadeiro*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas/troll (Bombastico)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Subtropical*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: [email protected]*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Raniel barreirense*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Jovem Barreirense)


----------



## Santista10

*usuário: HansLd*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: rmcppc*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Ricardo MC)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: BRUNO PEREIRA SOARES*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* City x city


----------



## Santista10

*Ana_cristina888*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Giopalestra*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Giovane Delfino)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Sep giovane*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Giopalestra, Giovane Delfino)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Bradock1962*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Insultos e xingamentos a outro usuário via PM


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Bradock1962*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Insultos e xingamentos a outro usuário via PM


*
Usuário: Bradock1962*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Mr.Bruce, pjacomini)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: andreregazzo*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Raphael SBBR*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Postura ofensiva
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109956105&postcount=113


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: GustavoNarvais*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: JusticeerBR*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Valdisney*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Panfletagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: gui-gay-assumido*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Nordeste Forte*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Pernambucano_1985)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: KeilaLira*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Miami City*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Mr. Bruce, pjacomini, Bradock1962)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Igor Costa*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Aereo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* City x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: dedeu*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Transgressão deliberada à regra 10.3


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: USAN*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Ofensas generalizadas
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110543944&postcount=8
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110544484&postcount=10


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: sevulvax*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Francisco DesiderioN*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Geraldo Silva Leitão*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Francisco DesiderioN)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Nations*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Investimentos RJ*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Quidi Habha*

*Usuário: O Cara*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Trolls


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Kelsen*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 meses)*

*Motivo:* Provocação, agressão e insultos


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: snathr*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (davidg9, snathz)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Power Man*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* flood e comportamento provocativo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Renaudt*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Postura ofensiva e city x city



Renaudt said:


> Faz o seguinte, pede pro governador do seu estado se juntar com os outros para separar SP do resto do país, daí vocês não passam mais vergonha. Por outro lado agente não precisa mandar dinheiro pra sustentar vagabundo com Bolsa Família.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Wilton Cavalheiro*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: afonsojr*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Power Man*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Biancarossi*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo: *Troll


*Usuário: Biancarossi20*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Biancarossi)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: hrsouza*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Biancarossi, Biancarossi20)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: LONER MPJPA*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( Piá Curitibano)


*Usuário: Legarçon_cuvert_trou
**Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (LONER MPJPA, Piá Curitibano)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: sharles38*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Preconceito, postura ofensiva e degradante
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114705283&postcount=30866


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Dedeco*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/ofensas/city x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Papa-jerimum*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Dorinho)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Maty Imperial*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: jecarega*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: GustavoNarvais*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Troll


*Usuário: GustavoMelt*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (GustavoNarvais)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Sbrabows*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: BrancoMG*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)
> *
> *Motivo: *Agressões e ofensas generalizadas


*Usuário: BrancoMG*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (AEREO)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: News Londrina*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Pedrones*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário:1ºBoaz
**Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Intolerância/apologia à violência/postura homofóbica


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário:blauern
**Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Incitação a violência / Comportamento provocativo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: splatoon*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll/MAV (Militante em ambientes virtuais}


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: rodrigorc*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Ofensas e xingamentos/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Cauê*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/flood/panfletagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Ariano*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo*: Troll/MAV (Militante em ambientes virtuais)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Henrifavoretto*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações generalizadas/trollagem


*Usuário: Allan. tel*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Henrifavoretto)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: marinhofontes*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: The Dark Night*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Ofensas/insultos pessoais.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Daniel Hume*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Ofensas.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: chelsea 83*
*Tipo: Suspensão: (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/flood/panfletagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: facc1986*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Flashmil, Lhama)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: FrangoMendigo*
*Tipo: Banimento*[

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: ricardo pitliuk*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: KaduSG-RJ *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (EduRibeiro)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: **NelsonPiquet*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: *Provocações recorrentes/city x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Victor_Alencar20*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Ofensas e ameaças a outros usuários via PM


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Victor_Alencar20
**Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (joaorio)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: giovanepalmeirense*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Alvi Verde, No Rules)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: minhanatal *
*Tipo:* *Banimento*[

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: julis*
*Tipo:* *Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Victor_Alencar20, joaorio, laninhaascarenhas, eduardajales, luara, luane89, marcelocabral, GabrielPimentel)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Eliminado!!*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Biel_1914*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (ExodiA, Eliminado!!)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Discreto2013*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (MedFuture, Rafess)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: thiagosanchez *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Daniela Artur)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Pablo-Ramid*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Loiro*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Trollagem recorrente


*Usuário: Pato10*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (loiro, ons)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: 100%Cearense*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Provocações e trollagem recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: vendogolfville*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Sedução*
*Tipo: **Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (Imperador2015)*

* Banido como troll pela moderação internacional


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: DanielBHZ*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Rommulo Ezer Antunes, Alberto Pinto Jr)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Henrifavoretto*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações generalizadas/trollagem





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Allan. tel*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Henrifavoretto)


*Usuário: g.l*
*Tipo Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Henrifavoretto, Allan. tel)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Juliana Silva
**Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Brunno Pimentel*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Juliana Silva)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Miguel Pontes*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/incentivo a rixas e rivalidades


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Sedução*
> *Tipo: **Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (Imperador2015)*
> 
> * Banido como troll pela moderação internacional


*Usuário: ReiLoco*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Imperador2015, Sedução)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Chelsea_83*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll/MAV ( Militante em Ambientes Virtuais)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Luciana Fraga*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( Bruno Pimentel, Juliana Silva)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Edimilde Camburão*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( Loiro, Pato 10)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Tiozão*

*Usuário: Pernambucano Soul*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city/trollagem generalizada


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Consultor De Negócio*
*Tipo:* *Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Orlando Victor*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Victor27)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: bandizim*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: ericbreno*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/provocações recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: jajunior*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (bauruense88)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: jajunior*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (bauruense88)


*Usuário: paulistano88*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (jajunior, jajuniorbanido, bauruense88)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: gsaltini*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Postura ofensiva e degradante


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: babsas *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: babsas *
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Troll


*Usuário: Shinraintern*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (babsas)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: juniorpetjua*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Trollagem generalizada


*Usuário: Caboclo de Lança*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (juniorpetjua)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Pablo-Ramid*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city


*Usuário: Pablo-Ramid*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)
*
*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Caboclo de Lança*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (juniorpetjua)


*Usuário: Alex20*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (juniorpetjua, Caboclo de Lança)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: LucasPE
**Tipo: **Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Ofensa generalizada aos outros usuários/postagem de imagens com teor erótico


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Felipe Amazonense*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Lukas Arievilo, Lucas Oliveira)


*Usuário: Conchita15*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Felipe Amazonense, Lukas Arievilo, Lucas Oliveira)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: raul lopes*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Adulteração deliberada de creditação autoral


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: MicBrazil *
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Trollagem, desvirtuamento e provocações recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: santosbr*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: J Simpson Br*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Discurso de ódio


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: JoaoBSN*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Nordestinense)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: destorac*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: JoaoBSN*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Nordestinense)



*Usuário: PE-REC*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (JoaoBSN. Nordestinense)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Blankenese*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Provocações recorrentes/ofensas/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Blankenese*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo: * Provocações recorrentes/ofensas/trollagem


*Usuário: Blankenese*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Mensagem com ofensas generalizadas e teor degradante/troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: lupin54*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Postura degradante/racismo e intolerância


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Plopes*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Flood e trollagem recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: SP underground *
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Provocações/participação conflituosa/postagens homofóbicas recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Minha paraiba* (SIC)
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações e trollagem via PM


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: KaduSG-RJ *
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (EduRibeiro)


*Usuário: Carlos Costa*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Edu Ribeiro, KaduArq, KaduURB)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Antonio OliveiraNeto
**Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações/trollagem/city x city


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Shinraintern*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (babsas)


*Usuário: Renan06*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (babsas, Shinraitern)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: RPH1975*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: sansoplotteados*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Postura ofensiva e degradante/obcenidades


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Orlando Victor*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Victor27)


*Usuário: Almeida22*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Orlando Victor, Victor27)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: mrcff *
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Destempero/agressão e insultos


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: YagoHoffman*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações/flood/trollagem recorrente


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Pablo-Ramid*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Pablo-Ramid*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)
> *
> *Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city/trollagem


*Usuário: Pablo-Ramid *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Cristina Faria*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Celso Jorge*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Discurso de ódio


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Rashid.*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/trollagem/city x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: RenamT*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (mkv20, Visão)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: e22sky*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: PARANAVAI CONTINUA*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: TRATORZINHO DE COCO*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: nigo*
[*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas) *

*Motivo:* Provocações e ofensas recorrentes/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Kelsen*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 meses)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocação, agressão e insultos


*Usuário: Kelsen*
*Tipo: Suspensão (6 meses)*

*Motivo: *Provocação, agressão e insultos generalizados/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: MUNIZ360*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: 100%Cearense*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo: * Provocações e trollagem recorrentes


*
Usuário: 100%Cearense*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo: *Participação conflituosa/provocações e trollagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Usuário Muito Sério *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Astroldo Marussio*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Usuário Muito Sério)


----------



## Santista10

*Úsuário: Saci Pererê*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Usuário Muito Sério, Astroldo Marussio)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Lavos*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: *Provocações e ofensas recorrentes/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: BrunoSSA*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 Semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city


*Usuário: BrunoSSA *
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/ofensas/city x city


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: veneziano*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes (city x city)


*Usuário: veneziano*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
*
Motivo: *City x city/provocações/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: M.F.N.*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Marti F, Camila Figueiredo)


*Usuário: JauJambeiro88*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (Marti F, Camila Figueiredo, M.F.N.)

Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Camozzi3*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Roberto2017*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Xaverloo*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Paolo Vitoriano)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: DelRey58 *
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/provocações recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: DelRey58*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (ImperatorFuriosa)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Bibito2017*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Roberto2017)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Tocantinense*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Bluetof*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (MACAPATION)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Oitker*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Tocantinense)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Asuka Azarak Solid 5*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (DelRey58, ImperatorFuriosa)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: brscraper*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Postagens ofensivas e degradantes


*Usuário: brscraper
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Apologia à violência/homofobia


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: jmviel*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Provocações recorrentes/apologia à violência/trollagem generalizada


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: lfmorandini*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Postura degradante/racismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: fran silva*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: lfmorandini*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Dateninha)

*Usuário: Dateninha*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Fleury_inc*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: MMachado*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Ifmorandini, Dateninha)


Novas contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Cedar Teeth *
*Tipo: Suspensão (1mês)*

*Motivo: *Postura degradante/discurso de ódio


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: zazu189*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)* 

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *
> Usuário: 100%Cearense*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo: *Participação conflituosa/provocações e trollagem


*Usuário: 100%Cearense
**Tipo: Suspensão: 1 mês
*
Motivo: Provocações recorrentes/trollagem generalizada


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: pevigs*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações e trollagem recorrentes


*Usuário: Pevigs*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/trollagem generalizada


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Fàvaro.54*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Contestado*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (LDNShow)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: HRLR *
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/agressões recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: MicBrazil*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Postagens xenofóbicas e degradantes


*Usuário: MicBrazil *
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 meses)*

*Motivo: * Homofobia


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: BrunoSSA*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 Semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: BrunoSSA *
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/ofensas/city x city


*Usuário: BrunoSSA*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 meses)*

*Motivo: * Participação conflituosa recorrente/ofensas/city x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Pagador_de_impostos*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: RyanWolf*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Ofensas generalizadas/provocações/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Celso 1°*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Celso 1 primeiro)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Lula Presidente*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: YagoHoffman*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (3 Meses)*

*Motivo:* Xingamentos e insultos generalizados


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: Arnolder*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Lula Presidente)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Celso Jorge*
*Tipo:** Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Discurso de ódio/apologia à violência


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Lavos*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (Victor_Alencar20, joaorio, laninhaascarenhas, 
eduardajales, luara, luane89, marcelocabral, GabrielPimentel)


----------



## Santista10

* Usuário: No_Mercy*
*Tipo:* *Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: DiogoSanches *
*Tipo: **Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações e ofensas recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: rodrigorc*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo: * Ofensas e xingamentos/trollagem


*Usuário: rodrigorc *
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/provocações recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Cedar Teeth
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Trollagem e provocações generalizadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: jorgebr 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)**

Usuário:* Provocações e ofensas recorrentes


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: RCostis*
*Tipo:** Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* bairrismo, provocações.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: ArnLeão*
*Tipo:* *Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll/MAV (Militante em Ambientes Virtuais)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Ygor*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)**

Motivo:* Postura degradante/homofobia


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: AntenadoBA*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll/MAV (Militante em Ambientes Virtuais)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: jccb *
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/clubismo


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: alentejolover*
*Tipo:** Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* troll.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Manauaras*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Transgressão deliberada às regras/postagem de imagens não permitidas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: thiago uchoa*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Flood proposital/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

* Usuário: enricopvarella*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (RPH 1975, louvadeus)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Slodrik**
Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (FilipeHBraga)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: tremlouco*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Luizotavio)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: luizsereno*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (tremlouco, Luizotavio)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Marcelo Francisco*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: JoseKarlos *
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo: * Provocações recorrentes/preconceito/city x city





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: JoseKarlos*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Intolerância/postura homofóbica


*Usuário: JoseKarlos*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 meses) * 

*Motivo: * Participação degradante/discurso de ódio


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Miau30*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Postura degradante e racista
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102256663&postcount=110


*Usuário: Miau30*
*Tipo: Banimento
*
*Motivo: * Agressões homofóbicas/troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Leandro Sá*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Urbano o aposentado*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (AvanRJ, DeunoJornal)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Ramos*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: jccb *
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/clubismo


*Usuário: jccb*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: openbve*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Food/Provocações/Trollagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: corretora ester sant*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: BorisFausto*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (ifmorandini, Dateninha)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: joao3190*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Flood e desvirtuamento recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Rekarte
Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/provocações recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: joao3190*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Flood e desvirtuamento recorrentes


*Usuário: joaohernane
Tipo: Banimento
*
*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (joao3190)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: hysteria
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Mensagem ofensiva e degradante via PM


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Tiozão*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city/trollagem generalizada


*Usuário: Tiozão*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês) *

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/intolerância/city x city/trollagem generalizada


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: inca_D_marte
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Flood


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Dedeco*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/ofensas/city x city


*Usuário: Dedeco*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/ofensas/city x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: RyanWolf
Tipo: Suspensão (3 meses)**

Motivo:* Postura degradante/racismo


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Palmeiras!*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Clubismo


*Usuário: Palmeiras!
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Discurso de ódio/Apologia à violência

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134728653&postcount=5510


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: kennedy sales
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Usuário: Cancio_87
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Ofensas mútuas


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: richter30
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Ofensas generalizadas


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Zika_virus *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: cmatos*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: h.corleon *
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/agressões generalizadas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135015167&postcount=40200


----------



## Jdolci

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: h.corleon *
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> *Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/agressões generalizadas
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135015167&postcount=40200


*Usuário: h.corleon
Tipo: Banimento
*
*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (corleonzinhopazeamor)/ Cometeu SSCídio


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Paulo maqueano*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações, city vs city, desrespeito à moderação


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Manoel Henrique*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Usuário: Nataly Ane*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


----------



## Tiago Costa

Tiago Costa said:


> *Usuário: Manoel Henrique*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: Nataly Ane*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


*Usuário: MACUXÍ*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


----------



## Tiago Costa

Tiago Costa said:


> *Usuário: Manoel Henrique*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Usuário: Nataly Ane*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas





Tiago Costa said:


> *Usuário: MACUXÍ*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Contas múltiplas


*Usuário: BVB-RR*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas. Novos banimentos da mesma pessoa não serão mais anunciados.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Correa_*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Racismo/homofobia/degradação


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: 100%Cearense*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo: * Provocações e trollagem recorrentes





Santista10 said:


> *
> Usuário: 100%Cearense*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo: *Participação conflituosa/provocações e trollagem





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: 100%Cearense
> **Tipo: Suspensão: 1 mês
> *
> Motivo: Provocações recorrentes/trollagem generalizada


*Usuário: 100%Cearense*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: BrunoSSA*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 Semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: BrunoSSA *
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/ofensas/city x city





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: BrunoSSA*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 meses)*
> 
> 
> *Motivo: * Participação conflituosa recorrente/ofensas/city x city



*Usuário: BrunoSSA*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: TBAA*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll/MAV (Militante em ambientes virtuais)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: professorjpr*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas (Professoraraxaense)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: wandsong*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)**

Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/provocações e agressões recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Muzzzo

Usuário: Marsalla*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* City x city


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Bora_Vozaum*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (100%Cearense)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Paparazzi Ferroviari*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Yuri Radd*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1mês)*

*Motivo:* Discurso de ódio/intolerância/homofobia


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: renansanson*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/insultos e agressões recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Daniel Hume*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações e insultos recorrentes



*Usuário: Daniel Hume*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (3 semanas*)

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/trollagem


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Jorge Saint*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Usuário Muito Sério)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: jgsantos*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (dionibus)


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: hysteria*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Rodrigo U. * 
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas) * 

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/agressões generalizadas


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: rodrigorc*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo: * Ofensas e xingamentos/trollagem


*Usuário: rodrigorc*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Racismo/postura degradante/troll


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: Leandro SP*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo: Clubismo, provocações*


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: JoseKarlos *
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo: * Provocações recorrentes/preconceito/city x city





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: JoseKarlos*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Intolerância/postura homofóbica
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121725510&postcount=79





Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: JoseKarlos*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 meses) *
> 
> *Motivo: * Participação degradante/discurso de ódio


*Usuário: JoseKarlos *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


JoseKarlos said:


> Nos últimos anos só ganhou quem o nordeste quis! Querem mais o que? Mais benesses? Já tem demais, tem estado lá que não deveria nem existir, não produz nada, só serve pra mamar e encher Brasília de coroné.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário:JeffOliveira97* 
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Racismo/postura degradante


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Antoniokings1 *
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/Trollagem generalizada


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Kapixaba
**Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo: *Preconceito e intolerância recorrentes/postura degradante



kapixaba said:


> Aqui na Minha cidade tem bastante gente da paraiba e bahia, muitos se envolvem com coisa errada, principalmente drogas, um vizinho meu paraibano foi assassinado e depois descobriram que quem matou ele era da bahia,boa parte da violência no sudeste vem de "fora", mas quando alguém fala algo do tipo logo é taxado de xenofóbico....





kapixaba said:


> coisa linda essa cidade portuguesa, me parece uma salvador só que salubre.


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Pernambucano Soul*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city/trollagem generalizada


*Usuário: Pernambucano Soul*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/agressões/city x city



Pernambucano Soul said:


> Cara, volte para o seu thread. Ta feio!!!
> Será que você não percebeu ainda que não existe mais harmonia com vocês. Nao frequentamos mais threads de vocês ha muito. Um pouco de Orgulho proprio faz bem! Não serei mais explícito, por seguir as regras do forum. Quer comemorar, crie um thread do pelourinhos e comemore com seus patrícios.
> Aqui nao terão espaço!


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: KDFW *
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Desvirtuamento de thread / Provocações a moderação


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: ANTEDEEEEGUEMON*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: sp_brasil*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas) *

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/ofensas generalizadas



sp_brasil said:


> O que não me surpreenderia, afinal esse fórum é inundado por "cidadãos de bem" do naipe daquele cara, pelo menos na visão de mundo. Moralistas, conservadores, intolerantes e hipócritas.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: PandamonioCG *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Leo2511*
*Tipo: Banimento *

*Motivo:* Troll/MAV (Militante em Ambientes Virtuais)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Kapixabíssima*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas (Kapixaba)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: AndersonPimentel*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/agressões recorrentes



AndersonPimentel said:


> Prove um post que eu me declarei de direita ou cala a boca, troll.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: maymerlin *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll/MAV (Militante em Ambientes Virtuais)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: marcoscfh*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/provocações e insultos recorrentes



marcoscfh said:


> Mais um mongoloide que aprendeu sobre idade media atraves de fessorzinho de historia do cursinho. Vai ler sobre o assunto antes de escrever abobrinha.





marcoscfh said:


> O fornecedor do cara eh bom!!!


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Leandro N*

*Usuário: pevigs*

*Usuário: rfl81*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1mês)*

*Motivo: *Trollagem coordenada/preconceito e intolerância recorrentes/difamação do SSC


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Manaux-Blue*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/provocações recorrentes



Manaux-Blue said:


> De acordo com a tua Ignorância, sim!
> 
> :lol:





Manaux-Blue said:


> A verdade é que a Boneca quer ser dona da verdade, kkkk fala pelos cotovelos não tem noção do ridículo.
> 
> ai ai
> 
> :cheers:





Manaux-Blue said:


> Posso fazer uma compilação de todas as tuas pérolas, boneca, dona do SSC! Me poupe! ��


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário:* *Blastery*
*Tipo: Banimento *

*Motivo:* Usuário Muito Sério


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Luana Carvalho*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: WalberRolemberg *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: humberto1987*
*Tipo: Banimento*
*
Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (maymerlin)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Acir Francisco*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)
*
*Motivo:* Insultos recorrentes/city x city



Acir Francisco said:


> A hora de separar da pocilga é agora, vejam as badernas no Espirito Santo Rio e agora em SP.:bash:


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: PR-JJV*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* City x city



PR-JJV said:


> FOI FEIO!
> 
> Incêndio com cheiro de Recife e de CCR. kkkkkkk


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário:* *uchoense*
*Tipo: Banimento*

* Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (daugustus,WalPaulista)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: sevrod*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (BraVision)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: marian.14*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Flood e spam deliberados


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: thiago uchoa *
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Flood e trollagem deliberados

*Usuário: thiago uchoa *
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Flood e trollagem deliberados

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590092&page=3222


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Orixala*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (RPH1975)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Masc0403 *
*Tipo: Banimento
*
*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: King of Vegas
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/city x city/clubismo



King of Vegas said:


> Cara, finalmente tu deu a cara por aqui. Por onde andavas ? Tudo bem ? Teu Xport tá quase na segunda divisão, hein ? Poxa, que tristeza vê os três times da capital rebaixados. Eu louco pra assistir Santa x CSA e também contra o CRB agora só vou ficar na vontade.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Daniel Hume*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/intolerância/trollagem



Daniel Hume said:


> O povo dá trela pra um sujeito saído dos bueiros do SSC Brasil.
> 
> Como levar a sério alguém com este avatar?
> 
> Editado para preservar a identidade do usuário
> 
> :lol:
> Se não é MAV é só um alienado útil mesmo.





Daniel Hume said:


> Essa gente é tapada e alienada mesmo. Num tópico do Boteco chegaram a falar em medo de um "estado teocrático evangélico". :lol:
> 
> Eles só entendem de lacração e pegação. E olhe lá. Sempre que tentam qualquer análise que exija um pouco mais de bagagem cultural e estofo intelectual sai essas merdas aí.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: King of Vegas*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Jason Vorhees)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: George W. Bush*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes/flood/trollagem



George W. Bush said:


> Que engraçado, hihihi.
> Sugiro adicionar uma nova categoria: a do forista mais genocida.





George W. Bush said:


> Chato é ler idiotice disparando pelo teto e ainda por cima acharem que estão praticando discussão inteligente e sensata (exemplo acima).





George W. Bush said:


> Aham.
> E, vc tratando de ser totalmente honesto consigo mesmo, qualificaria as suas próprias opiniões aqui expressadas como ponderadas e formuladas de uma maneira não polêmica e polarizadora?


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: danielbeier *
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo



danielbeier said:


> Atlético-MG fazendo clima de guerra e apagando refletores contra os fraldinhas do Grêmio. Que clubeco.


*Usuário: rasc_rodrigo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)*

*Motivo:* Clubismo



rasc_rodrigo said:


> Mas estou vendo que vc é de Porto Alegre... Torce pro clubeco que foi vice do América ou é torcedor do time que filmou treinos do adversário com drone?


----------



## Santista10

*Usuario: SOL BRANCO *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Troll



SOL BRANCO said:


> Comparar Birigui com Araçatuba é covardia.
> Araçatuba sempre foi mais cidade ha muito tempo.





SOL BRANCO said:


> 1 Biryguinesis detectado.





SOL BRANCO said:


> Marcelo algum chorão Biryguinesis foi fofocar, apagaram os posts.
> 
> Isso é perseguição política.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: EderR*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* City x city



EderR said:


> Felicidade de pernambucano dura pouco,* se segura que SSA ta voltando* pro seu lugar!


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: gaucho
* *Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Destempero/participação conflituosa recorrente



gaucho said:


> A cara de pau não tem limites mesmo...o cara que mais quer provocar (acho que até já levou brig por isso) falando que o objetivo dos outros é fazer isso e ainda mente que isso foi admitido no thread...e após as msgs terem sido deletadas novamente fez um quote e continuou provocando. Vc não tem vergonha não de tanta cara de pau?
> 
> E o outro escreve posts mentirosos e vem falar de civilidade.
> 
> Só pode ser projeção mesmo...





gaucho said:


> "tá todo mundo lendo seus posts"
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol: quinta série.
> 
> Alimentar a discussão? Não vai atrás do resto pois esse resto NÃO EXISTE. É só parar de ser tão mentiroso.
> 
> Desde o começo eu falei que era complicado ter uma discussão saudável e eu estava correto, como ter uma discussão saudável com uma pessoa que mente na cara dura, né? :cheers: Complicado.





gaucho said:


> Só ver o contexto: lá vem merda


----------



## Santista10

* Usuário:** fabiano9700*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Astronaut from Mars)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: julia sampaio*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: VictorAlmeida *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Orlando Victor)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Painted bunting*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Contas múltiplas ( Bacamarteiro, caboclo de lança)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: BaMBaZ*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Agressões generalizadas/trollagem



BaMBaZ said:


> Anos que não passava por aqui e por aqui nada mudou. O thread continua repleto de semianalfabetos que vivem num mundo utópico e que tentam vomitar conhecimento que não possuem. Triste. País perdido.





BaMBaZ said:


> Aviso logo que não tenho acompanhado o fórum. Quem quiser responder ficará sem resposta. Trouxas com mimimi em 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: JJJ1 *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll



JJJ1 said:


> Vai tomar no cu, alguém explica porque o Mackenzie nominou a estação?





JJJ1 said:


> Deve ser, pelo seu comentário você já até vestiu o nariz de palhaço.





JJJ1 said:


> Cara, meu comentário foi até educado. Mas se tá faltando MESMO o que fazer, ou o azulzinho na véia... pode podar o 'perfil' da puta que te pariu, seu merdinha.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Faela*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Todos



Faela said:


> Não haverá redução da violência no Rio e no Brasil se pobre não parar de nascer. Pronto falei! Podem me apedrejar, pode os Social Warriors aqui gritarem , é isso fato. No Brasil deveria ter controle de natalidade como na China há muito tempo. Pode me chamar de eugenista, fo........se. Mas esse país é uma bagunça né, tudo se pode.





Faela said:


> Ainda estou aguardando sua resposta de quando vc irá no presídio de Hortolândia fazer seu trabalho social com os presos. Pode ler pra eles, ensinar português, pintura, culinária, artesanato...





Faela said:


> O Rio É uma cidade favela com alguns pontos urbanizados. Ainda.





Faela said:


> Aí Deus vcs viajam demais rsrs, qual é a droga, bala ou doce?





Faela said:


> E pelo que eu lembre não te perguntei nada.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: junior s
**Tipo: Banimento
*
*Motivo:* Troll 



junior s said:


> Estive em Sao Paulo em Janeiro depois de 4 anos sem ir la, foi um choque total infelizmente. hno: Impressao minha ou a cidade esta virando uma segunda Rio de Janeiro ? Gente esta horrivel a cidade hno: so africano, mendigo e lixo. Inacreditavel como em 4 anos mudou tudo pra pior. AV Paulista antes eu conseguia andar la de madrugada tranquilho no MC que tem ali, mas agora aquilo virou favela pura. Conclusao consegui ficar la na paulista 7 minutos porque todo lugar eu ia tinha mendigo atras pedindo. Impensavel Sentar na praca perto do shopping que tem la no final da avenida ... ate bosta humana tinha la e lotada de mendigos e outras coisa que nao sei oq e africanos etc . Meu filho e eu ficamos muito assustados entao fomos embora pegando o metro, na linha amarela na Luz quando estavamos saindo tinha um casal de Gays praticamente trasando. Pessoal eu ja estava tao chateado com tudo que eu tinha visto e quanto vi o grau de desrespeito comigo e com o meu filho fiquei revoltado e to ate hoje. A gente do interior nao tem muita noçao do grau da fallencia do brasil e de sao paulo como o todo. Muito triste hno:hno:hno: Cada dia fica mais ideia de ir embora do pais infelizmente


----------



## Santista10

* Usuário: Recreio da Barra*
*Tipo: Suspensão ( 2 semanas)
*
*Motivo:* Discurso de ódio 



Recreio da Barra said:


> ^^^^
> Tinha que passar com um porrete de noite e destruir o aparelho.
> 
> O Rio tem que funcionar assim, olho por olho, dente por dente.
> 
> Cresceu favela perto da sua casa? Taca coquetel molotov de madrugada pra pegar fogo em tudo... e assim vamos caminhando.


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: FleshMeat 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo: *Contas múltiplas: (YankAlien, Jorge br)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: romulo tokyo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Participação conflituosa/provocações recorrentes/trollagem generalizada



romulo tokyo said:


> Sai do fórum :goodbye:





romulo tokyo said:


> Tentar ganhar debate? Bitch please, vim só pelo deboche mesmo :lol:





romulo tokyo said:


> Em qual camada da deep web encontro seu vídeo, Britney Bitch? Estou com depressão.





romulo tokyo said:


> Kkkkkk me poupe, mendigar aceitação é coisa dos v***** conservadores aqui do fórum.. Sinta-se representado ��


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Bandeirante1*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Discurso de ódio



Bandeirante1 said:


> Nossa que trash... o Rio só gera notícia negativa. Não vejo solução para esse lugar a não ser retirar alguma pessoa de bem que por ventura ainda viva lá e passar a patrola


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Kauera*
*Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Participação conflituosa/agressões/postura homofóbica



kahuera said:


> Eu chamaria de thread da minoria utilizada como massa de manobra!





kahuera said:


> Agora ele resolveu se juntar aos amiguinhos na thread LGBT pra chamar eleitores do Bolsonaro de psicopatas.
> 
> Interessante que essas postagens são permitidas por lá!





kahuera said:


> Mais uma vez apela pro vitimismo, mimimi e argumentos emocionais.
> 
> Tudo isso é frustração por conta do fracasso do seu candidato nas pesquisas.
> 
> Existem diversos estudos que reforçam a importância da família (pai e mãe presentes) na educação da criança.
> 
> Contudo na ânsia de lacrar e por conta de seu ódio ao Bolsonaro você finge que não entendeu nada. Nós aqui já estamos acostumados com esse seu comportamento!





kahuera said:


> Eu só não tenho tempo a perder com alguém que nao acrescenta nada nas discussões e usa espantalhos como exatamente você está fazendo Agora!
> Discutir com troll é jogar pérola aos porcos...





kahuera said:


> Tentar justificar o injustificável por odiar o Bolsonaro está fazendo vocês mostrar o quanto são desprezíveis!


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: rasc_rodrigo
**Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: *Participação conflituosa/agressões/homofobia




rasc_rodrigo said:


> Qual problema acarreta a um homossexual quando defendo que família é homem e mulher?





rasc_rodrigo said:


> Esse país tem mais psicopatas do que imaginávamos. Acima temos o comentário de um exemplar. Pena que certamente não é o único a ter esse tipo de pensamento no SSC.
> 
> As pessoas estão perdendo a noção das coisas.





rasc_rodrigo said:


> Nosso Deus... Haja paciência!
> Meu caro, tenho amigos gays, conheço muito homossexual super gente boa e não tenho nada contra. Só que, acredito que FAMÍLIA é homem e mulher. Só isso.





rasc_rodrigo said:


> Desde 2011 nesse fórum eu simplesmente nunca vi moderador ficar tão recorrentemente fazendo ameaças contra foristas.
> 
> É como se um policial ficasse fazendo ameaças ao invés de prender. Só me leva a crer que na verdade não haveria motivos para prisão, e portanto a forma de "punir" é colocar medo.


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: viniciuspvh
**Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: *Participação conflituosa/incentivo a violencia/ofensas a moderação



viniciuspvh said:


> Minha análise é que encomendem outra fakada ou Bolsonaro irá começar a definhar
> 
> #EleNão é sucesso
> 
> Favor não apagar caro Jdolci, sei que é do seu candidato mas tente ser mais imparcial com o que apaga...





viniciuspvh said:


> Acho engraçada essa moderação
> 
> Claramente não está gostando do thread anti-Bolsonaro que se tornou o LGBT, porque será hein?
> 
> Relaxa moderação, antes de tudo o thread LGBT é um thread anti-homofobia
> 
> Estranho seria se não fossemos contra seu candidato...


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: Rashid
**Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: *Participação conflituosa/ofensas generalizadas



Rashid. said:


> Bolsonaro é um homofóbico de merda, e seus eleitores compactuam com seu discurso só não assumem





Rashid. said:


> Parecem um monte de acéfalos só sabem repetir como papagaio, me acostumar com oque querido se esse lixo ganhar não vai mudar nada na minha vida, diferente de vocês exército de papagaios eu não acredito em salvador da pátria


e outros


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Salinho*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (1turnzxt)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Paulo Ghiraldelli *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( Victor_Alencar20, Lurdinha Mascarenhas...)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Brasileiro_MG*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Troll


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: milasel*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (fmorandini)


----------



## Santista10

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: Skycitybrazil *
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo:* Troll


*Usuário: J Amorim City *
*Tipo: Banimento
*
*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( Skycitybrazil)


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: whistler85
**Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo: * Trollagem recorrente / insistência em comportamento provocativo


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Síndico*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (Brasileiro_MG)


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: Eduardo Paraiso *

*Usuário: pevigs
**Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo: *Provocações recorrentes/trollagem


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário: Daniel Hume*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Usuário: Tiago Uchoa*
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)*

*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes


----------



## Santista10

*Usuário: marcelocaioaba 
**Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: AirtonBrasil*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Troll/Comportamento inadequado




AirtonBrasil said:


> Mulher nao devia ter nem voto, só estão atrapalhando como sempre... o que elas tem para falar de política? o que elas sabem sobre política???





AirtonBrasil said:


> Reportado por qual motivo? mulher não pode ficar com o mesmo poder que o homem de escolher o destino de uma nação.





AirtonBrasil said:


> Estou falando muito sério, sem trollação aqui. À mulher não cabe o peso de decidir o rumo de uma nação.


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: lgot*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)*

*Motivo:* Ofensas a outro forista



lgot said:


> A maioria da contribuição é do solo, mas o ignorante do Eduardo fala em árvore, mas nem sabe o que fala. Mas é a definição do imbecil coletivo sem saber.


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: ______1 *
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Múltiplo login/comportamento inadequado


*Usuário: asdasdsadsadsad*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Múltiplo login


----------



## Déa_

Jdolci said:


> *Usuário: Rashid
> **Tipo:* *Suspensão (2 semanas)*
> 
> *Motivo: *Participação conflituosa/ofensas generalizadas


*Usuário: Rashid
**Tipo:* *Suspensão (1 mês)*

*Motivo: *Participação conflituosa/ofensas generalizadas



Rashid. said:


> Colocou uma evangélica na pasta direitos humanos e funai, ela vai ensinar religião pros índios e ser mais uma homofóbica que fará de tudo para agradar a ala malafaia, vai ensinar as mulheres que devem não se depilar, usar vestidos que cubram os joelhos, e ser submissa ao homem


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Recreio da Barra*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Insultos à moderação/ comportamento inadequado/ falta de delicadeza 



Recreio da Barra said:


> Só avisar a essa vagabunda que veio lá da puta que pariu de São Paulo que tem um thread do Centro tb. Se não for pra falar da decadência do local, tb não tem serventia nenhuma.
> 
> O do Porto até tem serventia. Já que foi um ralo de dinheiro público, até valeria pra acompanhar o desperdício de dinheiro.
> 
> Bem, acaba aqui 90% do meu interesse no SSC. Talvez o thread dos shoppings ainda me faça criar outro perfil.
> 
> Abs, queridos. rs


----------



## Déa_

Santista10 said:


> *Usuário: romulo tokyo*
> *Tipo: Suspensão (3 meses)
> *
> *Motivo:* Agressões/trollagem/lacração



*Usuário: romulo tokyo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (6 meses)
*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado/trollagem recorrente


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: apucs city*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)
*
*Motivo:* Postagem com termos xulos, ofensivos e beirando a ilegalidade.



apucs city said:


> As atrizes, e todas as amantes e mulheres que ela pega pela buceta sem consentimento, e talves a propria filha tambem.


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: fialho*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)
*
*Motivo:* Posts provocativos e com ofensas a outros foristas



fialho said:


> Minionzada, Bozo falou merda sobre a França. Aceitem. Soa apenas ridículo procurar argumentos pra tentar reverter isso. Vocês certamente estariam dando razão ao embaixador da França se ao invés do Bozo dizendo isso fosse, sei lá, o Lula ou alguém de esquerda.





fialho said:


> Vocês não cansam de passar vergonha idolatrando alguém como o Bozo? Ainda responde com ataques pessoais, parece até que ataquei algum ente querido. Chega a ser doentio. Debilidade intelectual e de caráter são muito mais apropriadas pra descrever o presidente eleito. Mas tem sempre um exército pronto para dar desculpas e “esclarecer” que não foi bem isso que o presidente eleito disse, mesmo que ele tenha sido claro nas suas palavras sobre ser “insuportável” viver em alguns locais da França.


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: Jundiaiense da Silva*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)
*
*Motivo:* Postagem com ofensas a outro forista



Jundiaiense da Silva said:


> Rekarte, vai ver se eu to na esquina. Que papo merda esse seu de 'ideologia barata', imb e o cacete. Cara chato e mal educado. Usa o Google, cara. Eu não vou mais perder meu tempo com um cara como você, quem tiver paciência que o faça.
> 
> Cinco segundos de pesquisa e eis uma pista sobre seu 'argumento' (na verdade você tem um péssima interpretação de texto - ou é desonesto intelectualmente - e passou longe do ponto, n quero saber de aposentado q contribuiu, to falando de rural e bpc):
> 
> "Em 1998, os nove estados nordestinos acomodavam quase metade dos aposentados pensionistas rurais do país. " nesse trabalho
> 
> O resto... olha aqui para você :goodbye:


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Visão da Mobilidade *
*Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após alertas


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: MarcioW *
*Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após alertas


*Usuário: @portalbusrio *
*Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após alertas


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: s2Disco*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (MarcioW)


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Celso Jorge *
*Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após alerta




Celso Jorge said:


> Alguém tem que dar um jeito nesse velho pestilento, explorador, ladrão e safado, esse sujeito pode arruinar o país se ele tiver liberdade de ação!


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Levita_ndo*
*Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado 



Levita_ndo said:


> Galera, vamos lá em Brumadinho carregar uns sacos de feijão pra postar na internet que estamos ajudando!!!
> Aí a gente aproveita e questiona onde estão os esquerdistas!!!





Levita_ndo said:


> Vou apoiar o governo que quer afrouxar a legislação ambiental.
> 
> *Tragédia ambiental acontece*
> 
> Vou dar uma esmola, porque sou uma pessoa bondosa.





Levita_ndo said:


> Ai meu deus, descobriram que eu não morri!
> EPA, EPA, EPAAAAAAAA
> 
> Vou ali comer um milho, digo, visconde de sabugosa. :lol:


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: thiago uchoa*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês )
*
*Motivo:* Spam/ insistência em duplicar posts, mesmo após alertas


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Marcus_Carioca*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo: *Conta múltipla



Déa_ said:


> *Usuário: Recreio da Barra*
> *Tipo: Banimento*
> 
> *Motivo: *Insultos à moderação/ comportamento inadequado/ falta de delicadeza


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Celso Jorge *
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após suspensão




Déa_ said:


> *Usuário: Celso Jorge *
> *Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
> *
> *Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após alerta


----------



## Déa_

Pela moderação do Latino



Phcg said:


> *Usuário*: GustavoMunoz
> *Tipo*: *Banimento*
> *Motivo*: Múltiplas Contas (Lavos, joão.rio)


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: zolin*
*Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias )
*
*Motivo:* Spam/flood


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Remed*
*Tipo: Banimento*

*Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Heavy 1000*
*Tipo: Banimento*


*Motivo: * Contas múltiplas (heavy hard)


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Visão da Mobilidade *
*Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após alertas - Reincidência





Déa_ said:


> *Usuário: Visão da Mobilidade *
> *Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
> *
> *Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após alertas


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: D.A *
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)
*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após alertas


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Hello_World*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)
*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado/ Insistência nos off topics


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Arq_diegohuds*
*Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)
*
*Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após alertas


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: Arq_diegohuds*
*Tipo: Banimento *

*Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (pedro_pereba)


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: @Juliana Teixeira
Tipo: Banimento 

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Eduardo Muller )


Contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: @Scalercio 
Tipo: Banimento 

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @johnmihailovich )



Déa_ said:


> *Usuário: CoelhoBR
> Tipo: Banimento
> 
> Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (johnmihailovich)


Contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Planscor
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo*: Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: @oktopus
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo*: Spam


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Naipesky
Tipo: Suspensão (2 meses)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Guilherme Hillard
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: **@sp brasil*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Incentivo ao descumprimento de regras do SSC


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Ramos
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: @kahuera
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: @Feast486
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: @D.A
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: @itallo torres
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: @Bradlley
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RecHub

*Pela moderação do Latino

_

Usuário: **@bernardodurco*
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado, descumprimento de regras após notificações. 

*___*

*Usuário: @Amapaense
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado, descumprimento de regras após notificações.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @js539029
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas



js539029 said:


> Pena que não vai ter ninguém para comprar já que todo mundo estará desempregado. Voltaremos ao século 19 quando uma pequena elite agrária tomava champanhe francesa e o resto passava fome. O preço dos produtos é alto pela alta carga tributária, juros e câmbio apreciado. Pena que muita pessoas tenham uma visão tacanha como vc.
> 
> Outra coisa, muda essa fotinho sem camisa, além de mostrar que vc é frango, é vergonha alheia.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Artur Moreira
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas



Artur Moreira said:


> Os únicos que gostaram dessa decisão, foram os busólogos fanáticos (tirando Via Trolebus, Lucas Sousa, The Railway, etc., que são a favor de qualquer modal, menos essa decisão esdrúxula), que dão o  pra modelo de ônibus. Esses aí estão soltando fogos de artifício


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Resortresidences
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo*: Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @LucasGuimaraes
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @CarvalhoN. )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Levita_ndo
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @paulistafau
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado



paulistafau said:


> Nenhuma,”Aleks”... uma cidade de médio porte... no quinto dos infernos de distância da capital... não ter um aeroporto pra suprir a sua demanda e preencher a lacuna do agreste pernambucano... não tem nada a ver. Ainda mais se tiver crescendo demograficamente de forma expressiva.





paulistafau said:


> Tem uma panelinha bem suja aqui entre os membros... especialmente aqui.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @nigo
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo*: Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas



nigo said:


> Pelo menos eu não tento bancar o maluco ambiental que só quer dar carteirada em outros foristas.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Carlos_Silva
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @hugo94
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo*: Contas múltiplas ( @ferraz94 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @hugoferraz
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo*: Contas múltiplas ( @hugo94 , @ferraz94 )

Contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @FreddyMendes
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas



FreddyMendes said:


> Não, quem não entendeu foi ele. Se ele é burro bastante pra não mentalizar que toda e qualquer fusão que acontecer vai passar pelo cronograma de custo (e se não tiver na lista ao menos uma vantagem, não sai), não é um problema meu.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Darth_Tyranus
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo*: Comportamento inadequado



Darth_Tyranus said:


> O melhor programa de planejamento familiar é o sexo @[email protected]
> 
> Distribui KY e ensina a fazer chuca.





Darth_Tyranus said:


> Se compararmos aos meus comentários, é fino e elegante.:lol:


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @olivier90
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Káio Augusto
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado



Káio Augusto said:


> Tô cagando e andando se vai ser CBTU, ou o  que for. Só estou falando que vocês estão igual criança mimada. Esperneando e berrando querendo algo que não vão ter. Simples. Aceita que dói menos.


----------



## Déa_

*Usuário: @CARIOCAemSSA*
Tipo: *Suspensão (7 dias)

Usuário: @Dortin*
Tipo: *Suspensão (7 dias)*


Motivo: Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Dortin2
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Dortin )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Fabiobarreto
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Ming.the.merciless
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @fernando.schuh )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Celso Jorge
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Linguagem inapropriada



Déa_ said:


> *Usuário: Celso Jorge
> Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
> 
> Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após alerta





Déa_ said:


> *Usuário: Celso Jorge
> Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
> 
> Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após suspensão





Celso Jorge said:


> Velho ridículo e peidorreiro, acho que ele sempre quis mesmo ser a cadela de estimação daquele cheirador do Aécio e é por isso que até defende aquele leproso do Lula, ao ponto de querer até dar uma namoradinha com ele na cadeia! Sei que minhas palavras são chulas, mas eu fico indignado com esses defensores de corruptos e só me resta esculachar geral e esse sujeitinho nojento aí que já coçou o saco na televisão e que agora peida na rádio na frente de todo mundo se tornou um pária da sociedade com esse legalismo de advogados picaretas que livram bandidos endinheirados!
> 
> Depois de ele ter batido tanto nos petistas mais sujos que existem, agora grande parte daqueles mongoloides vermelhos o adulam só porque ele fala mal do Moro e da Lava Jato, eles se merecem e que afundem no poço profundo do submundo dos corruptos!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @raul lopes
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas / julgar-se dono de thread.



raul lopes said:


> fique bem calminha fofa ...
> 
> falo sim porque o thread é meu ... e o presidente é um ridiculo sim ... igual sua atitude grosseira agora ...
> 
> nao venha estragar meu thread ... faça a gentileza de me respeitar ...
> 
> BOLSONARO É UM RIDICULO !


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @legal
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas



legal said:


> Melhor que entregar o Brasil na mao dos ladroes da organizacao criminosa que e' o PT... entao...
> Nao quer discussao politica, nao venha falar m*rda sobre o nosso presidente num thread do aeroporto. Mencionar a presenca do presidente na inauguracao de um aeroporto novo e' algo relevante para um thread de aeroportos... falar m*rda do presidente da republica, nao!!!!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @GustavoDiehl
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Victor_Alencar20 , @Lavos , @joaorio , @laninhaascarenhas ,
@eduardajales , @luara , @marcelocabral , @GabrielPimentel , @GustavoAlbu , @GustavoMunoz )

Contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @New_Philip
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado mesmo após alerta / City x City


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @gabriel campos
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo*: Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas



gabriel campos said:


> Cucarachos são péssimos nos esportes coletivos


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @ambiente2008
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / intolerância



ambiente2008 said:


> ...
> 
> Não há ciganos, pobres, negros, imigrantes pobres, culturas alternativas...apenas a elite branca e privilegiada ou então os angolanos corruptos que se acham brancos.
> 
> ...


----------



## RecHub

Pela moderação estrangeira

*Usuário: **@bernardodurco*
*Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Elisakalu88 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @PR-JJV
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Provocações mesmo após alerta da moderação


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @paulistafau
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas



paulistafau said:


> Um grande  para voce!!! filhote de lambe-botas. Minha vida particular não lhe diz respeito, aberração. Vai continuar querendo saber. Absurdo? Já  hoje? Pra ser melhor do que gente da sua laia... não precisa ser iluminado. ...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @josinei 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas / Provocações mesmo após alerta da moderação



josinei said:


> mas nao liguem, o apucs city ta no ensino medio ainda, qdo ele sair das fraldas talvez ele entenda como funciona o modo real


----------



## RecHub

*Pela moderação do Latino*

*_*

*Usuário: @P3tru
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado

*_*

*Usuário: @RafaelDW
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado
*_*


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @DiegoPaulista
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Faela )


----------



## RecHub

*Pela moderação do Latino

_

Usuário: @Jamesbrownb
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo*: Contas múltiplas ( @bernardodurco , @Elisakalu88 )

Contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas

*_*


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @PRG_São Paulo
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Trollagem, Spam e


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @the_economist_
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @vitorivanoff )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @PR TKT
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Spam


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Levita_ndo
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Tennyson Vital
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @CARIOCAemSSA
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @itallo torres
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @mobssa
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Rafael Maul
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @luno26
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


----------



## Sniper

*Usuário: @Mr. Burns
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Intolerância


----------



## Sniper

*Usuário: @romulo tokyo
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Troll


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Rodrigo123
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas / Provocações mesmo após alerta da moderação



Rodrigo123 said:


> O covardão que se indigna com tudo simplesmente botou o  entre as pernas e fugiu do país. Já que ladra tanto pela internet volta pro teu país e tenta mudá-lo. Hipócrita!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @BR_Cearense
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Reincidência, comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas / Provocações mesmo após alerta da moderação



Déa_ said:


> *Usuário: BR_Cearense
> Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
> 
> Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas





BR_Cearense said:


> Voce pagaria 4k por mes por um curso da UFC? Se sim, acho recomendavel uma internacao psiquiatrica sim.
> 
> ...





BR_Cearense said:


> Entao e' porque alem de ser de graca da uma graninha? Ah ta'.
> 
> Pena do Brasil/Ceara/Fortaleza se voce chegar perto de um cofre publico, coitado dos pobres dessa nacao.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @itallo torres
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Reincidência em provocações.



Déa_ said:


> *Usuário: itallo torres
> Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
> 
> Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado





RecHub said:


> *Usuário: itallo torres
> Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
> 
> Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado





itallo torres said:


> Ja que ninguém trouxe as ocupações dos voos internacionais do mês de Agosto. Irei deixar uma pequena contribuição.
> 
> Algumas ocupações de SSA
> 
> ...





itallo torres said:


> Esses dados estão disponíveis no próprio site da Vinci.
> Será que ela tá repassando informações falsas ?
> Outra coisa. A gente vem acompanhando as novas solicitações e aos poucos, as 3 maiores vem ocupando o espaço deixado pela 06. Então, o que está acontecendo com o O&D de SSA? Segundo mês de baixa temporada negativado.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Tourniquet
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado



Tourniquet said:


> ^^
> Sobre o vídeo, Jesus morreu há uns 2000 anos, então ele era uma bicha preta, no caso.
> 
> Toda vez que um minion fala encerro eu fico feliz a toa. Sempre é mentira.





Tourniquet said:


> Sou mais você que Jesus, falando de bichas pretas.
> Primeiro que vc está vivo. Não andou sobre o mar da galileia mas sambou sobre os canais de Veneza. :cheers:


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Felipelopes
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @felipelopes91 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @skyscraperPT
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @jooaooPT )

Contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @marcuseloy
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Malupe )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @St Marcus
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado e provocação mesmo após alertas da moderação.



St Marcus said:


> ^^
> Fonte: Pavão misterioso (vulgo Carluxo).


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @DanielBrito
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado e provocação mesmo após alertas da moderação.



DanielBrito said:


> Não reclame comigo, reclame da imprensa.
> 
> Disponha!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Hps95
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado



Hps95 said:


> São Paulo não se limita à Augusta e Paulista não. Fora da região turística, é um mar de ignorância também, principalmente para as bichas pobres que moram na periferia.
> 
> É bom salientar que ainda vem muito nordestino preconceituoso e sem estudo dos cafundós para tentar a vida em SP, e esses só gostam de travesti na hora do xvideos, na rua é surra e cuspe. Conheço exemplos reais disso.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @DiegoSsa
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @DiegoSalvador )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Humberto26
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Tentar inibir a participação de outros foristas.



Humberto26 said:


> Sai fora Bolsominion..... hno:


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Luk's
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas



Luk's said:


> Simplesmente é so mais um minion enrustido querendo atrapalhar o thread. Nem deveriam dar quote nessa criatura


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @marco2015
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Provocação



marco2015 said:


> Chora mais peteba.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @hiroamorim
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Linguagem inapropriada.



hiroamorim said:


> De certo não fica com viadagem. Por isso é aceito, né


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Levita_ndo
Tipo: Suspensão (2 meses)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Reincidência em provocações / City x City



Déa_ said:


> *Usuário: Levita_ndo
> Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
> 
> Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado





RecHub said:


> *Usuário: Levita_ndo
> Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)
> 
> Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado





RecHub said:


> *Usuário: Levita_ndo
> Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)
> 
> Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado


======



Levita_ndo said:


> Fonte: CABEÇA, Minha





Levita_ndo said:


> Você é cria do thread de política e quer criticar a imaturidade alheia?
> 
> ATA





Levita_ndo said:


> Os sanitários do REC são iguais ao do metrô de Salvador, só que sem secador elétrico, papel toalha e sabão.





Levita_ndo said:


> ...
> 
> Eu sugiro aos colegas recifenses que parem de postar dados falsos nos threads do SSC. Aqui é lugar de informação de qualidade, e não de ficar falando besteira pra disfarçar sua difícil realidade.
> 
> ...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Qp0
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Bairrismo / City x City



Qp0 said:


> Quanto mais penso nisso, mais convicto do quão ingrato o Brasil é aos paulistas fico. Isso porque nem falei das terras que os bandeirantes conquistaram e que agora uns malandrões que chegaram após o Tratado de Madrid querem tomar né? Paulista é bonzinho demais.
> _"Ain o sul é o meu país, ain como aqui é zoropa primeiro-mundo, semu braaaaanco SP só tem favela lixo de terra hiahiahiahia"._





Qp0 said:


> "Ain mas nos sentimos diferentes do Brazil gente! Somos zoropeus!"
> 
> É só mandar uns 20 milhões de retirantes para a toda-maravilhosa Vittaria que o "problema" cultural deles com o Brasil acaba rapidinho. Gente querendo migrar é o que não falta nesse país. Além de fortalecer a "integração nacional". Não é uma ideia maravilhosa? Todos ganhamos!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Atchim
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Linguagem inapropriada / Bairrismo / City x City



Atchim said:


> Sorte dupla, porque SP tá no meio do caminho, o povo para tudo aqui, queria ver que estado do sul aguentaria o tanto de migrante que SP aguenta e ainda conseguir manter índices socioeconômicos aceitáveis.
> SP é pros 3 estados do sul o que Júpiter é para a Terra.





Atchim said:


> Queria ver Florianópolis ou Porto Alegre recebendo 3 milhões de flagelados praticamente do dia pra noite, como é que iriam se virar. Queria ver Gramado virando Carapicuíba.





Atchim said:


> Tava na hora dele levar uns sopapos mesmo, aliás, o "marido" dele também merece a sua cota de bolachas, o problema é que vai ficar se fazendo de vítima.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Rpay00
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @MarioSky
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas



MarioSky said:


> ...
> 
> Trocando o "refém" do "colega terrorista de alunos desde 69" por "concedido":
> ...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @100%ANTI-PT LULA.FDP
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo*: Troll


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Guel-SSA 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo*: Contas múltiplas (@Guel-Ba )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @A-B
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Usuário: @jguima
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



A-B said:


> OK, continue tomando as coisas do ponto de vista da vaidade, vai que dá certo!





jguima said:


> ^^
> 
> Tá certo, onisciente!:cheers:





A-B said:


> Babaca.





jguima said:


> ^^
> 
> E ainda refinado!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @willian caruaru
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / Provocações



willian caruaru said:


> No quesito decepção, Recife é a unica que não marca presença 🍌
> 
> #FlwInfraZero
> #DataDortin
> #AindaSemAENA
> #ImaginaCom





willian caruaru said:


> COMEÇOU A PALHAÇADA!!!
> 
> chora mais, bb


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @-VM
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / City x City




-VM said:


> Estou surpreso por Fortaleza estar na cola de Salvador na movimentação mês a mês, quem diria. Pega!
> 
> Os números da agência vêm pra retificar, apesar de tardiamente, algumas inverdades tão propagadas nos últimos meses.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @gmell0
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Usuário: @PR-JJV
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo*: Comportamento inadequado / Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / City x City



gmell0 said:


> Ô meu rei, não sei se vc se apercebeu, mas o forum aqui é REC, vá pra lá pro SSA vá! E num se avexe não que quando seu balizamento der defeito a gente ta aqui pra receber os alternados viu!
> 
> Abraço!





PR-JJV said:


> Feche sua cara que eu posto onde eu quiser! Posto lá em Salvador quanto mais aqui... kkkkkk
> 
> Pra um avexe tem um feche sua cara! Cada um com seus problemas e seus dizeres!
> 
> Quando o Sterna ocupou sua única pista, a gente também deu acarajé pros seus voos! Kkkkkkkk aqui tem duas pistas se precisarem se uma emprestada.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @GuelSsaBa
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (@Guel-SSA , @Guel-Ba )

Contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Jundiaiense da Silva
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo*: Comportamento inadequado / Ofensas a outros foristas



Jundiaiense da Silva said:


> isso mostra como você é um analfabeto diplomado - além de um malcriado que não tem capacidade para o convívio social. eu sei que há estudantes estrangeiros nas federais brasileiras. não deu pra vossa senhoria entender oq realmente queria quando no proprio post sugeri fazer o enem no exterior? e pelos posts seguintes?
> 
> mesmo se não conhecesse, esse tipo de patada gratuita não é coisa de gente. é coisa de jumento, quando espanta sai dando coice no povo.
> 
> vai tomar jeito de gente, vai. enquanto nao conseguir faça o favor de se isolar.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @CARIOCAemSSA
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Reincidência / Comportamento inadequado / Provocações



CARIOCAemSSA said:


> Caro Jacuipe, essa sua postagem não tem qualquer relação com o thread. Me causa estranheza o nosso moderador REChub não apagá-la, sendo que agora a pouco ele apagou supostas postagens off-topics no thread do aeroporto de Salvador.


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: @PERI2
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:*Postagem ofensiva
* não irei postar o original para não dar visibilidade a esse tipo de comentário.


----------



## RRC

*Usuário: @Rai_
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / provocativo recorrente / desvirtuamento de thread


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @aovivohoje
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @FoxPrime
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @3drender 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @felipelopes91, @Felipelopes )

Contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @rikardo2000
Tipo: Suspensão (3 dias)

Motivo:* Spam


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Yaas
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## Sniper

*Usuário: @paulistafau
Tipo: Suspensão (2 meses)

Motivo:* Comportamento inadequado / ofensas a outros foristas



paulistafau said:


> Todo esse ódio é porque não consegue achar o clítoris (as gurias não precisam de oficina, pois já são autodidatas) ou não conseguiu ser aprovado na Fuvest?





paulistafau said:


> Meus sinceros vão todos tomar no cu!!! Argumentar com marmita de miliciano?





paulistafau said:


> Uma ideologia inteira contra uma suposta doutrinação. Risos. Moderador... quero ban. Não suporto mais esses ratos. São podres demais. Tóxicos!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @seokeylines
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @amor paz
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @amor para a vida , @Rafaelmumento )

Contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @galvao_e_silva
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo*: Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Bingolino
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Soteropolitanisation , @Provisorio123 )

Contas desse usuário não serão mais anunciadas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Fortal1
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Fortalezense09 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Barriga-Verde 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações e ofensas a outros foristas



Barriga-Verde said:


> Você só está achando graça na própria ignorância...





Barriga-Verde said:


> ^
> Distraído toma na cabeça mesmo.
> ...





Barriga-Verde said:


> Desculpa, esqueci que aqui é o fórum da prudência e sofisticação. hahaha
> 
> Tão pouco falei que o clima era igual, apenas que foi utilizado como fator propagandístico relevante durante o processo de imigração.
> 
> Não quis magoar os sentimentos de ninguém.
> ...
> Espero não ter ofendido ninguém. Abraços.


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Super Moderação

Usuário: **@Fonte Limpa*
*Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: **@Stringuer **
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações e ofensas a outros foristas



Stringuer said:


> ...
> 
> Tu é um idiota e espero que tu não bosteje mais politica no único lugar que eu e mais uma krlhada de gente tenta fugir do cenário depressivo que estamos passando


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @nigo 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Conteúdo sexual / Erótico


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @whistler85 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações e ofensas a outros foristas 



whistler85 said:


> Cher collègue,
> 
> Vous ne le savez peut-être pas, mais cette section particulière du forum brésilien est en proie aux esprits les plus réactionnaires du cyberespace brésilien. Permettez-moi de mettre en garde contre la réponse acrimonieuse à votre message bien intentionné, mais naïf.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @mrcff 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações e ofensas a outros foristas 



mrcff said:


> O Unico idiota aqui é voce, com esse argumento raso.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: **@Stormer*
*Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Stringuer )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: **@mrcff*
*Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Ijbannned / @admtrios )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @alinebr 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @AlineBertolli / @CarlosAugusto ) 

Contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas.


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: @Shin 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread*: Politica do Brasil
*Motivo:* Provocações e ofensas a outros foristas




Shin said:


> VOCES PRECISAM PARAR DE FALAR MERDA! É MEEEEEERDA MESMO!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @lorrampaiva 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensa a outros foristas 



lorrampaiva said:


> Costuma-se apontar possíveis transtornos de personalidade, desejos ou intenções reprimidas ou até mesmo ma-fe por parte do autor quando seus textos - de forma recorrente - manifestam constante agressividade, apelo a emotividade, argumentação contraditória ou ilógica, ideias extremistas e/ou desestruturadas.
> 
> É o seu caso, por exemplo.


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: @Levita_ndo 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread*: Politica do Brasil
*Motivo:* Provocações recorrentes


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: @kahuera 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread*: Politica do Brasil
*Motivo:* ofensas recorrentes


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: @Qp0 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread*: Politica do Brasil
*Motivo:* Postagens agressivas e provocativas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Valentim Braga 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @joaoolivetti 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Lavos, @GustavoAlbu, @GustavoMunoz, @GustavoDiehl )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @josealvesjr 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensa a outros foristas 



josealvesjr said:


> Vocês são patéticos.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @BR_Cearense 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* ofensas a outros foristas 



BR_Cearense said:


> *...*
> 
> E meu deus, metade da população das capitais do Sul veio do norte-nordeste, que é que você anda cheirando?
> 
> *...*





BR_Cearense said:


> *...*
> E mesmo supondo que todos os migrantes vieram do N/NE nao chega nem de longe perto de metade da populacao como o pessoal das drogas falou ai acima, da populacao dobrando com gente do NE.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Mobsalvador 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensas e provocações a outros foristas



Mobsalvador said:


> Não para aiatolás e amantes de ditaduras. Há gosto para tudo!


*__

Usuário: @Jad.Bal.Ja 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensas e provocações a outros foristas



Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> Será se precisa explicar aos idiotas que as roupas da KKK são assim por que elas são uma imitação de um cortejo religioso? Sem falar que essas são fáceis de fazer em grande número?


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @kahuera 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)

Motivo:* Conteúdo sexual / Erótico


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Qp0 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)
Motivo:* Provocações / Intolerância



Qp0 said:


> São Paulo precisa de ordem, nada além de ordem.
> E não, não estou falando dessa falsa ordem que domina a cidade, onde o prefeito Maconhovas manda soldar as portas dos estabelecimentos comerciais ao mesmo tempo que lava as mãos para a cracolândia e para os bailes funk.
> 
> Essa cidade foi dominada pro gente que odeia o capital, odeia o sucesso, odeia a beleza, odeia o trabalho digno e honesto, odeia a riqueza... *Ou seja, por gente com mentalidade de padre da ordem dos JESUÍTAS.*


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @legal 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
Motivo:* Provocações / Intolerância 



legal said:


> Tomara.. ate' 2022 ele ja vai ter desaparelhado grande parte do MEC e limpado aquela bagunca.. nao tudo, porque aquilo esta' infestado de esquerdistas comunistas terroristas. Mas eu adoraria um homao da porra como esse como governador de Sao Paulo. Sao Paulo vai precisar de muita testosterona depois da fadinha-bicha-de-beira-de-rio-botoxica-traveca-mal-montada que tem hoje.
> 
> EU nao posso acreditar… meu unico filho virou draaaague.. ta roubando as minhas calcinhas, meu sutia, gente! Filhx da putx!!!!
> 
> *...*


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Nacho_91 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensas e provocações a outros foristas 



Nacho_91 said:


> Nossa! você é muito cara de pau Germinal e depois se acha um forista sério?
> ...


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: @Rashid. 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread*: Coronavirus
*Motivo:* Postagens repetidas com intuito de tumultuar o thread


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @pba_ 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensas e provocações a outros foristas



pba_ said:


> Vá chupar 🔞 de ditador verdadeiro narcotraficante.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @victorsnil 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensas e provocações a outros foristas 



victorsnil said:


> (JÁ PASSOU, EU SEI, MAS..)
> 
> Ainda bem que não és Brasileiro.. (pelo menos não parece ser pelo teu perfil, apesar de ter algumas palavras e "girias brasileiras"...
> E espero q tenha ido, com passagem de ida, somente ida..
> 
> aaaH, perdoem, colegas de forum, talvez seja banido? Talvez, mas esse carinha aí merece:
> 
> VAI TOMAR NO 🔞 , BABACA! MAL AMADO!
> 
> PAGAÇÃO DE MICO É ROUBAR.. E NÃO SER RECEBIDO PELA FAMÍLIA NO AEROPORTO!
> 
> FLW! ABRAÇOS, AMIGOS SENSATOS DESSE THREAD.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: **@Castanheira R.*
*Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas (@agazzinelli, @Martins R. )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Anderson Edificações 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Said T. P. )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Káio Augusto 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)

Motivo:* Reincidência / Ofensas a outros foristas



Káio Augusto said:


> Ui ela ficou nervosa.





Káio Augusto said:


> Pois é né, pelo menos faço alguma coisa né. E você? Fica na moita. Cuidado.



*Usuário: @Pedro Castilho 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensas a outros foristas



Pedro Castilho said:


> Quem surtou todinha foi vc, pra variar, a que se acha a fodona e suprasumo do grupo e constantemente é colocado no lugarzinho pelos foristas daqui. Comento muito pouco, mas acompanho diariamente essa thread há 6 anos e de tempos em tempos vejo seus surtos aqui por achar que sabe mais que todo mundo e só sua opinião importa.
> 
> E levanta o pé pra advogada do SETRA passar pano, galera!





Pedro Castilho said:


> E cada vez que vc relincha só mostra que estou certo, continue.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Rodrigo_BSB 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensas a outros foristas



Rodrigo_BSB said:


> Aécio = direita??? Quem parece que está cheirando alguma coisa aqui é tu...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @ERapanos 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)
Motivo:* Provocações / Intolerância 



ERapanos said:


> Mais burrice que isso só aquelas pessoas com sotaque de colono do sul lambendo as bolas do Burronaro em BSB


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @carlos-PE 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread: *Aviação | Notícias*

Motivo:* City x city



carlos-PE said:


> Os aeroportos no Brasil são que nem favela, crescem com cara de "puxadinho". O único que ampliou bem mesmo foi o de Brasilia!! Guarulhos, Viracopos, Galeão e Fortaleza são aceitáveis. Agora os piores são o de BH e Salvador, páreo duro em feiura esses dois. Espero que a AENA não faça uma desgraça com o imponente Aeroporto do Recife.


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: @Shin 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (14 dias)
Thread: Política do Brasil

Motivo:* Insistência em fazer posts provocativos e ofensivos mesmo apos inúmeras advertências por parte da moderação.


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário: @itallo torres 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (14 dias)
Thread: **SSA/SBSV | Salvador | Aeroporto Internacional Deputado Luís Eduardo Magalhães - Dois de Julho*

*Motivo:* Postagens provocativas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Bruno_Fortal 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Mosca1 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @nigo 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)

Motivo: *Ofensas e provocações a outros foristas



nigo said:


> Cadê o Taco Bell????
> 
> 
> Cadê????
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270730600660566017





nigo said:


> Acordaram?
> 
> Isso é influência do Jair kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> Taco Bell não dorme hoje
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270888595273011213





nigo said:


> O forista Sancho Pança deve saber.


----------



## Pedrop.rio

*Usuário: @Leonardo López 
Tipo: Suspensão Parcial (7 dias)
Thread: Futebol - Campeonatos | Tabela | Classificação | Contratações

Motivo:* Insistência em postar provocações / City x city



Leonardo López said:


> Boa noite, viu?
> 
> Salvador confirmada como sede única da Copa do Nordeste.
> 
> Pra quem tava dando como certa a realização em sua cidade, mais um banho de água fria da Baía de Todos os Santos.
> 
> Salvador mais que consolidada como principal cidade do Nordeste na realização de eventos esportivos de grande porte.
> 
> Salvador:
> Copa das Confederações
> Copa do Mundo
> Olimpíadas
> Copa América
> Copa do Nordeste
> 
> Recife:
> Copa das Confederações
> Copa do Mundo
> 
> Fortaleza:
> Copa das Confederações
> Copa do Mundo





Leonardo López said:


> Postagem apagada e não recebo uma mensagem com a justificativa????
> 
> 
> Galvão?
> Diga Tino
> Sentiu


----------



## Pedrop.rio

*Usuários: @Chico_Recife, @Levita_ndo 
Tipo: Suspensão Parcial (7 dias)
Thread: Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões


Motivo:* Tumultuando o tópico com provocações mútuas



Chico_Recife said:


> Levanta_ndo bola pra galera cortar. Haha





Levita_ndo said:


> ^^
> O discurso LGBTfóbico dela estimula atos violentos iguais ou piores que abuso sexual. Não tenho pena de gente escrota.
> 
> 
> Isso foi pra chamar seus amiguinhos?
> Não adianta, a maioria tá ignorada.
> 
> E por que não chama pra ver as respostas que eu dou a seus devaneios?


----------



## Pedrop.rio

*Usuários: @Shin, @BR_Cearense
Tipo: Suspensão Parcial (7 dias)
Thread: Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões

Motivo:* Troca de Ofensas



Shin said:


> Bicho, de onde tu tirou esse monte de besteira? A única coisa que tem sentido é a questão das decisões monocráticas. O resto simplesmente não é verdade. Mas nem de muito longe!
> 
> O que significa acabar com a “revisão judicial”, o que quer que seja isso?
> 
> O que é a separação da “revisão judicial” da apelação?
> 
> O que significa “soberania parlamentar” e no que ela seria diferente do que já existe hoje?
> 
> O que tu quer dizer com “limitação do número de casos” e como se faz isso?
> 
> Quem foi que te disse que o MP não é independente no resto do mundo civilizado?
> 
> 
> Sério.. de onde vem tanta besteira?





BR_Cearense said:


> De um lugar chamado mundo, se voce fosse comecar a estudar talvez parasse de falar merda. Mas vamos la', lhe ajudo:
> 
> -Acabar com a revisao judicial: Judiciario nao ter poder de revisar leis. De onde se tirou isso? A revisao judicial foi uma gerigonca inventada nos EUA em 1803 por uma decisao judicial. Paises com o UK e Holanda nunca implementaram nada parecido.
> 
> -Retirar de cortes normais ou de apelacao qualquer revisao judicial/constitucional, apenas a corte constitucional tem o poder de revisar leis e atos de outros poderes. E' o sistema usado na Alemanha, Austria e em boa parte da Europa onde algum tipo de revisao constitucional e' admitido.
> 
> -Soberania Parlamentar: E' o regime vigente em todos os paises do sistema Westminster e em alguns outros paises parlamentaristas. E' auto-explicativo, o parlamento e' soberano e nao so' seus atos nao podem ser revistos, como os outros sao poderes sao meramente distribuidos. Um ato parlamentar pode mudar um veredito, pode demitir um juiz, anular um principio juridico e por ai vai.
> 
> -Limitacao de numeros casos. Ate' o b*sta do Barros ja' propos isso. Mas vamos la', acabar com jurisdicao original e adotar jurisdicao seletiva como nos EUA, apenas casos onde um minimo de X ministros se pronunciem serao analisados. Todos os outros casos sao dispensados. Essa "besteira" tambem e' a regra no mundoi.
> 
> - A realidade, cite um pais onde haja independencia formal do MP. Inclusive, nao sei se voce sabe, mas a legalizacao das drogas na Holanda e' baseada simplesmente no EXECUTIVO dizendo quais casos merecem a atencao e recursos da Promotoria. Arranjos semelhantes existem na Alemanha. Os EUA sao o unico pais que se pode dizer que tenha um "MP" independente, mas esse MP nao e' o corpo de promotores, sao os Grande Juri's. Onde ha' eleicao, o chefe do MP age de forma autonoma, comandando todos os membros abaixo dele, que nao possuem qualquer estabilidade, mas em ultimo caso ainda sujeitos ao controle de Grande Juri's, onde nao ha' eleicao, e' um cargo de confianca do executivo como outro qualquer, a nivel federal e' assim. Nos paises parlamentaristas a influencia indevida de governantes no MP e' controlada pela crenca geral de que a divulgacao de um caso do tipo derrubaria o governo.
> 
> E ai, descobriu de onde veio tanta besteira?
> 
> A pessoa ser completamente ignorante nao e' nenhum problema, mas desfilar a sua completa ignorancia, e' de dar pena. O mundo nao foi fundado em 1988, na maior parte do mundo a CF88 varia entre absurdo e piada e voce ai achando que e' padrao de alguma coisa.





Shin said:


> Tão brilhante que tá todo errado! HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Mas é bacana que vocês se aplaudem. Interessantíssimo. Nego adora lacre.


----------



## Pedrop.rio

*Usuários: @celticfrost
Tipo: Suspensão Parcial (7 dias)
Thread: Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões

Motivo:* Incentivo às provocações



celticfrost said:


> hahaha pressionem mais daqui a pouco ele é banido de novo


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Diego Airways 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Ameaça a outro forista



Pedro Inácio SSA said:


> View attachment 677108
> 
> 
> Diego Airways said:
> 
> Ohhh meu amigo, boa tarde! Eu gostaria muito de saber por que você sempre joga contra os foristas baianos? Qual o motivo disso? Sua participação no SSC é extremamente ruim pro nosso estado, só fala besteira, só pergunta bobagens, é o tempo todo jogando areia na festa de Salvador e da Bahia! Acorde pra vida, você é extremamente ridicularizado por todos os foristas do SSC, não somente os baianos! Ou você melhora a sua participação a favor do nosso estado, ou vamos dar um jeito de hackear a sua conta e acabar com a sua babaquice!
> 
> Passar bem!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário:* *@kosberg 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @PauloHenriqueRec  )


----------



## Jan

Tourniquet was banned by me for strongly suggesting to take legal action against this site, which, like any threath, we always take seriously. In such cases we must cease communcations with the member involved immediately to prevent further derailment and advice them to contact their lawyer.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Rashtar 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Intolerância 



Rashtar said:


> Me diz o que é pior:
> ...
> 
> Então só resta eleger centro-direita e direita, mas aí a maioria do povo é uns pobres coitados mortos de fome (Nordeste), dependentes do funcionalismo público (Rio de Janeiro, Minas Gerais, Rio Grande do Sul) ou é acomodado com partidos como PSDB (São Paulo)
> ...





Rashtar said:


> Mas o Brasil É de modo geral um país de maricas
> Se a pessoa só consegue pensar que o único emprego legal do Universo é ser funcionário público, isso é ser maricas.
> ...
> Vê se algum carioca eleitor do PSOL, baiano eleitor do PT ou concurseiro público vai pro meio do mato pra abrir uma fazenda e colonizar a região, quem faz isso é descendente de não-brasileiros como o pessoal do Sul que é descendente de alemão, italiano, polonês, austríaco etc. Isso é ser maricas, NINGUÉM ARRISCA NADA. Só vão pra um lugar quando já tem grana pra mamar e tá tudo prontinho
> Quero ver você me apontar onde de modo geral o sul-americano é "corajosão". Não são não.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Artur Moreira 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)

Motivo:* City x city/ Intolerância 



Artur Moreira said:


> É ótimo ver o Rio de Janeiro se ferrando. Isso ajuda a diminuir o ego deles de que só eles podem sediar evento no Brasil, de que são uma cidade magnífica, exemplar e "abençoada por Deus"


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Mourãoense 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas múltiplas ( @Robsonguerracorretor )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Rep. Riograndense 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



Rep. Riograndense said:


> Meu caro, você sequer sabe escrever direito, quanto mais ter doutorado em alguma coisa (se bem que, no nível das nossas universidades, isso até não seria surpresa). Ah, vi agora... "doutorado sobre questão fundiária em SP"... já vi que é PhD em palhaçadas.
> 
> Bla bla bla função social. Só mais um termo ridículo que, ao fim e ao cabo, abre brechas para PSICOPATAS (pronto, repeti a palavra, entendeu agora?) usurparem a propriedade privada. Não interessa se está escrito na CF, na areia, no céu ou no inferno: é uma grande bosta.
> 
> Não se preocupe em parecer ignorante. Creio que a maioria aqui já deduziu até coisa pior.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @João Matos1 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Threads: **[Thread divertido e curioso] As melhores charges, imagens e gifs*


*Motivo:* Insistência em desvirtuar o thread com a pauta política, mesmo após alertas da moderação.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Fausto44 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Conteúdo sexual / Erótico



Fausto44 said:


> 🔞 ...
> 
> Estou de 🔞 duraço vendo essas fotos aqui! Tá gigantão, rasgando a cueca.
> 
> São Paulo está de parabéns, muitas obras em plena pandemia e crise econômica.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário:* *@felipecurcino 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @fcnssa , @fcssa , @fssa )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário:* *@M Borges 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Mamusabo @Marcio Murilo )

Contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário:* *@dbs32 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @DBS_32 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @João Matos1 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Insistência em desvirtuar os threads com offs mesmo após alertas da moderação.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @paulistafau 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 meses)

Motivo:* Provocações / Intolerância / Ofensas a outros foristas



paulistafau said:


> você acha que vou perder meu tempo argumentando com burrominion? Me poupe... hahah.





paulistafau said:


> Você deveria tomar vergonha na cara... Você acha que alguém em sã consciência vai argumentar com apoiador de miliciano e criador do kit gay/mamadeira de piroca? Não merece nem direito a fala. Não se discute com fascista.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Rashtar
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Provocações / Intolerância / Ofensas a outros foristas 



Rashtar said:


> Como sempre estamos ferrados
> 
> Somos comandados por uma plêiade de doentes: vagabais de esquerda que só fazem força pra não ter que fazer força, ladrões do Norte/Nordeste mandando em tudo na Câmara e Senado, mentecaptos nas redes sociais emburrecendo a população e homossexuais loucões afetados na impresa querendo transformar todo mundo em gay
> 
> Só tem maluco nessa josta
> Ao invés de fabricar vacina pra Covid deviam fabricar Rivotril em massa e fazer castração química em massa, muita gente pensando com os órgãos sexuais ao invés do cérebro.





Rashtar said:


> É, bota logo uma coroa na cabeça do ladrão nordestino Sarney e outra na do ladrão nordestino Renan Calheiros e outra na do ladrão português Gilmar Mendes
> O poder só pode estar com os velhacos representantes do atraso mundial





Rashtar said:


> Vai lá, tenta botar alguém honesto no poder e veja ele ser morto 5 minutos depois.
> 
> Outra coisa que é difícil é achar alguém que tenha moral de querer impor respeito em qualquer coisa, a imprensa vão vale porr nenhuma, só tem homossexual, drogado e alienado na imprensa. Órgão públlico e partidos políticos, sindicatos, são todos interesseiros e um monte de morto de fome, parece que a gente vive na África mental, mesmo com 1 bilhão no bolso o sujeito ainda age como morto de fome precisando mentalmente defender a boquinha dele. Pulta que los parau.
> 
> É lixo brigando com lixo, eu pego todos e jogo num triturador gigante, vai sair pasta de estrume.





Rashtar said:


> Não precisa surtar pra querer xingar quem vc acha que é 'bolsonarista"
> PSDB é partido de gayzin enustido tipo o Dória, que tem a mesma cara do Gugu Liberato e do Barroso, 3 homos que tentam disfarçar mas a carinha não deixa fugir.
> De direita não tem nada, FHC querendo liberar maconha, Serra defendendo Venezuela no Mercosul e Aécio Pó Branco Neves chorando igual bebê quando o Fidel Morreu, e Aloysio Nunes motorista do Mariguella, se isso é direita o Pinochet é o quê?





Rashtar said:


> Tira os comunistas do STF, ladrões corporativistas da esquerda, os ladrões nordestinos do MDB, ladrões cariocas do DEM e ladrões paulistas do PSDB que o Brasil vira superpotência.
> 
> Não reclama de NADA cara, você que vota em esquerda, você tem que ficar feliz vendo o país falido. Aproveita e pega seu carro e vai jogar ovo em mendigo. O Hino do PSOL é a música Retrato de um Playboy do Gabriel o Pensador





Rashtar said:


> Gay sempre acha que os outros são todos gays, é um mantra bem antigo.
> Tem uma tecla nova não? Essa é manjada.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: **@Fausto44*
*Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Troll / Provocações / Intolerância


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário:* *@Bora Sorrir
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @Káio Augusto , @brunogoiania 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Provocações / Intolerância / City x City



Káio Augusto said:


> Na verdade, todas os estados tem essa de o estado x não é importante (ou coisa assim). Aqui no sudeste (e alguns outros estados), defendem a exclusão do RJ por ele ser o câncer do BR. Kkk





brunogoiania said:


> E só não dizer o nome dos estados
> 
> No sudeste tem um estado que e o acre do sudeste e outros dois em que a capital tem um monte de favela porém o interior e interessante.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @McMaster_Biochem , @Greatlakerman 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Intolerância / Ofensas a outros foristas



McMaster_Biochem said:


> Pensando pelo lado da sua própria saúde mental...





McMaster_Biochem said:


> Nesse thread é o que mais tem!





McMaster_Biochem said:


> Curiosamente vemos um reflexo disso nesse mesmo thread.





Greatlakerman said:


> Ignore.
> 
> Para o Piogayro, quem fale algo desfavorável acerca do Bostonaro/Panos Livres/Jovem Panos/Astrolavo, é esquerdista, isentão, só defende o lado de lá, etc.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário:* *@J Src 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Joeste )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @urbanflight 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Platinum'shield )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Rashtar
Tipo: Suspensão (45 dias)

Motivo:* Provocação / Intolerância 



Rashtar said:


> Europa é um povo de ladrões.
> Paassaram 500 anos roubando América do Sul, África e a Índia, colônias pra todo lado, até 1945 roubando a Índia
> 
> Hoje, o dinheiro deles vem do mesmo jeito, roubando pobres:
> 
> ...
> 
> Continente de 171
> E a esquerda admira eles por isso, pq são 171.





Rashtar said:


> Isso se chama "a Europa mantém os países pobres pra se manter no luxo e ainda vem encher o saco com coisas como Amazônia, pelo menos deviam roubar os países subdesenvolvidos um pouco menos"





Rashtar said:


> Historicamente comprovado, vai estudar História vai.





Rashtar said:


> América do Sul, quase toda a África e a Índia mandam lembranças de 500 anos da Europa ficando rica assaltando eles.
> 
> E hoje assaltam através de multinacionais monopolizadoras e mantendo os países pobres propositalmente pra eles poderem vender "produtos de luxo" com matéria prima do Brasil e da África.
> 
> E ainda vai esquerdista pra lá comprar chocolate suíço e roupinha italiana FEITA COM CACAU E COM COURO DO BRASIL e pagando de bonzão,"olha, isso aqui é feito por Europeu, meldels como sou gostoso", sim, pra caramba, o cucaracha tosco vai lá e paga 100x mais pelo que podia ter comprado aqui.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Greatlakerman 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / Trollagem



Greatlakerman said:


> Militares eram nacional-desenvolvimentistas, não capitalistas. Tenha a decência de estudar.





Greatlakerman said:


> Quem falou de Europa? Você precisa tomar seus remédios, está lendo coisas que nunca foram escritas. É sintoma conhecido de BOVID-18.





Greatlakerman said:


> Isso se chama valor agregado, não roubo. Vai estudar.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @OlAkin @Suburbanist 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagem



OlAkin said:


> Ainda dá tempo de apagar essa frase...cuidado com a Xenofobia...generalizar é uma praga





Suburbanist said:


> Marquês do Pombal *Dona Maria, a Louca* , majestade do Reino Unido de Portugal e do Algarve, aprovou seu comentário.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @WalterDy 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagem 



WalterDy said:


> *Moral da história:*
> _"Ao argumentar com um tolo, certifique-se que ele não está fazendo a mesma coisa"._
> 
> Para descontrair:
> View attachment 1004374


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Carioquinhasp 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @ViniLeti )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @RafaelDW 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagem / Intolerância



RafaelDW said:


> Esse bicho é de verdade mesmo? parece deepfake...





RafaelDW said:


> ...
> 
> Gente como tu dá pena...





RafaelDW said:


> E vários foristas daqui... o chapéu é bem largo...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @raul lopes 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)

Motivo:* Flood / Ausência de crédito, fonte e link nas imagens


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @HRLR 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



HRLR said:


> Todo membro de seita tem certeza absoluta disso.


----------



## Phcg

*Usuário: @Amanda ka
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @apucs city 
Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas)

Motivo:* palavras de baixo / conteúdo erótico



apucs city said:


> é tao assasinato quanto 🔞 é.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @kahuera 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Conteúdo sexual / Erótico


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Atchim 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Intolerância 



Atchim said:


> E esses italianos que vcs estão citando aí, hum, italiano no Brasil vem é atrás de criança, pra adotar ou bulinar.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário:* *@Thiago.Silva
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam / Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @Compton_ @marcos braga 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / palavras de baixo / ofensas a outros usuários



Compton_ said:


> Essa 🔞 já voltou pra Beira Mar de novo?? Que palhaçada é essa???





marcos braga said:


> Ué, qual o problema se fosse para a Beira Mar? Precisa 🔞 por causa disso?


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @SALVAFORTA 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / City x city



SALVAFORTA said:


> Rio Grando do Sul é um estado!
> 
> 
> Então vc mora em recife.
> Estive ai, antes da pandemia, achei fantástico o metrô, andei em todo seu percurso, para não deixar dúvidas, só
> não deveriam deixar os camelôs venderem tudo dentro dos trens, mas como o povo ai é educado, não joga lixo nos vagões,  os milhares de camelôs nas ruas, são muito organizados, , os rios, limpíssimos, a pavimentação, excelente, calçadas, esplêndidas,
> Como que alguém de recife pode falar da desorganização de camelôs,  Vc é uma piada viu cara.
> 
> Vou logo falando, não discuto com pessoas que fazem comparativo entre cidades, principalmente cidades que tem a metade de Salvador,
> Tenho até algumas fotos de recife aqui, só não vou postar, em consideração aos foristas de Salvador, e para que vc não passe vergonha.
> Ponto final.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @angelogalvaothe 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / ofensas a outros usuários



angelogalvaothe said:


> A pessoa é tão BURRA que nem pra dar o trabalho de pesquisar faz. Parnaíba NUNCA pertenceu ao Ceará, quem pertenceu foi Luís Correia. Mas prefere fazer isso de propósito pra chamar atenção e tirar todo foco de uma discussão saudável. Não sei porque ainda não foi banido


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Visão da Mobilidade 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Ofensas / Intolerância



Visão da Mobilidade said:


> Nossa... que malandragem. Um orgulho carioca... Pelo visto, modo de agir banalizado até aqui no fórum...
> 
> Engraçado que são os mesmos que depois enchem os pulmões para falar sobre a falta de oportunidades iguais na sociedade brasileira...





Visão da Mobilidade said:


> Sim... junta subdesenvolvimento com malandragem carioca e temos a Linha 2 do metrô. Outro exemplo são as pessoas que desembarcam da Linha 1 no pico vespertino, em Botafogo, e correm (literalmente) para trocar de plataforma com o objetivo de ser o "primeiro" a entrar no vagão da Linha 2... Pouco importa se vão esbarrar nas pessoas, senhoras de idade ou pessoas com crianças de colo descendo as escadas...
> 
> Usar o trem para trocar de plataforma na Estação Carioca não é nada perto disso.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @jocarec 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações a outros usuários



jocarec said:


> Tô calmo! Só decepcionado! Afinal, foi tanto alarde de que seria coisa de "cair o queixo". No fundo, esperava mais ousadia da estatal espanhola. Não estou provocando. Apenas constatando o que todos que são USUÁRIOS como eu, e não Aenistas como você, já perceberam: esse projeto é só um engodo. Preliminar ou não.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: **@PR-JJV*
* Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Provocações / city x city / Ofensas a outros usuários


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: **@JC Araxá*
*Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @luclasaw @Sparcow @pedhpn208
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / Intolerância 



luclasaw said:


> Muito decepcionante esse aeroporto,saiu pra lá de diferente do projeto,ficou horrivel,o cobertura do terminal na área das salas de esperas, parece uma favela vista do espaço,são muitas tranqueiras em cima daquilo coisas que no renderes não tinha, Até o aeroporto de Luanda na Angola que é parecido ficou mais bonito e clean que Viracopos.





Sparcow said:


> Parabéns! Falou pouco, mas só falou m*rda.





pedhpn208 said:


> Olha só gente! O profissional da área chegou! Quanta bosta em uma mensagem só.


----------



## RecHub

*Pela moderação estrangeira

Usuário: **@polyannapimentel*
*Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( *@pedhpn208* )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Nortista 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensas a outros foristas / Provocações



Nortista said:


> Cabeção o que eu tô falando é que os produtores, o caras que têm terra pra plantar, preferem plantar outra coisa, isso não é vergonha pra uma nação.
> 
> Vocês ciristas, acham que o governo deve começar a produzir, da dinheiro pra alguém produzir.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Jad.Bal.Ja 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Ofensas a outros foristas / Provocações



Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> Imaginação é uma coisa bonita, no seu caso é delírio mesmo.😅





Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> 😅😂😂🤣🤣
> Hoje isso aqui está cômico, quanta gente encabrestada justificando o cabresto!


----------



## Phcg

*Usuário: **@usamining43*
*Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam/ Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Zmork 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Intolerância 



Zmork said:


> Essas pautas identitárias e malucas da nova socialdemocracia são todas surgidas na sociologia americana de universidades particulares financiadas por lobbies sionistas. É uma autêntica desgraça que a USSR perdesse a guerra fria em detrimento do sionismo.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @lorrampaiva
Tipo: Suspensão (45 dias)

Motivo:* Intolerância / Incitação à violência 



lorrampaiva said:


> Estamos precisando de um novo Adélio Bispo.
> 
> Este país não tem jeito. Só tacando fogo nele.
> 
> EU sou muito mais competente e preparado do que qualquer um que está em Brasília. Eu quero mudar esta porcaria!!!!





lorrampaiva said:


> Políticos brasileiros não são pessoas.





lorrampaiva said:


> Político brasileiro, seja qual "ideologia" (porque é tudo farinha podre do mesmo saco), não é gente, é animal que merece o abate.
> O povo está cansado. Bolsonaro só provou que é um bandido que nem os demais. O povo quer saúde, educação, segurança e principalmente, JUSTIÇA. JUSTIÇA. Que o sangue da bandidagem de Brasília lave a alma do brasileiro.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Wericson 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Assédio / Expor a privacidade | Redes sociais de outros foristas / Provocações a outros foristas.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @ThanosARQ 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / city x city / Ofensas a outros usuários



ThanosARQ said:


> Cara, vc mora em Campo Grande e quer dar palpite em como SP deve ser ? vai criar ponte pra gado aí na sua cidade e pare de encher o saco





ThanosARQ said:


> Prefiro uma cidade com prédios "pequenos" que nem os de SP do que os MRV de 200 metros de Camboriú...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @cassianoitu 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (14 dias)
Thread: **Brasil - Uma foto por post **

Motivo:* Insistência em postar imagens sem os créditos/link da fonte mesmo após avisos da moderação


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Next91 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @_+MISES | -MARX_ / @JC! )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Rekarte 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações 



Rekarte said:


> Você inventou isso ou isso saiu de algum episódio do "Brasil Paralelo" ou de alguma postagem do Leandro Narloch?


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @edson silva 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Provocações / ofensas a outros foristas / trollagem



edson silva said:


> 🔞


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Super moderação

Usuário: @Visão da Mobilidade 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 dias)

Motivo:* Spam


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Hello_World @BR_Cearense 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (2 semanas)
Thread(s): **Coronavírus | Notícias e atualizações*
*
Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários



BR_Cearense said:


> O cara colocou Irlanda do Norte e Maldivas como paises e contou o UK. Me impressiona nao ter colocado os estados americanos e alemaes como paises e os proprios paises tambem.
> 
> O Hello World nao parece seguir ninguem honesto, meu deus.





Hello_World said:


> Obrigado, qualquer crítica vinda de chapéu de alumínio é elogio.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Start Corporate 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Mourãoense @DDD47 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @Rafael M. F. 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / Termos chulos




Rafael M. F. said:


> Cumequié?
> 
> Cada cabeça de gado de corte expele por ano em torno de 50 kg de CH4. Se for de gado leiteiro, em torno de 80 kg/cabeça/ano. 2 milhões de cabeças de gado de corte expelem por ano em torno de 100.000 toneladas de CH4.
> 
> O Chile tem em torno de 4 milhões de cabeças de gado (leite e corte) que expelem em torno de 230.000 toneladas de CH4/ano - dados do Ministério da agricultura deles (estud antigo, de 2010). Onde, MAS QUE CARALHOS ONDE O CHILE POLUI MENOS???????
> 
> Deve ser estudo daquele famoso centro de pesquisas:





Rafael M. F. said:


> E esse porra do ******* fazendo de tudo para solapar seu capital político:





Rafael M. F. said:


> Puta merda, e eu assino o antivirus dele...





Rafael M. F. said:


> Perae. Serio isso?
> 
> O governo vai atrasar a entrega em pelo menos 6 meses por causa da PORRA DA TRANSFERÊNCIA DE TECNOLOGIA????
> 
> É isso, produção?
> 
> Não poderia ter tentado uma solução intermediária?





Rafael M. F. said:


> Então tão fodidos, porque o Titanic afundou primeiro pela proa...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @Jeanderson-Picapau 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / Termos chulos 



Jeanderson-Picapau said:


> É até constrangedor ler essa sua afirmativa, vindo logo de quem...
> Macaco não olha mesmo para o próprio rabo!!!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @[email protected]_Cwb
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Lamentável é ver nesse thread narrativas de militantes que só aparecem aqui fazer proselitismo político, como é precisamente o seu caso, luninho.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @apucs city 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Provocações / ofensas a outros usuários 



apucs city said:


> O SSC é a reunião do povo com o pior senso de moralidade, ética, certo e errado do pais, não se espante se toda vez que um assunto tiver 2 posições eles tomam a errada


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: **@espadadeogum*
*Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @PR-JJV )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @gabriel antonio 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( *@apucs city *)


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Ícaro Lima 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Jeanderson-Picapau , @Filipe Clima , @Loiro )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: **@**OfundamentalistaBusólogo*
* Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Troll


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @joaovictorsdamiao 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @victordamiao098 , @Brazilianguy12 , @Santos123 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @UrbanistaArquiteto 
Tipo: Suspensão (15 dias)

Motivo:* Reincidência / Assinatura com promoção comercial


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Rashtar 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Reincidência/ Provocações a outros foristas/ City x City/ Intolerância

#2,242 , #2,205 , #2,216 , #2,263 . 



Rashtar said:


> Tocantins não é aquele estado fracassado comandado quase a vida inteira por políticos de esquerda, que apesar de ser vizinho do Mato Grosso tem uma agricultura 10 vezes mais fraca?


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Gustavo ML 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam/ Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Vsc.ro 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @sammax )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @A-B 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread(s): **Coronavírus | Notícias e atualizações*

* Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários



A-B said:


> O problema é de ordem social. Essa mentalidade mesquinha que você reproduz aqui infelizmente não é um caso isolado.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Nortista 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)

Motivo:* Palavras de baixo calão e conteúdo de conotação sexual 



Nortista said:


> Eu queria o paredão com Rodolfo e ele saindo, pq eu gosto do tragicômico.
> 
> Rodolfo acha q é um influenciador, os que ele acha que sao influenciou tá querendo votar nele.
> 
> Como ele acha que é influenciador, quando sair sair e descobrir que 80% da casa queria ele no paredão vai descobrir que é um bosta.
> 
> E digo mais, das pessoas que estão na casa o mais próximo de mim pelo perfil é Rodolfo, mas nessa conformação do jogo ,queria ele saindo pra entender que és um burro de orelha grande.
> 
> Porra, a Julieta é chata pra *******, mas é comestível, inclusive apresentável, mas ele vai votar nela por influência.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @RRC 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread: Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões 

Motivo:* Provocações / ofensas a outros usuários



RRC said:


> Incoerente ou hipócrita?
> 
> Vocês escolhem! A nova enquete do SSC





RRC said:


> PM? Que tal no braço?
> 
> Ou voce também vai cercar sua casa de policiais?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> É uma piada, viu, não precisa se esconder debaixo da cama, kkkk





RRC said:


> Obrigado por me poupar de ver sua hipocrisia pra defender seu bandido de estimação


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Arqvini 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / ofensas a outros usuários 



Arqvini said:


> Pois é, isso chega a ser doentio, pra não dizer coisa pior...





Arqvini said:


> Como vcs são péssimos... se não faz reclamam, se faz reclamam tbm, ahhh vão pra PQP!


----------



## Sniper

*Usuário(s):* @RyanWolf @Hello_World @Levita_ndo @Zmork 
*Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)*

*Motivo:* Provocações / ofensas a outros usuários



Levita_ndo said:


> Descansa, militante. Ninguém aqui está falando que os índios são anjos de candura. Eu apenas fiz uma referência ao começo do Brasil como o conhecemos.
> O assunto é outro.





Zmork said:


> Se essa foi tua interpretação de texto, parabéns tens 13 anos.





Hello_World said:


> Você está lacrando errado, como sempre.





RyanWolf said:


> Se fosse para lacrar do jeito do sue politico de estimação estaria é te mandando para cadeia.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @D'Neto 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / ofensas a outros usuários



D'Neto said:


> gdanco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tem gente nesse fórum que é anti-vacina, anti-máscara, anti-isolamento, anti-higiene... Fico me perguntando qual é a sugestão desses seres iluminados para combater a pandemia.
> 
> 
> 
> Deixar morrer.
Click to expand...




D'Neto said:


> Estamos colhendo o que os disseminadores do vírus plantaram.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @gdanco 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Mirolawren )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Ao no Sora 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Trollagem / Intolerância



Ao no Sora said:


> Gente, deixem a peste xchinesa granjear em paz!!!!!!





Ao no Sora said:


> F3gwhthwf ehhegagtveg5ddfgfdstgec2s wgwhf4hrgfr reg chegando evrghegwg


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Não sei 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Troll


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @gugadg 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



gugadg said:


> Voce é burro ou se esforça para ser?
> Porque se lesse o que pesquisa saberia que não é a mesma coisa.
> CREFISA tentou investir diretamente no Palmeiras como investimento, teve uma denuncia e virou divida.
> Já o Atletico sempre foi divida.
> Voce na mania de ser idiota por querer, tem que pesquisar melhor para não passar vergonha.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Qp0 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Mairipora, @SP1932, @SP1932II )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Leonardo Pampulha 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Leonardo Paiva )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Adriano Anunciação 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @ADRIANO RIO DO SUL - SC )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Hemo8r 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Hem8r )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Atchim 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)

Motivo:* Intolerância 



Atchim said:


> Verdade, tem algo mais importante para se preocupar em propagandas do que isso: a proliferação de gente berebenta nos anúncios, porque virou moda agora, né? Pode acontecer com os outros o que aconteceu comigo, eu estava no ponto de ônibus e por um momento pensei que tinha um nóia do meu lado, mas não, era apenas um banner da CeA. Isso sim é uma má influencia para nossas crianças. Olha, se um dia vc ver algum político por aí com proposta pra barrar gente com cara de nóia da área de propaganda e marketing, pode postar aqui que eu vou endossar.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @DIOGO_COSTA 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Trollagem / Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários



DIOGO_COSTA said:


> *Ide-vos todos foder!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @PRG_1994 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @PRG_São Paulo )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @skylinebrazil 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @matheusnunesspb )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Jc100 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Jc25 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @vpenteado
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Provocações / Intolerância



vpenteado said:


> akaFTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Será que foi por isso que o *puteiro ao lado da Universal* fechou? Vai ser desapropriado?
> 
> 
> 
> Concorrência braba
Click to expand...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Nandogiolo 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Fernando Giolo )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Artur Moreira 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Intolerância / Desvirtuamento do thread mesmo após avisos da moderação.



Artur Moreira said:


> Chinês se enfia em qualquer buraco. Pra eles qualquer lugar está bom. Até estiver num países em ruínas por guerra estão abrindo loja de tranqueira


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Romaria 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Paulo_1984, @Sérgio36, @Labaredas )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @PazNaEstrada 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Rashtar )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Wendel 26 
Tipo: Suspensão (45 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagem / Desvirtuamento do thread mesmo após avisos da moderação. 



Wendel 26 said:


> VocÊs tomem muito cuidado quando me criticarem porque praticamente, todas as coisas que eu digo e que parecem absurdas, são coisas com fontes, dados e analises expostas. Sempre serão comprovadas, mesmo que a longo prazo. Não me ridicularizem, pois sempre terá reviravolta!
> 
> Sou o forista mais velho desta comunidade (apesar da minha aparencia de 23 anos kkk) e por isso, sempre ajo com responsabilidade, pois tenho idade a zelar. kkk. Analisem bem as coisas que digo, antes de jogarem pedras, pois todas são ditas com fundamentos, mesmo que não pareçam.
> 
> Os que querem me envergonhar agora, sempre se sentirão envergonhados depois. Cuidado!
> Estou em outro plano astral de pensamentos e por tudo o que já vimos e provei, este fórum devia era me valorizar mais.
> 
> Que declaremos todos o fim do off! Obrigado.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Dr Koloth 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @zientara )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @francobonfim 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários / Uso de termos chulos



francobonfim said:


> Entidade só se for seu toba.
> 
> Mais respeito seu trouxa.


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Super Moderação

Usuário(s) : @anacarolgalante
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @francobonfim @Luiz Bonfim )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Luiz09539 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Username39010 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @[email protected] @Zmork 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



[email protected] said:


> Parabéns. De longe o post menos inteligente que eu leio aqui no SSC desde que eu entrei, há 13 anos.
> 
> Seus pais devem estar orgulhosos





Zmork said:


> Já os teus devem se sentir um fracasso por ter um filho incapaz de respeitar opiniões alheias e de manter um debate com um mínimo de educação. Esperemos que a moderação tenha melhor bom senso do que você.





[email protected] said:


> Onde eu faltei com educação? Dei até os parabéns. É uma questão de problema de interpretação de texto também?
> 
> "Uiuiui moderadores"
> 
> Por favor, continue sua cruzada contra os religiosos de Israel. Vou pegar a pipoca, já que eu adoro stand up.
> 
> A propósito: Eu não respeito sua opinião sobre os megazordortodoxos, mas você de boas com voltar-se contra a minha a respeito da sua opinião. Dois pesos, duas medidas. Entendi.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Ricardo Moraes 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @lorrampaiva )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Carlos Sf 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @[email protected] @José_Carlos )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @do2016 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Troll


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Rogeriohaflso
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @jhba )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Isaaac 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Assédio / Expor a privacidade | Redes sociais de outros foristas / Ameaça.



Isaaac said:


> Você é um cara-de-pau e sabe muito bem que eu falei a verdade. Mas deixa isso quieto, não ganharia nada em prejudicar ninguém ou expor sua vida mentirosa. E outra, caguei pra esse fórum.





Isaaac said:


> Se a moderação me suspender ou banir, nossa treta vai sair aqui pra fora. Vc sabe que eu falei a verdade né ex-gordo.





Isaaac said:


> Conheço o Igor e a Rosane, não leve isso pro lado pessoal não, deixe no fórum virtual. Não vou ser destratado não. Vá lá e diga a verdade e acabou o assunto.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @SerGuti 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @sergut )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @DRI RJ 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Intolerância / City x city 



DRI RJ said:


> Tem certas pessoas aqui no SSC, principalmente de São Paulo pra baixo que precisam amadurecer um pouco.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @SuperMatt
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Be Brazuca 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @bernardodurco @Elisakalu88 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @alissonkairopf 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @walterssantos @GELSo farias )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @neocearense
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @cwmesquita @Ataraxia34, @Wendel csc , @reinabucodonosor )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @SkyblueSky9 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Macarricearense )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Gimenez N.A.P 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @NovaAltaPaulista )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Brunoribeirossa 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @brunobahea )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @CPN Empreendimentos 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Ricardo Moraes @lorrampaiva )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @AlphaRomeo 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @CharlieFlyer @CharlieFlyerBrasil )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Rebelado 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread(s):* Fortaleza e RM (CE)

*Motivo:* Provocações / trollagem



Rebelado said:


> 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @SpaceCowboy10 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Huds90 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @hggfffy 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @mrormhorem )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Ondas))) @paulomedford 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



Ondas))) said:


> Kkkkkkkkkkkkk
> Figuraça você irmão, figuraça.😂





Ondas))) said:


> Me achar imaturo é um direito que lhe confere, mas eu te acho cômico pra *******. 😂
> Você quer criar teorias, quer sempre se explicar por uma coisa tão simplória que é a ausência de uma loja dessa que só vende mais do mesmo.
> 
> Feira não precisa da Havan para ser o que é, mas pelo que vejo você nem dorme direito por causa dessas escolhas aleatórias.





paulomedford said:


> ...
> Mas o elemento de Barreiras deve ser gerente ou dono da loja para vir com ataques pessoais.





Ondas))) said:


> ...
> Você é só um forista desequilibrado e isso não me prejudica em nada não. Kkk
> ...





Ondas))) said:


> ...
> Aí sim eu diria que vale a pena o Stress e as noites mal dormidas de Paulo.





paulomedford said:


> ...
> Realmente você tem problemas. Puxa saco de uma empresa que não pode ser criticada.
> 
> A única pessoa que mostrou desequilíbrio aqui foi você, com ataques pessoais e ofensas sem ser citado só pra puxar saco de uma loja
> ...
> 
> O meu caráter minha personalidade e minhas qualificações não condizem com suas ofensas direcionadas a mim, mas sua linguagem e comportamento dizem muito sobre você, que é apenas uma pessoa sem maturidade, vazia de atenção e ressentido.


----------



## Phcg

*Usuário(s) : @Carlosnatal
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Descumprimento de normas, após aviso ao da moderação ( descrito no título do Thread).


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @RuiRei 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



RuiRei said:


> ... É de uma cretinice da sua parte desrespeitar a memória das vítimas da tragédia de Pinheiros usando isso como argumento pra fortalecer fake news


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Tropical Guy 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / Intolerância



Tropical Guy said:


> Sim, sabemos disso. Inclusive eu até postei uma vez lá no thread dos fascist, ops, no thread da política, que um monte de Bolsonaristas homofóbicos utilizam a bandeira de Israel em suas postagens sem saber que esse é um dos países mais "gay friendly" do mundo. Lá é normal casais gays adotarem crianças. Ninguém nem liga mais pra isso.
> Mas quando a gente diz isso a crentelhada não acredita, confundindo o país Israel, uma nação moderna, com o Israel daquele compêndio obscurantista religioso que eles usam pra escravizar e dividir as pessoas.


----------



## Phcg

*Usuário(s) : @victora
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Desvirtuamento e descumprimento de ordem após aviso da moderação



Phcg said:


> *Gente, pfv só peço atenção para não desvirtuar de fato do tema central do thread. Sabemos que esse assunto envolve investimentos, política, mas atenção ao offtopic*.





RecHub said:


> Alguns posts foram apagados por fugirem à pauta do thread e adentrarem pela pauta política.
> 
> Reforço o pedido do @Phcg para evitarem o desvirtuamento do thread, pois os próprios foristas estão reclamando e com toda a razão.
> 
> No mais, concordar ou discordar faz parte do debate mas não é necessário começar a provocar ou brigar por isso.





victora said:


> ^ É não... Não queremos essa loja, pois o dono dela financia um governo miliciano e genocida!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @lucaspedroso_ 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



lucaspedroso_ said:


> Falou o trouxa que acreditou que o Bolsonaro era um messias kkkkkk Aí por favor o Ciro sem ser presidente ajudou a criar o real e a transposição do São Francisco. Bolsonaro= cloroquina


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Asset 3D Studio 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @guisado 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Insultos / Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



guisado said:


> *** vc deve ser muito babaca pra chamar cidade de roca, se olha para sua cidade e tente comparar ela com a capital ou londrina vc vai ver a roca que e


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Compton_ @Camp78
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Insultos / Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



Compton_ said:


> Que bobagem, desde os anos 90 que lembro desse tipo de erro acontecendo nos mapas da televisão. Milita menos, bolsominion.





Camp78 said:


> Que falta de respeito chamar os outros de "bolsominion ", só faltou dizer "gado"... avalia bem quem faz militância, antes de escrever asneiras...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @RyanWolf 
Tipo: Suspensão (14 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / Termos chulos



RyanWolf said:


> Na enquete do thread cerca de 65% petistas e apoiadores de bandidos (redundância) votaram que as chances as chances de votar no moro sao baixas ou nulas
> E ainda dizem que o forum é de direita 🤣





RyanWolf said:


> Ate por que chupar as bolas do governo no forum tambem tem algum efeito~
> Cada um reclama ou apoia o que quiser se está incomodado se feche na sua bolha e seja feliz.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @annaxxx 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam / Conteúdo erótico/Adulto


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Antonio_F 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread(s):* Notícias da RM de Sorocaba XV 

*Motivo:* Insistência no desvirtuamento do thread apesar dos avisos da moderação.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @LucasFNandes 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @YagoHoffman @ยาโกะYago @2698leo @RiHenrique @Rhenrique @GeanL @Laima @ThallesRoberto )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @FreddyMendes 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / Termos chulos 



FreddyMendes said:


> É rapaz... eu tive que ir ali tomar uma água com açucar e respirar fundo, tamanha a bobagem colocada aqui.
> ...
> Como libertário convicto, eu só posso dizer a vocês que o *Estado nada mais é do que "só a cabecinha".*
> 
> E eu não preciso lembrá-los de que *rola não tem ombro.*


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @PlantadorDeATR 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Lancevak )


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Super Moderação

Usuário(s) : @joaonascimento
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Umamorsalvador , @Rogeriohaflso , @jhba )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Levita_ndo 
Tipo: Suspensão (45 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / City x City



Levita_ndo said:


> Você inverteu a causa e a consequência, querido.
> Na época que Salvador tinha o maior movimento aeroportuário do Nordeste, ninguém nem ligava pra isso.
> Mas aí quando outra cidade tomou a frente, eles se apegaram a esse número como se fosse a coisa mais importante do mundo (inclusive foristas que nunca entraram num avião). E por isso mesmo, eles se concentraram na seção de aeroportos e não aparecem aqui.
> A mesma coisa está acontecendo hoje, com o PIB. Depois que uma cidade tomou uma curta vantagem (volta e meia desfeita), os foristas dela passaram a falar disso aos quatro ventos. Turismo idem.
> Mas tá tudo bem. Quando pessoas alcançam algo com que não estão acostumadas, elas se empolgam mesmo.
> 
> E não! Não nos tornamos aquilo que criticávamos. Seguimos sem ser ufanistas.
> Não achamos que a Bahia ou Salvador são o centro do universo.
> Não puxamos pra nós títulos inexistentes.
> Não ficamos cantando vitória antes de ver as coisas acontecerem.
> Nunca dissemos, por exemplo, que nossa economia será grande como a de Munique, nem que o francês é a segunda língua mais ouvida na praia kkkkk
> Justamente por isso é que somos os maiores frequentadores do thread de DADOS.





Levita_ndo said:


> ^^ Pois é, tem gente que diz que é o segundo polo médico do Brasil kkkk
> 
> Olha, até tempos atrás, eu concordaria com você sobre a saúde ser cara, mas eu faço tratamento dermatológico há anos com médicos diferentes e o preço da consulta simplesmente não mudou de 2013 pra cá.
> Se os médicos aumentarem, perdem os clientes.
> Não sei como andam cirurgias e procedimentos que usam muita tecnologia, mas consultas não estão caras, não.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @slvsilv 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagem / City x city


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Gabriel C.S. 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @banzo )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @_OSpectador_ 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @PetrusCity )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Comuna 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Intolerância



Comuna said:


> só não gosta da coronavac quem é maricona


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Castrosss 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @euestareila @slvsilv2 @slvsilv* )*


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @joaopasquin 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @HenryApraksin @Victor_Alencar20 @joaorio @Lavos )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @paulistafau 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo: *Reincidência/ Provocações a outros foristas/ City x City/ Intolerância
#2,215 #2,178 #2,015  #1,942



paulistafau said:


> Reizinho do gado!
> Segundo a esquerda raiz, vocês nem são gente!
> 
> Climinha Alemanha de 30... só faltam os russos!





paulistafau said:


> O Brasil está dominado pelo fascismo... grupos neonazista, gente que defende tortura a vida inteira falando de democracia...
> 
> Pelo pouco tempo que passo por aqui.. a página é pró-Bolsonaro declaradamente e aceita pensamentos que nega a democracia, a ciência, os direitos humanos, civis... essa gente tinha que tá presa. Bolsonaristas são barulhentos e criminosos!
> 
> Não considero nem gente!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @FreddyMendes 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo: *Reincidência/ Provocações e ofensas a outros foristas/ Termos chulos / Conteúdo Adulto/Sexual
#2,394 #2,183 #1,966 #1,925


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @rojão 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



rojão said:


> "Lazer de desocupado rico" (ideal clube)
> 
> Que comentário leviano.
> 
> É muito frustrante ser uma pessoa assim. A inveja grita.
> 
> Quanta amargura.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Caio Lisboa 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



Caio Lisboa said:


> Não, você coloca em dúvida todas as vacinas e quer pagar de espertão colocando na boca dos outros que é defender a coronavac. Tática de pombo enxadrista essa digna de antivax.





Caio Lisboa said:


> Tu leu o relatório ou tá fazendo tática de pombo no SSC? Apenas os votos impressos poderiam ser apurados, transformando a urna numa impressora gigante sujeita a falhas diversas. O que o relator fez foi baixo e prejudicou inclusive quem defendia o voto impresso.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Victor Alex
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Victor Soares @alexandervictor )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Soldat 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* palavras de baixo calão e conteúdo de conotação sexual/adulta 



Soldat said:


> Só uma pergunta, por que esquerdistas adoram gozar com pau alheio? Se eles queriam esse aparato militar, por que não investiram enquanto estavam no poder?


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Comuna 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



Comuna said:


> Eu não falei o nome de ninguém, mas se você se doeu, infelizmente não posso fazer nada.





Comuna said:


> presente professor, todo mundo que fala algo que não siga a cartilha do zapzap é troll né?! Vocês são uma piada, espero que a cloroquina esteja em dia!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Nortista 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Intolerância



Nortista said:


> Ok.
> 
> Eu não sei o que é alfajores. ( sei q o Google explica oq é.) Mas não pesquisei.
> 
> É muita doença coloca o nome Havana num empreendimento.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Rondon TietêSP 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Intolerância 



Rondon TietêSP said:


> E um monte de macaco aplaudindo isso.
> 
> 
> Cuidem de suas famílias, não há qualquer esperança.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Rio atrato 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Palavras de baixo calão 



Rio atrato said:


> Já vi umas 10 notícias sobre esse assunto, em nenhuma delas conseguem citar o artigo ou a lei que fundamentou a prisão do Jefferson.
> 
> E a prisão foi pedida por uma delegada tucana da PF, a PGR não foi ouvida, nem o MPF.
> 
> E o Roberto Jefferson não tem foro no Supremo, só seguram o cara lá pra tirar dele o duplo grau de jurisdição ou a possibilidade de recorrer.
> 
> O cabeça de r0la simplesmente ignorou o sistema acusatório, e os direitos penais mais básicos. Cairia bem em um processo penal de 1780.


*Usuário(s) : @luno26 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo: *Palavras de baixo calão */ *Ameaça



luno26 said:


> Palavras de baixo calão. Falou ROLA no post. Se permitir, vou falar BUCETA no próximo e não poderei ser punido.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Wiliam Pereira Soares 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenção comercial


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Papuf
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Rondon TietêSP )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @MarceloAps 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenção comercial/política


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Super Moderação

Usuário: @Neuledra
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( *@gabriel antonio , @apucs city *)


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @[email protected] 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @1000~~i @B50 @Bt57 @Rafael"709nascimento @Zeitba @Guilhermecity65 @plt rodrigues @Elto jhon @José Lui4zcos3tA )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @zandergusmao
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



zandergusmao said:


> ...
> Você como já é de se esperar, faz muito bem o papel de papagaio de pirata...
> ...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @brender 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Threads: Oriente Médio | Notícias & Discussões 

Motivo:* Floods, mesmo após aviso da moderação.



brender said:


> *A consequência dos EUA / USA copiarem o sistema presidencialista junto com o poder da nação concentrado em uma única pessoa, resultou nessa queda rápida do governo Afegão*
> 
> Ghani era uma figura profundamente polarizadora e abrasiva, que não queria comprometer ou conceder o poder. Ele alienou os principais agentes do poder e inflamou as tensões étnicas. Será lembrado por supervisionar a destruição da democracia no # Afeganistão
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/FrudBezhan
> 
> 
> 
> Um homem que declarou que nunca iria fugir fez exatamente isso: fugiu com seus assessores mais próximos para uma cidade não revelada na Ásia Central (assim nos dizem). Um ato covarde e desprezível que irá cimentar para sempre seu legado
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/saadmohseni
> 
> 
> 
> Parte do acordo era que o presidente Ghani participaria da cerimônia de transição de poder dentro do palácio. Em vez disso, Ashraf Ghani e seus principais assessores deixaram o país. Os funcionários do palácio foram mandados embora. O palácio estava vazio. ” Dois afegãos envolvidos em negociações diretas me disseram.
> 
> “Segundo o acordo, Hamid Karzai e o presidente Abdullah deveriam ir ao Catar e conversar com o Talibã. Mas depois que o presidente deixou o país, a viagem a Doha foi cancelada. Isso foi sabotagem da transição. ” Dois afegãos diretamente envolvidos nas negociações me disseram.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/bsarwary
> 
> 
> 
> Aparentemente, o presidente Ashraf Ghani deixou o país. Foi um duro golpe para os nacionalistas afegãos e pashtuns ou "babaístas", que alegaram que ele preferia se tornar um mártir do que renunciar.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/WasHasNaz
> 
> 
> 
> Abdullah Abdullah confirmou em um vídeo ao vivo no Facebook que o presidente Ghani deixou o país.
> 
> “Ele deixou o Afeganistão em um momento difícil, Deus o responsabilize”, disse Abdullah.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/FrudBezhan
> 
> 
> 
> O presidente afegão Ashraf Ghani para mim em 17 de maio:
> 
> P: Há alguma outra circunstância em que você deixaria o cargo antes do tempo?
> 
> AG: Não.
> 
> P: Nenhum?
> 
> AG: Se houver guerra - não. Se houver guerra, sou o comandante-chefe. Não vou abandonar meu povo ... Estou disposto a morrer por meu país.
> 
> ais daquela conversa, há apenas 3 meses:
> 
> Amna Nawaz: E você está satisfeito com o nível de compromisso que obteve dos Estados Unidos?
> 
> Ashraf Ghani: Eu sou.
> 
> Amna Nawaz: Você acredita que existe uma parceria duradoura aí?
> 
> Ashraf Ghani: Eu confio neles, sim
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/IAmAmnaNawaz
> 
> 
> 
> Conta oficial no Twitter do General Bismillah Mohammadi, Ministro da Defesa da República Islâmica do Afeganistão
> 
> Eles amarraram nossas mãos nas costas e venderam a pátria, maldito homem rico e sua gangue
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Muham_madi1
> 
> 
> 
> Wazir Akbar Khan hill, conheceu um soldado que não queria usar seu nome. Ele olha para a cidade abaixo e diz “isso é como uma morte rápida”, referindo-se à queda de Cabul. Ele disse que passaria por um momento difícil para ele quando ele remover seu uniforme permanentemente após 10 anos de serviço para sempre
> 
> Os soldados ficaram para trás guardando seu posto na colina Wazir Akbar Khan pela última noite. Eles caem e arrastam os pés. O plano era partir ao amanhecer para retornar às suas aldeias à vida normal, mas eles estão determinados a lutar se o Taleban voltar para suas casas.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426962973789200393
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/investigations/afghanistan-papers/afghanistan-war-nation-building/
> 
> 
> 
> *O governo Bush persuadiu os afegãos a adotar uma solução made in America - uma democracia constitucional sob um presidente eleito pelo voto popular.
> 
> Em muitos aspectos, o novo governo parecia uma versão do Terceiro Mundo de Washington. O poder estava concentrado na capital, Cabul. Uma burocracia federal brotou em todas as direções, cultivada por dólares e legiões de conselheiros ocidentais.*
> 
> Sob a tutela americana, as autoridades afegãs foram expostas a conceitos e ferramentas inovadores: apresentações em PowerPoint, declarações de missão, reuniões de partes interessadas e até mesmo calendários de compromissos.
> 
> Mas houve diferenças fatais.
> 
> *De acordo com a nova constituição, o presidente afegão exerceu autoridade muito maior do que os outros dois ramos do governo - o parlamento e o judiciário - e também pôde nomear todos os governadores provinciais. Em suma, o poder estava centralizado nas mãos de um homem.
> 
> O sistema rígido projetado pelos EUA entrava em conflito com a tradição afegã, caracterizada por uma mistura de poder descentralizado e costumes tribais. Mas com o Afeganistão derrotado e quebrado, os americanos deram as cartas.
> 
> “Em retrospectiva, a pior decisão foi centralizar o poder,” Um funcionário não identificado da União Europeia disse em uma entrevista de Lições Aprendidas.*
> 
> Um oficial alemão repetiu o ponto: “Após a queda do Taleban, pensava-se que precisávamos de um presidente imediatamente, mas estava errado”.
> 
> *Um funcionário não identificado da USAID disse que estava surpreso com o fato de o Departamento de Estado pensar que uma presidência no estilo americano funcionaria. “Você pensaria que eles nunca trabalharam no exterior”,ele disse. “Por que criamos um governo centralizado em um lugar que nunca existiu?”*
> 
> Um grande motivo é que os líderes dos EUA tinham em mente um governante afegão em potencial.





brender said:


> Sobre a política econômica que os USA / EUA aplicaram no Afeganistão
> 
> Matéria completa no link:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/investigations/afghanistan-papers/afghanistan-war-nation-building/
> 
> 
> 
> *Falando francamente, partindo do pressuposto de que a maioria de seus comentários não seria tornada pública, os entrevistados disseram que Washington tolamente tentou reinventar o Afeganistão à sua própria imagem, impondo uma democracia centralizada e uma economia de mercado livre em uma sociedade tribal antiga que era inadequada para ou.
> 
> Então, eles disseram, o Congresso e a Casa Branca pioraram as coisas ao inundar o país destituído com muito mais dinheiro do que ele poderia absorver. *A enchente atingiu o pico durante o primeiro mandato de Obama como presidente, enquanto ele aumentava o número de soldados dos EUA na zona de guerra para 100.000.
> 
> O SIGAR publicou dois relatórios de Lições Aprendidas com foco na construção da nação, mas eles estavam impregnados de jargão e omitiram os comentários mais críticos das entrevistas.
> 
> *“O fornecimento de apoio financeiro direto do governo dos EUA às vezes criou empresas dependentes e desincentivos para os afegãos tomarem empréstimos de instituições financeiras baseadas no mercado”, concluiu um relatório de abril de 2018 sobre o desenvolvimento do setor privado afegão. *“Além disso, a coordenação insuficiente dentro e entre as agências civis e militares do governo dos EUA muitas vezes afetou negativamente os resultados dos programas.”
> 
> *Por fim, no entanto, disseram autoridades entrevistadas para o projeto Lições Aprendidas que a administração Bush reconheceu que tinha o dever de ajudar o Afeganistão a construir uma nova economia a partir do zero. Embora o Afeganistão tivesse pouca experiência com mercados livres, os Estados Unidos pressionaram os afegãos a adotarem o capitalismo ao estilo americano.*
> 
> Mesmo assim, várias autoridades americanas disseram a entrevistadores do governo que rapidamente se tornou evidente que as pessoas que formariam a classe dominante afegã estavam decididas demais a mudar.
> 
> “Essas pessoas foram para a escola comunista,” disse Finn, o ex-embaixador. Um medo comum no Afeganistão, lembrou ele, era "se você permitir o capitalismo, essas empresas privadas viriam e teriam lucro".
> 
> Richard Kraemer, ex-oficial sênior do programa para o Afeganistão no National Endowment for Democracy, disse a entrevistadores do governo que os burocratas afegãos “eram a favor de uma abordagem socialista ou comunista porque é assim que se lembraram das coisas da última vez em que o sistema funcionou”. O Afeganistão foi governado por comunistas de 1978 a 1992.
> 
> *Mas Kraemer disse que as autoridades americanas têm uma mentalidade igualmente estreita. “Todos nós tínhamos boas intenções,”ele acrescentou, “. . . mas tínhamos muita arrogância. A adesão dogmática aos princípios do mercado livre levou à nossa incapacidade de adotar uma abordagem diferenciada e equilibrada do que o Afeganistão precisava ”.
> 
> Quando se trata de economia, outros disseram que os Estados Unidos muitas vezes trataram o Afeganistão como um estudo de caso teórico e deveriam ter aplicado mais bom senso.
> 
> Os doadores insistiram que uma grande parte da ajuda fosse gasta em educação, embora o Afeganistão - uma nação de agricultores de subsistência - tivesse poucos empregos para graduados.*
> 
> “Estávamos construindo escolas próximas a escolas vazias, e isso simplesmente não fazia sentido”,um oficial das Forças Especiais disse a entrevistadores do governo.* Ele disse que os afegãos locais deixaram claro “eles realmente não queriam escolas. Eles disseram que queria seus filhos pastoreando cabras. ”
> 
> Autoridades americanas e europeias também insistiram que o Afeganistão abraçasse o livre comércio, embora não tivesse quase nada de valor para exportar.
> 
> “O que poderíamos vender?” disse um oficial afegão em uma entrevista de Lições Aprendidas em março de 2017. “Algumas uvas aqui ou algo parecido”.
> 
> Políticas econômicas que podem ter ajudado o Afeganistão a emergir lentamente da penúria, como controle de preços e subsídios do governo, não foram consideradas pelas autoridades americanas que as consideraram incompatíveis com o capitalismo, disse Barnett Rubin, ex-assessor das Nações Unidas e do Departamento de Estado.
> 
> Nos países em desenvolvimento, "a ideia de que existem mercados funcionando perfeitamente sem subsídios é pura ficção, fantasia" *Rubin, um professor da Universidade de Nova York e importante acadêmico sobre o Afeganistão, disse a entrevistadores do governo. “Todos os países com desenvolvimento tardio aconteceram pelo governo escolher vencedores.”





brender said:


> *O massacre do Taleban continua*
> 
> Atual situação no Afeganistão, de acordo com os relatos nas últimas horas:
> 
> Shir Agha, um residente de Darabad de Farah, foi levado de sua casa e executado publicamente na frente de uma multidão de crianças ao lado de outras duas pessoas ontem, apesar de ter o cartão de anistia do Talibã.
> 
> *Combatentes do Taleban mataram este soldado de comando afegão (Shir Aqa) na vila de Darabad, na província de Farah, horas atrás, enquanto o grupo emitia um cartão de rendição para ele e prometia que ninguém faria nada com você*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427266718804717571
> Vários pilotos e SOFs foram chamados de números desconhecidos (a maioria oficiais e VIPs usaram número desconhecido no AFG) para que fossem resgatados, eles chegaram ao aeroporto e ninguém sabe sobre seu paradeiro! Estou tão frustrado e exausto!
> 
> Recebo muitas mensagens para dar entrevistas. Não estou em condições de dar entrevistas. Estou ajudando meus amigos a resgatar suas famílias. Terroristas tomaram minha casa, ganhei de 18 anos de economias. Eles estão indo de porta em porta para matar SOFs e pilotos. Minha mãe e 5 irmãos (4 irmã) estão presos!
> 
> Mais de 30 mil famílias foram deslocadas apenas em Kandahar. Minha mãe e meus irmãos estão presos dentro de uma cidade recentemente capturada por terroristas do Taleban. Eu gostaria que o mundo pudesse sentir nossas misérias e dores. O mundo fecha os olhos sobre nós. Vidas afegãs não importam mais!
> 
> 13.000 até agora. Tenho 25 pilotos e engenheiros de vôo para ajudar (1.000 cada). Por favor ajude.
> 
> *Meus amigos em Cabul se levantando para montar uma resistência. NÃO vamos nos render. É melhor ser morto agora do que seis meses depois. Seis meses depois, sabemos, esses selvagens virão de porta em porta e estuprarão nossas mulheres e matarão quem quer que tenha lutado contra eles nos últimos 20 anos. Lutaremos!*
> 
> Sob esta carta, o Talibã estava comentando que eles viriam a Cabul para me matar e aos meus homens, eu disse: “BEM-VINDO, vamos lutar”. Estou em choque e, infelizmente, não posso mais dizer isso. O ocidente nos deixou com a traição e a Ummeh islâmica acolheu os terroristas com silêncio.
> 
> *Os terroristas do Taleban entraram na casa de dois pilotos, estupraram suas mulheres e as mataram em Cabul. Cabul não é segura para pilotos, SOFs, oficiais da ANA, policiais, sociedade civil e ativistas de direitos humanos. Antes de intensificar sua campanha de assassinatos, o mundo DEVE AGIR!*
> 
> Tenho informações de 44 pilotos e engenheiros de vôo junto com suas famílias. Eles estão todos escondidos. Qualquer pessoa que quiser ajudá-los a sair, por favor, me mande um DM. Vou verificar você primeiro e enviar suas informações por e-mail. Este é o momento para os veteranos dos EUA que trabalharam com esses pilotos se apresentarem e apoiarem.
> 
> *Você quer seus nomes, rua onde foram mortos? Testemunhas? Eu tenho tudo. DM me para fotos. Não simpatize com os terroristas do Taleban!
> 
> Coronel Rahman Rahmani*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/rahmanrahmanee
> 
> 
> 
> O Talibã bateu em sua porta três vezes. Na quarta vez, eles a mataram
> 
> Najia estava em casa com seus três filhos e filha em uma pequena vila no norte do Afeganistão quando combatentes do Taleban bateram em sua porta.
> 
> *A filha de Najia, Manizha, de 25 anos, sabia que eles viriam - sua mãe disse que eles haviam feito a mesma coisa nos três dias anteriores, exigindo que ela preparasse comida para até 15 lutadores.
> 
> "Minha mãe disse a eles: 'Eu sou pobre, como posso cozinhar para vocês?'", Disse Manizha. "(O Talibã) começou a espancá-la. Minha mãe desmaiou e eles a atingiram com suas armas - AK47."*
> 
> Manizha disse que gritou para os lutadores pararem. Eles pararam por um momento antes de jogar uma granada na sala ao lado e fugir enquanto as chamas se espalhavam, disse ela. A mãe de quatro filhos morreu devido ao espancamento.
> 
> O ataque mortal de 12 de julho à casa de Najia na província de Faryab foi uma prévia assustadora da ameaça que as mulheres enfrentam agora no Afeganistão após a tomada da capital Cabul pelo Talibã.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Taliban knocked on her door 3 times. The fourth time, they killed her | CNN
> 
> 
> It took days for the Taliban to seize Afghanistan and potentially erase 20 years of gains for Afghan women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O major-general Taylor do Estado-Maior *Conjunto acaba de dizer que várias centenas de soldados afegãos continuam a ajudar os EUA em seu esforço de evacuação. Ele está falando sobre as unidades NDS 01 e 03 - a unidade cuja fuga de Kandahar eu escrevi aqui ontem - e 02s e Comandos ANA que se juntaram a eles.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/wesleysmorgan
> 
> 
> 
> Ganha um doce quem acertar qual foi a primeira medida decretada pelo regime do Taliban ao retomar o poder. *Acertou quem disse "tomar as armas da população civil". Segundo a Reuters, já começaram nesta segunda. Tudo em nome da segurança pública.* Ah esses "ultraconservadores"...
> 
> Não duvido nada que a próxima medida seja instituir a urna eletrônica... Brincadeirinha!
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/realpfigueiredo
> 
> 
> 
> *15 mulheres foram mortas pelo Talibã em Mazar-e Sharif. Eles eram ativistas dos direitos das mulheres.*
> 
> Moniro Ravanipour - professora ativista de direitos humanos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/moniruravanipou
> 
> 
> 
> *Sama, de 22 anos, me disse que conhece um homem que matou sua esposa e filha para que não fossem levadas embora e se casassem com guerreiros #Taliban . “Quando [o Talibã] chegar a # Cabul , meus amigos e eu já decidimos que cometeremos suicídio.”*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/sarittle
> 
> 
> 
> *O Talibã insiste que garantirá os direitos das mulheres “dentro dos limites da sharia”. Shariah não é uma “lei” com linhas e limites. É uma forma de se envolver com o mundo em um contexto específico. Ele não define esse contexto. Para ele é absoluto, por definição uma visão extremista.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AdnanRafiqKhan
> 
> 
> 
> *As autoridades classificaram a situação como pior do que #Saigon ou #Benghazi e acrescentaram que não podem deixar essas pessoas para trás, referindo-se ao processo de evacuação de 88.000 afegãos *#SIV que, entre eles, trabalharam como intérpretes para estrangeiros no país.
> 
> Eles também acrescentaram que a situação vai piorar e "Agora temos os maiores alvos nas nossas costas"
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CR_Partou
> 
> 
> 
> *O tamanho da cagada de Biden no Afeganistão é muito maior do que se imaginava: estimativas falam de entre 10 e 40 MIL americanos ainda no Afeganistão. A Casa Branca disse que conseguiu evacuar míseros 700 hoje. E o presidente de férias. *
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/realpfigueiredo
> 
> 
> 
> Eles mataram minha mãe e meu pai. Meu irmão e minhas irmãs não os perdoam. Eles precisam de nossa anistia que não precisamos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/_Shabab1
> 
> 
> 
> O Taleban está mostrando moderação em #Kabul , que o mundo está observando de perto. *Mas a história é muito diferente em outras cidades / províncias, onde houve execuções sumárias / assassinatos por vingança de oficiais do governo, soldados capturados e civis afiliados ao governo.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/FrudBezhan/
> 
> 
> 
> “Estou sentado aqui esperando que eles venham. Não há ninguém para ajudar a mim ou minha família; eles virão atrás de pessoas como eu e me matarão. ” Palavras arrepiantes e comoventes da corajosa #ZarifaGhafari, a primeira prefeita do Afeganistão. Tudo parece trivial perto dos gritos das mulheres afegãs
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Elif_Safak
> 
> 
> 
> *O '# talibã está indo de porta em porta e fazendo listas de pessoas que trabalharam com os aliados no # Afeganistão e dizendo que eles estarão de volta para buscá- los' O # talibã está jogando e o preço do açougueiro ainda está por vir*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/bennyjohnson/
> 
> 
> 
> *Taleban em busca de lares para membros das forças afegãs reafirma desde cedo que eles são não reformados. No fundo, eles são todos vingativos e fanáticos*, com a única diferença agora é a enorme desconexão entre o que seus líderes diplomáticos dizem e o que eles fazem.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/iconcoclastary
> 
> 
> 
> “Eles já baniram a bandeira nacional, o hino nacional e outros símbolos nacionais / estaduais.”
> @a_siab
> *Acrescente a isso, são os nacionalistas afegãos que estão sendo mortos em buscas de casa em casa.* Afegãos alegam que estão sendo encomendados pelo ISI.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/GulBukhari
> 
> 
> 
> *75 pessoas, principalmente nacionalistas Afg, foram assassinadas em Cabul nas últimas 15 horas.* Agentes ISI com listas, batem de porta em porta em busca do “Procurado por Pak”
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MajeedQarar
> 
> 
> 
> *O Taleban começou a busca porta a porta à procura de funcionários do governo, ex-membros da polícia e das forças de segurança e aqueles que trabalharam para ONGs de países estrangeiros ou infraestruturas no Afeganistão. Pelo menos 3 casas de jornalistas foram revistadas na última hora. *Cabul agora está se tornando mortal ..
> 
> Esta é uma virada de jogo para todos nós. Muitos começaram a contar suas horas finais de vida em Cabul. Ninguém sabe o que acontece a seguir. Ore por nós.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CombatJourno
> 
> 
> 
> *O Talibã está mentindo sobre a falta de vingança. Eles foram à casa do pai do meu amigo em Cabul. Ele estava na “lista” porque estava no governo.* Ela e o pai estão fugindo neste momento.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/GulBukhari
> 
> 
> 
> *Enquanto estamos no ar, estou recebendo fotos / vídeos de centenas de intérpretes afegãos e suas famílias que trabalharam para o CDA nas ruas de Cabul. *Eles estão expostos. Grupos que trabalham para retirá-los dizem que os terps foram instruídos a ir para Cabul e agora a embaixada fechou
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MercedesGlobal/
> 
> 
> 
> O Taleban está fazendo buscas em alguns bairros em busca de veículos blindados, militares e policiais e caminhões.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CombatJourno/
> 
> 
> 
> O Talibã ameaçou minha irmã, uma legisladora em Cabul. Eles enviaram uma carta de advertência de que ela seria punida em breve. Eu preciso tirá-los. Por favor, coloque-me em contato com alguém que você conhece que está fazendo as evacuações para qualquer país.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/QaisMunhazim
> 
> 
> 
> *Um funcionário do governo disse à WaPo que há cerca de 10 mil cidadãos americanos no Afeganistão,* a maioria em Cabul ou próximo a ele. Muitos estão "se escondendo e esperando que alguém os salve antes que as gangues do Taleban os encontrem"
> 
> Um veterano de Michigan pressionou durante anos para tirar seu intérprete afegão do Afeganistão. Ele finalmente foi evacuado, mas pelo governo canadense, depois que seu pedido de visto especial de imigrante dos EUA foi deixado no limbo:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/nannburke
> 
> 
> 
> Um grupo dos chamados talibãs no portão da minha casa exigindo as chaves dos meus carros particulares Pensei que essas pessoas tivessem garantido a todos que não entrarão em casas e propriedades particulares
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/GhaniHashmat
> 
> 
> 
> “*Um intérprete afegão que conheci bem ao longo dos anos foi enforcado nas ruas ontem à noite. Eles derreteram sua ID DoD em seu peito. Corte seus braços. E matou sua família.* Sua filha de 10 anos foi poupada e entregue à liderança ”. (De uma nota para o meu amigo)
> 
> Deixando de lado os erros patéticos do DoD - os burocratas não puderam aprovar os vistos dos nossos aliados a tempo e nenhum líder em nosso governo era competente para descobrir isso. Tanto para consertar. Mas se isso não exige uma reforma do serviço público e responsabilidade e uma revisão do Govt, não sei o que exige.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JTLonsdale
> 
> 
> 
> Na última hora, várias amigas afegãs em Cabul me disseram que o Taleban está em seus bairros, indo de casa em casa, procurando mulheres no governo e na mídia, fazendo listas. *Uma me enviou uma foto de sua sala de estar mostrando talibãs armados do lado de fora. *"Eu te amo", escreveu ela.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Amie_FR
> 
> 
> 
> Um funcionário do governo me disse que o Taleban foi até a porta de sua colega, perguntando por ela esta manhã. Eu vi reportagens semelhantes sobre jornalistas nas redes sociais.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ZahraYusufi
> 
> 
> 
> O Departamento de Estado e o DOD têm duas opções: negociar passagem segura para cidadãos americanos com o Taleban, se possível, ou enviar militares à cidade para trazer os americanos de volta ao aeroporto antes que as gangues do Taleban os encontrem.
> 
> *Milhares de cidadãos americanos estão presos em Cabul, sem capacidade de chegar ao aeroporto. Enquanto os soldados do Taleban vão de porta em porta em busca de ocidentais, esses cidadãos americanos agora procuram Washington em busca de ajuda.*
> 
> O jogo da culpa pode esperar. Milhares de americanos podem se tornar reféns ou coisa pior. Cada hora que passa sem ação os coloca em maior perigo. Resgatá-los é o mais importante agora.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/joshrogin
> 
> 
> 
> Meu pesadelo Talibã se tornou realidade. Eu saí, mas minha irmã não pôde
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/NawaNasrin
> 
> 
> 
> O Talibã em Mazar -e- Sharif destruiu símbolos religiosos e cartazes usados pelos xiitas durante o mês de Moharram. Eles também anunciaram que as mulheres não devem se aventurar sozinhas e devem usar véus.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AGizabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Dharmaatica
> 
> 
> 
> Esta não é mesmo a história completa ... então você tem pessoas agarradas à aeronave enquanto ela decola, apenas para cair dos céus !! 5 corpos encontrados mortos! Esta é a cena mais horrível que vi em muito tempo!
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AfridaRahmanAli
> 
> 
> 
> A maioria dos canais de televisão moderou sua transmissão. A maioria dos canais retirou suas âncoras femininas da tela. Nenhuma música foi reproduzida na maioria dos canais desde esta manhã. A mídia está indo em direção à talibanização.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CombatJourno
> 
> 
> 
> de alguém em Cabul “O Talibã fala bem durante o dia e desaparece as pessoas à noite”.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/87films
> 
> 
> 
> *Eu ouvi de várias pessoas que o Talibã está usando a mídia social (incluindo) para identificar pessoas que trabalharam com os EUA em qualquer capacidade, presumivelmente como alvos de represália. F*YI aqui
> guia sobre exclusão de histórico digital.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/josephazam
> 
> 
> 
> *Ouvir de várias fontes que o Taleban tem ido de porta em porta em lugares procurando pessoas com laços ocidentais.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/margheritamvs
> 
> 
> 
> *Mulheres juízas temem ataques por causa de seu gênero e represálias dos criminosos que condenaram, mas agora são libertadas pelo Taleban. 270 mulheres serviram como juízes no Afeganistão.* A comunidade internacional deve garantir que eles recebam proteção
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Asma_Jahangir
> 
> 
> 
> *De um amigo em Cabul: Alguns amigos ativistas foram gravemente feridos e espancados por membros do Taleban. Isso aconteceu no aeroporto enquanto esperavam os voos. Alguns deles foram revistados e todos os documentos, passaportes, diplomas foram tirados deles.
> 
> Há vários relatos vindos diretamente de Herat de que o Talibã está levando homens xiitas afegãos à noite para “acampamentos” e eles não voltam.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/kabuli07
> 
> 
> 
> *Minha família em Panjshir diz que há milhares de afegãos fugindo do domínio do Taleban de suas províncias para Panjshir. *Panjshir é considerado um porto seguro, mas precisamos de ajuda humanitária !!! As pessoas estão no frio, precisam de comida, medicamentos, etc.
> 
> Visto que Panjshir está trancado e cercado pelo Talibã e não faz fronteira com nenhum país
> 
> *As famílias Hazara caminharam todo o caminho de Daikundi / Bamiyan a pé até Panjshir para proteção e segurança contra o Talibã. A família diz que eles estavam chorando*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mebtikar
> 
> 
> 
> Em #Kabul , aqueles que trabalharam para o governo estão queimando todos os documentos vinculados à administração anterior. Afegãos que trabalharam para governos / ONGs estrangeiros também destruíram qualquer evidência de empregos anteriores. Isso está acontecendo enquanto os combatentes do Taleban vão revistando casas de porta em porta, espalhando medo.
> 
> *O Talibã também confiscou e revistou telefones celulares. Em busca de qualquer evidência que ligue as pessoas a governos anteriores ou países / organizações estrangeiras.
> 
> O Talibã instalou postos de controle na entrada do aeroporto de #Kabul , dizem os residentes. Isso está impedindo que milhares de afegãos com documentos de viagem partam. *Como
> @WSJ
> relatórios, alguns voos de evacuação deixando quase vazio. Janela de oportunidade se fechando para os afegãos escaparem.
> 
> Um repórter, cuja identidade não pôde ser revelada por razões de segurança, disse que houve relatos de militantes do Taleban indo "de casa em casa" e atirando em pessoas nas ruas
> 
> *Talibã dizendo todas as coisas certas (anistia, liberdade das mulheres, mídia livre) Eles estão dizendo ao mundo o que querem ouvir. Fora de #Kabul , a situação é totalmente diferente. O Talibã impôs novamente suas leis repressivas, oprimindo as mulheres e banindo a mídia independente.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/FrudBezhan
> 
> 
> 
> Funcionários suecos deixaram a embaixada enquanto seus colegas afegãos trabalhavam. Então, eles se recusaram a atender ligações da equipe afegã e até bloquearam suas contas de e-mail oficiais. Deixou o país.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChrChristensen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/gad_media/
> 
> 
> 
> Enquanto isso, o embaixador britânico está no aeroporto de Cabul fazendo algo útil: carimbar vistos para afegãos que apoiaram nações aliadas nos últimos 20 anos, por diplomata do Reino Unido
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/PoliticoRyan
> 
> 
> 
> Kandahar, Zabul, Ghazni, Helmand - você escolhe. Afegãos estão sendo executados, decapitados, desapareceram para acabar mortos. As províncias estão em chamas por causa dos assassinatos de retribuição do Taleban.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Peymasad
> 
> 
> 
> *Há um problema aqui. Por que as estações de TV provinciais estão fechadas.* Por que apenas em Cabul? Se o Taleban é genuinamente indiferente ou, ao contrário, permite que a mídia seja "livre", por que as permissões não são concedidas em outros lugares para começar a trabalhar novamente?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/safitaye1
> 
> 
> 
> *Mais de cem jornalistas empregados pelas próprias estações de rádio do governo americano permanecem no Afeganistão enquanto o Talibã toma o poder ... "“ Os jornalistas estão sendo deixados para trás. "*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/joshrogin
> 
> 
> 
> Isto é incrível. "O Sr. Khalilzad espera convencer os líderes do Taleban de que a embaixada [dos EUA] deve permanecer aberta e segura, se o grupo espera receber ajuda financeira americana e outra assistência como parte de um futuro governo afegão."
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/shashj
> 
> 
> 
> *"O Taleban está agindo como um esquadrão de demolição na preparação do terreno para o colapso do estado no Afeganistão. Eles já proibiram a bandeira nacional, o hino nacional e outros símbolos nacionais / estaduais. A desconstrução da identidade nacional afegã / pashtun parece ser seu principal impulso."*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/oolabmys/
> 
> 
> 
> *N está escondido em Cabul com sua esposa, filha e 2 outras famílias. Estou protegendo sua identidade para sua segurança. Ele passou anos trabalhando em educação, incluindo projetos com o governo dos EUA e instituições dos EUA. Sua organização foi alvo do Taleban recentemente. Aqui está o que ele me disse ...*
> 
> Quando o Taleban entrou em Cabul, "veio como uma tempestade. Aconteceu de repente. Nenhum funcionário nos deu tempo para nos prepararmos ou cuidarmos de nossa equipe ou alunos". Como todos viviam em alojamentos associados à organização educacional, "achamos que seria sensato evacuar e mudar-se"
> 
> "O Talibã anunciou um toque de recolher às 21h. Começamos a nos mudar para este outro local ontem à noite ... Houve alguns disparos de armas aqui e ali. Eles ocuparam a delegacia de polícia. Deixamos a maior parte do que tínhamos para trás. Saímos em silêncio . Também não queríamos que os vizinhos soubessem. "
> 
> "A cidade inteira está inundada com o Taleban ... Na noite passada, pudemos vê-los de nossas janelas. Esta é uma pequena comunidade, residencial. Eles estavam revistando carros na noite passada, por volta das 23 horas começaram a aparecer com armas - armas realmente pesadas."
> 
> N me enviou um vídeo dessa cena. Não estou compartilhando aqui, pois tem algumas vozes de quem está escondido dentro de sua localização e também recursos de identificação de carros que podem ser usados para triangular sua localização.
> 
> N diz que os Talibs "todos tinham smartphones". Ele diz que eles começaram a olhar para cada carro, tirando fotos de placas, identificando carros. Eles diziam que alguns pertenciam a oficiais do governo ou da polícia. Ele diz que quebraram janelas, reviraram os pertences e foram embora depois de algumas horas.
> 
> N diz que uma segunda equipe do Taleban então chegou e foi diretamente para aqueles carros. "Pude ver que eles sabiam como arrombar um carro com muita facilidade e podiam [causar um curto-circuito] muito rápido - abrir e ligar os carros era moleza. Mas eles não sabem realmente como dirigir."
> 
> Perguntei a N se eles tinham comida e água suficientes. 3 famílias + 7 pessoas mais estão todos agachados neste único local juntos. N diz que eles têm suprimentos por enquanto. Eles tentam ficar o mais quietos possível. Perguntei a N se eles podem se mover por Cabul. "Eu não sei. Os Talibs estão por toda parte"
> 
> *N diz que o Taleban circula constantemente. "Todos eles em carros grandes - carros de polícia, húmus, com metralhadoras muito pesadas. O dia todo - dirigindo. Eles realmente não dirigem bem na cidade. Tem havido muitos acidentes. Mas as pessoas em Cabul não estão acostumadas para tantas armas. "
> 
> N diz que eles montaram checkpoints. Eles estão verificando carros. Parando pessoas, revistando carros, olhando telefones, laptops, pegando armas. N diz que um colega tentou chegar ao aeroporto. Ele foi parado sob a mira de uma arma pelos Talibs que viram seu laptop. Eles passaram por isso antes de soltá-lo*
> 
> N diz que outro colega disse que ele foi parado pelo Taleban na rua. Eles pegaram seu telefone, checaram suas mensagens, perfil no Facebook, e-mails, contatos, fotos. Só depois de terem passado por tudo, eles o deixaram ir.
> 
> Perguntei a N como foram as últimas 24 horas para ele. 2 dias atrás, a vida era normal. Agora isso. Ele diz que ainda não está processando. "É como quando alguém leva um tiro e a ferida está quente, você não sente dor até recuperar a consciência"
> 
> "Não estamos em condições de pensar honestamente. Assisti aos vídeos de pessoas caindo do avião. Simplesmente não há palavras." Ele parou por um longo tempo antes de continuar. "É humilhante. É triste. É tudo."
> 
> N está entre os milhares de afegãos que retornaram ao Afeganistão após a invasão dos EUA porque queriam ajudar a reconstruir um país do qual fugiram quando crianças. A filha de N tem agora 8 anos. Ele diz que ela é muito inteligente. "Ela me perguntou por que estamos indo embora. Por que estamos aqui. Não tenho uma resposta."
> 
> “Eu disse a ela que estamos tentando ficar seguros juntos e que vamos resolver as coisas.” Ele me fala sobre um jogo que ela joga, criando personagens em seu ipad. Ela criou sua família inteira lá - vestindo-os, nomeando-os. Hoje, ele viu que a personagem dela estava segurando algo na foto.
> 
> Ele perguntou o que ela estava segurando no desenho. "É uma arma", respondeu ela. "Eu vou matar o Talibs." Esta é uma garota que não gosta de carros ou da cor cinza porque eles são 'brinquedos para meninos' e 'cores para meninos', diz N. Ela nunca sacou uma arma antes em sua vida.
> 
> "Quando eu olho para o rosto dela e vejo o que está acontecendo em sua mente. É muito estressante. É muito triste. Não sei o que dizer a ela." Eu pergunto a N onde eles estão conseguindo informações. Ele diz que há apenas replays nas notícias. Algumas transmissões online, ele não sabe de onde.
> 
> *N diz que eles estão contando com notícias internacionais para descobrir o que está acontecendo. CNN, BBC, Al Jazeera. Ele se preocupa com o que ouve a liderança do Taleban dizendo em Doha e em público, e com o que está vendo em Cabul.
> 
> "Suas promessas [do Taleban] são promissoras. O que eles estão dizendo em Doha faz muito sentido. Mas o que está acontecendo na cidade é bem diferente do que estamos ouvindo. É isso que me preocupa."*
> 
> “A situação não é normal. Alguém pendurado em um avião e caindo em telhados - não fariam isso se a situação fosse normal ... Aqui dizem que vencemos a guerra, está tudo resolvido, não há necessidade de um governo interino."
> 
> N fala muito sobre seus alunos. Sobre sua equipe. Sobre tudo o que eles construíram nos últimos 20 anos. Sobre o quão preocupado ele está, tudo será perdido. Ele prometeu manter contato. Vou atualizar aqui à medida que ele compartilhar mais. #
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/IAmAmnaNawaz
> 
> 
> 
> Muitas pessoas em #Kabul estão escondidas em suas casas. As ruas são assustadoramente silenciosas e há menos trânsito. Combatentes do Taleban parando e revistando carros. Os combatentes foram posicionados em toda a cidade - em pontos de verificação de segurança abandonados pelas forças do governo e em cruzamentos importantes.
> 
> *Combatentes do Taleban indo de porta em porta em #Kabul em busca de funcionários do governo, soldados e policiais e afegãos que trabalharam com governos estrangeiros e ONGs, vários residentes me disseram.*
> 
> Alguns foram levados embora, dizem membros da família. Em outros casos, as casas foram revistadas e os documentos / armas confiscados. O Talibã também registra nomes / endereços.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/FrudBezhan
> 
> 
> 
> O Talibã entrou em Arg. A liderança deles chega a Cabul na terça-feira. Disseram-me que o Talibã não está interessado em um arranjo provisório e promete começar por conta própria desde o primeiro dia. Fontes dizem que Ghani não queria renunciar nem sair, mas foi informado que ele tinha que sair conforme a exigência do Taleban.
> 
> Enquanto isso, estão surgindo relatórios de que Ghani se recusou a assinar os papéis de renúncia e deixou o país sem renunciar.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/bashirgwakh
> 
> 
> 
> Morador de Cabul que não quis revelar sua identidade me disse
> *'Há #Taliban bem na minha porta e alguns deles forçando nossa família a providenciar o jantar. Se recusarmos, enfrentaremos a força. Eles não falam a língua local, ou seja, dari, pashto ou uzbek*
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BBCYaldaHakim
> 
> 
> 
> *Então, as pessoas ficam presas no aeroporto. Se eles quiserem sair, o Taleban atirará e, se quiserem, as tropas americanas atirarão.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427318610465280008
> Passamos os últimos anos debatendo como os Estados Unidos são opressores. Essas imagens de afegãos agarrados a um avião dos Estados Unidos e caindo do céu são um lembrete terrível de que, embora não existam utopias, é melhor apreciar a sociedade na qual tivemos a sorte de nascer.
> 
> Vou expandir isso para além dos EUA. Tive conversas com parisienses abastados no ano passado, que disseram com uma cara séria que o presidente Macron é "autoritário", "um tirano". Vamos ter alguma perspectiva.
> 
> Se você tiver sorte o suficiente para nascer em uma democracia próspera que não depende dos caprichos de uma presença estrangeira para manter as forças do caos e do assassinato sob controle, você deve ser crítico quando necessário, mas também profundamente grato pelo presente sem ficar preso ao passado.
> 
> Aqui está um excelente exemplo da devastadora falta de perspectiva que agora prevalece:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/thomaschattwill
> 
> 
> 
> Chorei quando vi aquelas imagens daquelas pessoas preciosas desesperadamente agarradas àquela aeronave. Aqueles de nós que tiveram o privilégio de nascer neste país não percebem o que temos. A América tem problemas, mas as pessoas estão desesperadas para chegar aqui. Muitas vezes somos tão ingratos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/dandarling
> 
> 
> 
> *Em uma mensagem de voz gravada, as Forças Especiais Afegãs dizem a seus colegas que "os terroristas do Talibã não mudaram, eles estão indo de porta em porta procurando Forças Especiais de Elite Afegãs, 0 Unidades, Unidade de Aviação Especial 777, Unidade de Esquadrão da Morte, Unidades de Inteligência, e NDS.*
> 
> Depois de desaparecê-los, terroristas do Talibã os estão matando. As Forças Especiais Afegãs pedem a seus colegas que mudem seus endereços e números de telefone. ”
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/KabulAfgstan
> 
> 
> 
> *Apoiadores do Talibã esperam que hazaras e xiitas sejam gratos por não terem sido massacrados (na câmera) depois de nos massacrar por mais de 20 anos. Agora que tomaram o poder e precisam desesperadamente de reconhecimento internacional, agem como se tivéssemos esquecido seus crimes.*
> 
> Imagine que eu matei membros de sua família por 25 anos direto. Assassinatos após assassinatos. Seus bebês, suas mães, seus irmãos, primos. Aí venho na sua casa e digo “mudei, não vou fazer de novo”. Você confiaria em mim? Você me aceitaria?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AhmadNava8i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/arghawansh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DaiFolad_
> 
> 
> 
> Ver a cena de forçar uma garota a estuprar (você diz casamento) faz alguma diferença?
> Ler algumas frases em árabe para estuprar uma garota religiosa muda o princípio de estuprar uma criança?
> Faz diferença se o vídeo é antigo ou novo, no sofrimento que esta menina e milhares de outras meninas suportam?
> 
> *A diferença é que quando existe um Taleban, esta é a situação de todas as meninas afegãs, e sem o Taleban, espera-se que o número de vítimas diminui*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426203354426970114
> O Taleban recebeu ordens de não usar violência agora. Atrás dela está a legitimidade internacional. Mas não duvide que eles estão enganando. Não duvide! *Não se passaram dez dias desde a filmagem do comediante Kandahari Khashehzan. Na semana passada, o poeta Abdullah Atefi foi morto em Uruzgan. Atualmente em Herat, as meninas não podem entrar na universidade*
> 
> Os líderes do Taleban e as organizações militantes não pensam necessariamente da mesma forma. *Os líderes têm opiniões mais tolerantes sobre os xiitas e hazaras do que os militantes. À medida que assumem o poder, essas diferenças se tornam mais aparentes. Essas crenças, entretanto, são comuns: amputação de ladrão, açoitamento, apedrejamento de adúltero, donas de casa de mulheres. Não há dias bons pela frente*
> 
> Todos os canais de TV locais em Herat foram fechados. O Talibã veio. A escuridão se espalhou
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AliAbdi88


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Sulzbach 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Intolerância



Sulzbach said:


> Então, nesse caso, teria que se exigir também a vacina contra a febre amarela (endêmica no Brasil), o HPV, o sarampo, H1N1, tétano, Poliomelite, Varíola, e principalmente um teste negativo de HIV (essa sim, muito letal e que está se alastrando demais justamente porque tem toda uma classe política e artística que defende a promiscuidade mundo afora).
> Não fez exame de detecção de Aids? Não entra em nenhum nenhum. Simples assim.
> Por que essa vigilancia só em cima da covid? Por acaso as outras doenças no Brasil acabaram?





Sulzbach said:


> Não precisa de ar, o agarra-agarra dos tempos modernos é suficiente. Carnaval então, é uma bomba de HIV e outras DSTs.
> Não adianta passar pano. É outra doença muito mais fácil de transmitir do que se imagina (embora ainda muito menos que o covid e as demais gripes). No caso do Brasil ainda há muita subnotificação.


​


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @ofideo 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



ofideo said:


> Agora qualquer retardado pode postar fake news de política por aqui? Pensei que fosse um fórum de arquitetura...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @WalterDy 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas ao Fórum / Ofensas a outros foristas 



WalterDy said:


> Só sei que nem no Facebook os comentários são tão patéticos como desse fórum.
> O fato é que não existe ainda uma terceira via. Infelizmente por enquanto é o Bozo contra o Lula mesmo.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Jdo Mister 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Mister Jdo )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @viaje33
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @muitaviagem , @Meio Aéreo )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Artur Moreira 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (2 meses)
Thread: **São Paulo (SP) **

Motivo:* Insistência em desvirtuar o thread mesmo após alertas da moderação



Artur Moreira said:


> Pessoal tem que parar de pensar em "ah, com a pandemia não sei o quê, não sei o que lá, não vai mais precisar disso, tudo vai acabar e blá blá blá". Povo acha que por causa disso não se deve mais nada. Não deve ter mais shopping, loja, carro, metrô, hotel, banco, precisa mais nada. Vamos viver enclausurados em casa pra sempre, então por isso não precisa de painel de LED ou sei lá mais o quê. Meus filhos, gostem ou não, mídia em lugar público, televisão, é mais forte que internet, basta dar uma pesquisada. Não é todo mundo que tem internet ou fica fuçando propaganda. Eu por exemplo se vejo propaganda na internet é de maneira forçada por meio do Youtube, não fico entrando em site pra saber a novidade do momento. Publicidade é um setor que nunca vai morrer, vai morrer se tiver gente de mente fechada como alguns aqui, ou qualquer setor, que acha que agora tudo vai acabar e temos que ficar vegetando na cama fazendo nada pro resto da vida reféns a tecnologia. Olha, sou totalmente a favor de livre mercado, do capital, da tecnologia, gosto de assuntos tecnológicos, não caio em ladainho de sindicato e companhia, mas, abrindo uma outra discussão aqui mas que tem relação com este assunto, será que vivermos pela tecnologia é bom? Será que fazer tudo pelo computador ou pelo celular é bom? Será mesmo? Será que o mercado terá espaço para acolher os milhões de profissionais que possam ser dispensados por causa da tecnologia? Duvido que uma empresa qualquer aí vai ter 500 vagas pra publicitário ou seja lá o que for, ainda mais por muitas empresas estarem defendendo a digitalização completa de seus setores. Eu duvido, duvido. Sabe, estão criando uma bolha que mais cedo ou mais tarde vai colapsar e quando colapsar quero só ver no que vai dar, a delícia que vai ser a economia indo pro espaço, a tecnologia indo pro espaço, os empregos indo pro espaço, quero só ver. E isso não é só aqui no Brasil não, é no mundo todo, vai ferrar pra todo mundo.
> Então é bom o pessoal parar com conversinha de que isso não precisa mais por causa de mudança de mercado, uma mudança que não existe da maneira que dizem, porquê a vida tem que continuar e a cidade precisa crescer e se desenvolver. E digo mais, fiação pra mim não é um grande problema. Fica feio sim em muitos casos mas acho que temos temas muito mais importantes e interessantes pra resolvermos na cidade como segurança, transporte, educação, saúde. Fiação é o de menos


----------



## Sniper

*Usuário(s) : ericyan 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam / Participação com intenção comercial


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Germinal 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



Germinal said:


> Já estudou o que é fascismo, ou simplemente repete jargões comuns?
> Para mim é triste quem presume de sua própria ignorância.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Jundiaiense da Silva @Hello_World 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



Jundiaiense da Silva said:


> O Hello, esse gênio da humanidade, te deu um amei irônico.
> 
> Ele escreve código, mas tem capacidade médica o suficiente para ironizar algumas centenas de milhares de médicos no Brasil, sem contar mundo afora.
> 
> Como é que era aquele lance de ciência mesmo?
> 
> Dica para quem quiser pesquisar qualquer conteúdo em relação a Covid: procure em inglês.
> 
> É gritante.
> 
> Em inglês encontramos diversas pesquisas, com resultados diversos. Como é normal.
> 
> Em português encontramos panfletos catequizadores da mídia, apenas.





Hello_World said:


> Toma remédio de piolho contra covid que dá certo sim amiguinho.





Hello_World said:


> E detalhe, para previnir covid ✨





Jundiaiense da Silva said:


> Tome você.





Jundiaiense da Silva said:


> Eu sei que às vezes pode ser difícil a interpretação de textos para muitas pessoas. Mas que eu saiba o Natalense estava falando em tratamento precoce, que seria um tratamento assim que iniciados os sintomas do covid. Que é o que diversos médicos adotaram como tratamento padrão. Diversas cidades. Inclusive, a despeito de ideologia ou preferência política. Se é eficaz ou não, não sei, tampouco faço questão, mando um belo fodase, nem sou médico, nem precisei tomar essa decisão, porque até o momento não fui contaminado nem eu nem ninguém da minha família. Que os estudos científicos avaliem essas questões, como o estão fazendo continuamente desde o início do ano passado.
> 
> Dito isso: tomar ivermectina para prevenir covid não é o que foi postado pelo Natalense. Logo, das duas uma: ou você não conseguiu entender, ou é apenas desonestidade intelectual (falácia do espantalho, esse tipo de coisa).
> 
> Ah, a propósito, se escreve prevenir, não _previnir_.
> 
> Quem sabe tu devesse priorizar o básico do básico do ortografia antes de passar pra medicina, né?


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @LFP Madruga 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



LFP Madruga said:


> Eu que lamento, meu amigo. Eu imaginava que aqui no SSC as pessoas fossem um pouco mais inteligentes, mesmo as que seguem o bolsarismo (o que é bastante contraditório, ser bolsonarista e ser inteligente, mas enfim), mas pelo que eu vejo algumas pessoas aqui não são diferentes daquelas que estão nos grupos de WhatsApp bolsonaristas, falando sobre teorias da conspiração bizarras, e que depois viram piada no Twitter.
> 
> Acreditar em complô da mídia a favor do comunismo no Brasil é pior do que acreditar em Papai Noel aos 30 anos.





LFP Madruga said:


> Eu não disse que aqui só tem bolsonarista, mas se a carapuça serviu...
> 
> Mas ser contra a esquerda não deveria servir de desculpa para apoiar qualquer lixo como Bolsonaro.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Fdse 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @vendicatore @Isaaac )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Seotami
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam / conteúdo adulto / erótico


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @gustavorodrig 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Gustavo Ibituruna )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Sam_33 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



Sam_33 said:


> Eu não vou mais dar seguimento a essa discussão sobre Ipojuca e adjacências,primeiro que não vou mudar a minha opinião e segundo pq o nosso colega PE DR não conhece Paulista bem a ponto de dar opinião. Até parece que é um paraíso aqui em Paulista em matéria de ônibus mas aqui tbm tem falhas e eu não sou de postar mentiras aqui nessa merda de fórum pois eu não preciso disso. Então se for pra perder tempo com gente estúpida eu prefiro encerrar a discussão.


----------



## Phcg

*Usuário(s) : @raul lopes
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Spam / Flood (Mesmo após aviso da moderação)




Phcg said:


> ^^ São projeto que já estão em obras ou muitos até concluídos.
> 
> Só atenção para o Flood/SPAM (Isso vai contra as Regras do SSC).


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @roger29293404 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam / Participação com intenção comercial


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Administração

Usuário(s) : @manualdobitcoin
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spam / Participação com intenção comercial


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @8.mariofernandez.88 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @lilica03 @minneapolis248 @maceio406 @maceio40graus @pedro_mn @polyannapimentel @pedhpn208 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Alecm @legal @Pedro SJC 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (2 meses)
Thread: **São Paulo (SP) *

*Motivo:* Insistência em desvirtuar o thread mesmo após alertas da moderação



Alecm said:


> ^^
> Prevent Senior. O exterior é lindo mesmo,,o resto...





Pedro SJC said:


> ma exterior ficou bacana né?
> 
> Como você disse, o resto...





legal said:


> Muita gente “ se informando” pela Globo… a reforma ficou boa e a prevent senior e’ boa também. Não precisa reposicionar nada.





Pedro SJC said:


> Até porque falamos de OBRAS aqui e não de empresas ou corrupção


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Comuna 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo: *Reincidência e insistência / Provocações a outros foristas/ Trollagem 
#2,253 #2,400 #2,429 #2,452



Comuna said:


> Olá bolsofãs, notei que o alvo dessa semana aqui no thread é o PSDB... Estão com medo dos tucanos? hihihi
> 
> 1000 dias culpando o PT 😍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como foram os 1.000 dias do governo Bolsonaro na economia?
> 
> 
> O governo Bolsonaro completou 1.000 dias nesta semana. O UOL comparou indicadores do início da gestão e de agora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> economia.uol.com.br
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mito agora virou a favor da CLT 😂 😂 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sem citar fonte, Bolsonaro diz que Lula deve acabar com CLT
> 
> 
> Durante cerimônia, presidente disse que assistiu um vídeo no qual o ex-presidente teria dito que inspiraria na China; Lula não se pronunciou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.terra.com.br





Comuna said:


> Estou morrendo de medo dos 20% hihihi.
> Aliás, se esforcem bastante no zapzap, capaz do Mito nem no segundo turno chegar.





Comuna said:


> Essa enquete é mais para afagar o coração dos bolsofãs que frequentam o thread, eu sou Lula e tenho certeza que o Bolsonaro vence aqui. Ainda bem que esse thread está muito longe da realidade do Brasil.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @alJuan 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (1 semana)
Thread: **⚽ | Futebol - Campeonatos | Tabela | Classificação | Contratações*

*Motivo:* Off topic



alJuan said:


> É engraçado flamenguista reclamando, mas quando convém passa por cima dos outros 19. Nunca participou das reuniões dos clubes ou tentou argumentar, negociar.
> 
> Só tem a própria torcida favorável a ele.
> 
> Tá parecendo até um certo presidente.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Gabriel CS 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Gabriel C.S. @banzo )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Edson Fukumoto 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (2 meses)
Thread: **São Paulo (SP) *
*
Motivo:* Insistência em desvirtuar o thread mesmo após alertas da moderação 



Edson Fukumoto said:


> O sonho de consumo desta turminha é a "havanização" da cidade.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Daniel Hume @Ice Climber
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (1 semana)
Thread: **⚽ | Futebol - Campeonatos | Tabela | Classificação | Contratações*

*Motivo:* Off topic



Daniel Hume said:


> O jogador bandido tem antecedentes criminais desde 2009 mas a culpa é do político que eu não curto.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445792613085425664





Ice Climber said:


> Brasil antes do Bolsonaro
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163330
> 
> 
> FONTE: Nasagrande


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Leandro N
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



Leandro N said:


> Hume, bora lá. To vendo q tem louco moderando esse negocio aqui. É bom até pra matar as saudades hahaha





Leandro N said:


> Rechub, chupa seu otário


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Zegueiroba 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Edsom itba @Guilherme navas @Fernandosouzabr @luizfilho @Reinaldo shwanwgas @Bernardo itba @bt5udia @Bt65 @[email protected] @plt rodrigues @elton jhon @José Lui4zcos3tA )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Galante_AQA 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Vaimebaniratequand_RecHub @LuizAQA @anacarolgalante @francobonfim @Luiz Bonfim )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @ariotz 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / Intolerância / City x city / Palavras de baixo calão 



ariotz said:


> E espero que não tenha nenhuma palavra mesmo, que ele esqueça e volte para Goiás ou para a puta que o pariu.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Simão Bacamarte 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @muriçoca , @lorrampaiva , @Ricardo Moraes )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Ao no Sora 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Expor a Identidade / privacidade / redes sociais de outros foristas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Fabio Bezerra Cavalcanti 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Fabio Cavalcanti )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @nigo 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



nigo said:


> Os lixos são movidos a ressentimentos.
> 
> Ressentimentos diários e de herança.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @GersonLDN 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo: *Conteúdo adulto / Erótico


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @LeonardoLins 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @LeonardoFerreiracanhoto )


----------



## Sniper

*Usuário : @Marco Antônio Silva 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo: * Troll / Spam


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Administração

Usuário(s) : **@Doratyjart*
* Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spammer


----------



## RecHub

*Usuários: @Paolasantos 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Rita123 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Atchim 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Intolerância



Atchim said:


> Justus sempre exigiu que suas mulheres sejam lindas e perfeitas, a natureza o presenteou com aquela filha, pra mim foi um soco na cara dele, vai doer muito quando ela for mais velha e chorar no ombro dele que os meninos não querem ficar com ela por causa da aparência.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Criativa 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @danielsilva 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Juliana Malveira )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @alqaedahamas
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / Intolerância / Troll



alqaedahamas said:


> FLORIPANATION VC ME PROVOCA VOMITOS E GOSTARIA QUE VC SOUBESSE QUE UMA CRIANÇA POBRE DE FAVELA VALE MAIS QUE VC E TODA SUA LAIA.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @rock'n'roll.bruno 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas e ao fórum / Termos chulos / Atendendo o pedido.



rock'n'roll.bruno said:


> To cagando para esse reduto de bolsobostas, bane aí moderação, total, esse fórum já não é mais a mesma coisa!


----------



## Phcg

Usuário: *@Doutor Afrânio*
Tipo: *Banimento*
Motivo: Contas Múltiplas (@muriçoca @lorrampaiva , @Ricardo Moraes )


----------



## Sniper

*Usuário(s) : @WFR 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



WFR said:


> Kaio, pára de defecar pelos dedos, pelo amor de Jeová. Se não for por rede elétrica, vai ser carregado por qual meio? Energia tirada do_ oi da goiaba_?


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário(s) : Mobi Rio 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas (*@Visão da Mobilidade*)


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @alexxbrsp 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



alexxbrsp said:


> Vai lá com sua família e não esquece de levar seu canil pra expulsar os esqueitistas, moradores de rua, etc, assim vc vai ficar numa nice, seu patético. Tem que ler cada abobrinha aqui.


----------



## RecHub

Usuário: @BBMP92 
Tipo: *Banimento*
Motivo: Contas Múltiplas (Usuário confessou o multiple login)



BBMP92 said:


> Por essas e outras que o SSC tem sido cada vez menos frequentado. Participo desde 2007 (com outro usuário) ...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @srsinistro03 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Trollagens / Contas Múltiplas ( @Celsoldc )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @carioca_gema 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



carioca_gema said:


> O seu post é tao significamte, que deve retratar o que vc é como pessoa.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Peu Henrique 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @PeuHenrique )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Uptrim 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Viracopos FullHD )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Callate
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Bent ) Spam / Conteúdo erótico/pornográfico


----------



## Phcg

*Usuário (s): @rdish, @leonardocampos 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Postura degradante, termos chulos, ofensas



> Mentira vagabunda. Não tem nada disso. É o tipo de desculpa comodista. Porque é muito mais fácil impor as coisas do que discutir.
> 
> Não tem nada disso. O que ocorre nesses casos é o o que ocorreria com qualquer um na vida quando se tira uma comodidade. Se você tinha um comodidade e alguém te tira sem tem perguntar, é óbvio que vai ter reclamação, qualquer retardado entende isso. Ai é que entra o trabalho de convencimento, que é mostrar pro A mais B que essa comodidade a menos é em prol de uma melhoria que vale a pena. Usuário não é burro, ele entende se devidamente esclarecida a intenção e se houver relação de confiança entre usuários e gestores do serviço. Diria que o usuário chega a ser ingênuo a depender do argumento usado. Só que há preguiça e preconceito. Resultado: o gestor do serviço fica distante da realidade do usuário, não consegue atender a necessidade dele, não se cria relação de confiança e acaba se abrindo espaço pra essas lideranças políticas picaretas preencherem esse vácuo em benefício próprio. Tá passando na hora de mudar essa mentalidade idiota pra que haja alguma esperança de melhora no serviço.





> Não vou quotar todo mundo, pq rolou muita coisa... Vou dar o meu ponto
> 
> Tem que ter discussão sobre mexidas? Sim. Impor não é legal. Porém, as discussões têm que ser ágeis e dinâmicas.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Outra coisa: O teste deu errado? Assume o erro, muda a proposta, ou esquece que existiu. O negócio tem que ser dinâmico.
> 
> Os caras trabalham com uma pesquisa OD de 2012. VAO TODOS PARA A PUTA QUE OS PARIU...Tão de sacanagem. Em pleno 2021, virando pra 2022, com rastreamento digital por todo o canto, os caras trabalham com pesquisa de papel de 2012. DEZ ANOS ATRAS. A realidade da primeira quinzena de marco/20 era uma. Hj a lógica já mudou radicalmente, mesmo com tudo de volta ao normal.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Infelizmente, tamo fudido na mão dessa gente.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @mopc 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas 



mopc said:


> especialmente se for um retardadinho que nem vc!


----------



## Phcg

*Usuário(s) : @carioca_gema
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Transgressões Deliberada as Regras | Ofensas | Troll | Usuário Reincidente



carioca_gema said:


> Gostaria de dizer que foi uma honra ser suspenso desse forum cheio de ideias neo liberais e fascistas.
> Sinal que me situo no lado oposto a este ideario do qual quero distancia.
> Parece-me que existe uma visao preconceituosa a respeito dos cariocas por aqui e contra estas pessoas nenhuma suspensao é cogitada. Por exemplo um imbecil falou que os cariocas nao param de passar vergonha por aqui. Desconheco declaracao mais cheia de preconceito do que essa. O forista foi suspenso? Pelo jeito nao.
> Um outro imbecil fala ostensivamente contra o rio de janeiro e o aeroporto do galeao, a ponto de torcer contra,sempre colocando tabelas e graficos para sustentar os seus pontos de vista sempre mostrando o quao melhor SP é em relacao ao restante do mundo. Na verdade um paulista preconceituoso que acha que carioca é um vagabundo que vai a praia todo dia. Foi advertido?
> Enfim para mim tanto faz, se quiser me banir é um favor. Pensei que eu poderia argumentar a favor do GIG, trazendo uma visao mais estatal e intervencionista que eu acho que seria necessaria no momento, mas recebi de volta preconceito e um banimento.
> A verdade é que as coisas ja estao decididas entre a faria lima e a ANAC. SDU sera vendido e se tornará o aeroporto principal com uma conectividade mediocre. O Galeao ja esta sendo desativado, basta ver que a Gol vai desmobilizar o sua base no aeroporto e um pouco depois o galeao sera cedido para a realizacao de um GP de automobilismo. Talvez ceda lugar para um futuro autodromo.
> Parece que as coisas estao bem certas ja sob o comando de paulistas e a revelia dos cariocas e das autoridades fluminenses.





RecHub said:


> Usuário(s) : @carioca_gema
> 
> Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)
> 
> 
> Motivo: Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário (s): @Camp78 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocação / Trollagem / Reincidência



Camp78 said:


> Tá bom STF!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Sisifo 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @SinlexBR @carioca_gema )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Furaço Chapas Perfuradas
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Dan-SSA 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas (@Dan-SSA2 @Dan-SSA3 ) | Atendendo o pedido de exclusão de conta.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Atchim @legal @sa.alan @Artur Moreira @joshuaferreira @VitorAlmeida @Thiago |Klock| @Levita_ndo @qnayeon @felipecn @cleitonrauber 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (2 meses)
Thread: **São Paulo (SP) *

* Motivo:* Insistência em desvirtuar o thread mesmo após alertas da moderação


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Leopoldovillar 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @ComunadeSP @Carolinamass @Comunapaulista @Carolinamassori )

Contas deste usuário não serão mais anunciadas.


----------



## Phcg

*Usuário(s) : @Eduardo Mesquita
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Offtopic / Provocações



Eduardo Mesquita said:


> A homenagem: no cardápio tá escrito LEITÊ QUENTÊ e o ar condicionado fica no 15
> 
> (é brincadeira, dono do thread)


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Administração

Usuário(s): @3pratos
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Guilherme Hillard )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @josinei 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



josinei said:


> Ai q sono
> O próprio ministério admitiu que nao houve interessados e tirou o edital
> 
> mermao, vc nao sabe nem por onde a galinha mija. Sabe nem o q é uma escavadeira hidráulica, TIR, VPL, capex e quer cagar regra de concessão. Vai comentar no uol que é mais teu nível


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @pmt_ 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagem

*Devido à quantidade, os conteúdos não serão quotados.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @nigo 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagem / Intolerância



nigo said:


> Irritar a comunada do topico? SIM SIM SIM
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841435


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @bbrasil 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagem / Palavras de baixo calão / Offs



bbrasil said:


> Bom, mas os bolsonaristas do fórum não tem nada a se queixar mesmo.
> 
> Todos dizem que a Europa é pior do que a Rússia e que se a Europa está de um lado o Brasil tem que estar do outro.
> 
> A celebrar o alinhamento com a Argentina e a União Soviética e o afastamento do Ocidente woke então.





bbrasil said:


> Eu só escrevo, não é minha culpa se a carapuça serve.





bbrasil said:


> Eu gosto de responsabilização.
> 
> Feio é falar merda e se fazer de louco depois.





bbrasil said:


> Esta senhora no metrô de Moscou já fez pela Ucrânia mais do que o presidente do Brasil.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498029137189036032


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Káio Augusto 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo: *Provocações / ofensas a outros foristas / Reincidência

#1,883  , #1,928  , #2,044  , #2,067  , #2,109  , #2,218  , #2,519  .



Káio Augusto said:


> Ah cansei de explicar. Pode aparecer nota fiscal lá da casa da tua mãe que não vai fazer a menor diferença na estruturação de custos. Mas godas. Caguei. Se fodam ai. Abraços


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @OlAkin 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários



OlAkin said:


> Nem dá pra contra argumentar pra alguem que ignora solenemente as milhões de mortes da pior pandemia dos ultimos cem anos, o esforço pra mitigar suas consequencias e confessa que segue bovinamente este incompetente que está no palácio do planalto...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário: @Santi1234 
Tipo: Banimento parcial 
Threads: **BR | Ônibus urbanos** / **RJ | Rio de Janeiro | Sistema de ônibus*

*Motivo:* Reincidência / Floord / Trollagem / Provocações



Santi1234 said:


> Vocé me podería perguntar se aquí no Uruguai (dónde eu vivo) há exemplares de algum modelo de ônibus urbano existente na alguma empresa do Río de Janeiro????
> Vocé me tem que dizer o modelo da carroceria e modelo do chassi na pergunta
> Também me tem que dizer alguma empresa do Río de Janeiro que tem esse modelo na pergunta (junto com alguma foto do modelo na alguma empresa do Río de Janeiro)





Santi1234 said:


> @Thiago Nunes





Santi1234 said:


> Algumo de Vocés agora me podería perguntar se aquí no Uruguai há exemplares de algum modelo de ônibus urbano existente na alguma empresa do Brasil???
> Vocês tem que me dizer o modelo da carroceria e modelo do chassi na pergunta
> Também me tem que *dizer alguma empresa brasileira que tem esse modelo na pergunta (junto com alguma foto do modelo na alguma empresa do Brasil)*





Santi1234 said:


> [USUARIO=1624264]@so.graci[/USUARIO]
> [USUARIO=1505098]@SO15 Mush[/USUARIO]
> [USUARIO=1530838]@so4in[/USUARIO]
> [USUARIO=357660]@so90[/USUARIO]
> [USUARIO=1505430]@so941109[/USUARIO]
> [USUARIO=1448880]@soalheiro[/USUARIO]
> [USUARIO=1610038]@soad12s[/USUARIO]
> [USUARIO=872516]@SoaD[/USUARIO]
> [USUARIO=1243982]@Soane28[/USUARIO]
> [USUARIO=1647558]@soares.maiarinha[/USUARIO]
> [USUARIO=1041251]@MLeandro[/USUARIO]





Santi1234 said:


> @rafa.sanchez
> @brunogoiania





Santi1234 said:


> @s.oleksiuk
> @lepslsantos


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Lukazz 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Palavras de baixo calão e conteúdo de conotação sexual/adulta / Intolerância



Lukazz said:


> Pegou a mulher preta favelada e tá pegando a mulher preta com doença crônica.
> 
> Passou a calabresa de leve na mulher preta professora, na mulher preta trans e na mulher preta poc.
> 
> Se eu fosse Douglas e PA passava a dormir com um olho aberto só pra garantir.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Nikomoto @Slava16 @Ring101 @vandr @lafreak84 @Saint-Petersburg @Park- en Rijntoren @The810 
Tipo: Suspensão (7 dias)

Motivo:* Trollagem


----------



## Phcg

*Usuário(s) : @Ilmara imóveis
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Suite.SP 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários / Trollagens / Offs



Suite.SP said:


> Sinto muito, mas você ganha mal e eu não tenho culpa nenhuma disso.


----------



## Tiago Costa

*Usuário(s) : @1ºBoaz 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Xenofobia/intolerância



1ºBoaz said:


> pode parecer racista mas antes um Ucraniano Ortodoxo do que um Africano Mussulmano que não tem os mesmos valores que eu , não tem nada a ver com cor tem a ver com religião
> 
> Onde eu vivo não é o melhor exemplo porque aqui todos dão-se bem , mas em France a bairros inteiros tomados por Mussulmanos que querem impor as suas regras chegando até confrontos com a policia


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @São Paulo é etc e tal 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Troll



São Paulo é etc e tal said:


> Meter o pau em pobres, noias, skatistas, ciclistas, moradores de rua aqui pode, tudo liberado. Quando um vem e defende essa gente é imediatamente atacado, massacrado e banido. É assim aqui. Lula de novo, que se cumpra.





São Paulo é etc e tal said:


> Meu irmão foi banido daqui. Era o tal do "infinitamente melhor ". Até hoje ele não sabe o motivo. Tem gente aqui que diz bizarrices sociais e tão aí. Sei lá, vai entender...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @AcelomadoSC 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Palavras de baixo calão / conteúdo vexatório / nudez


----------



## Phcg

*Usuário(s) : @Marcão de Assis 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Ofensas, Provocações



Marcão de Assis said:


> geralmente não erro e não invento as coisas igual aquele Ouricity tonto e sonhador kkkkk
> 
> Ouricity ta lendo ?????????


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Santi1234 
Tipo: Banimento Parcial
Threads: SP | Região Metropolitana de São Paulo | Transporte Rodoviário 

Motivo:* Reinidência: Trollagem / Spam / Panfletagem

#2,575  , #2,589 



Santi1234 said:


> Vocé agora me podería perguntar se aquí no Uruguai há exemplares de algum modelo de ônibus urbano existente na capital paulista???





Santi1234 said:


> @raf
> 
> @Rafael Lopes vocé me podería perguntar se aquí no Uruguai há exemplares de algum modelo de ônibus urbano existente na capital paulista???





Santi1234 said:


> @rafa89092 vocé me podería perguntar se aquí no Uruguai (dónde eu vivo) há exemplares de algum modelo de ônibus urbano existente na capital paulista???





Santi1234 said:


> Vocé me podería perguntar se aquí no Uruguai (onde EU vivo) há exemplares de algum modelo de ônibus urbano existente na capital paulista???


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Santi1234 
Tipo: Banimento
Motivo:* Reinidência: Trollagem / Spam / Panfletagem

#2,575  , #2,589  , #2,598 



Santi1234 said:


> @AlexT vocé me podería perguntar se aquí no Uruguai há exemplares de algum modelo de ônibus urbano da Marcopolo é da Caio Induscar existente na capital paulista???


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @CaioGhoher 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @RenatoG.martins )


----------



## Sniper

*Usuário(s) : @besantos 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



besantos said:


> De repente virou o orkut isso aqui.
> 
> Tragédia intelectual postar um negócio desses.
> 
> Educação em SP dos tucanos é muito ruim mesmo.


----------



## Márcio Cabral

*Usuário(s) : @Pioneiro 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Trollagem / Intolerância



filipe.bh said:


> Nem acredito que o que tanto debatemos aqui como melhor opção está se concretizando, a chapa Leite-Moro vem aí. Parece ser até milagre essa galera toda ter tido um surto de bom-senso.
> 
> Agora, tudo pode acontecer, essa chapa tem chances de dar muitas surpresas e sustos em outubro.





Pioneiro said:


> Se juntar o carisma do Moro e a masculinidade do Leite, teremos a chapa mais tucana da história do Brasil.


----------



## Márcio Cabral

*Usuário(s) : @Rio atrato 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Off topic



Rio atrato said:


> Imagina quanto bandido, traficante e ladrão um pulha desse já soltou na vida de juiz...
> 
> O RJ não está como está à toa.


----------



## Phcg

*Usuário(s) :*@Rafael M. F.

*Tipo: Suspensão (1 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações



Rafael M. F. said:


> Olha, gente! A margarida apareceu!





Rafael M. F. said:


> Hoje tá frenético o negocio


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @ETKull 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @kull_8308 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Vinicius Bartholdi 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Intolerância / Trollagem



Vinicius Bartholdi said:


> Já falei hoje que eu quero que a China se ferre de Foice&Martelo? Se não falei, falo agora. E sinofobia é um dever moral depois de 2020.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Marcão de Assis 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Trollagem / City x city
#2,597 



Marcão de Assis said:


> Agora minha vida é Ourinhos apenas, somos maiores que vcs, não quero saber de cidade menor.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @maginot @HemiV8 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Desvirtuamento do thread / Provocações e Troca de Ofensas



maginot said:


> Como claramente você não sabe o que é um limite geográfico, eu indico você dar um Google pra se informar um pouquinho (talvez você não fez aulas de Geografia na 5ª Série?).
> Lá, você verá que existem limites geográficos artificiais e naturais. A existência de uma praia é um dos mais óbvios.





HemiV8 said:


> Apelou perdeu. Quando escrever besteirinha não fique chateado de lhe corrigirem. Segue o tópico, senão agora mesmo você diz que seu pai é mais forte que o meu e ninguém aqui tem paciencia pra tanta infantilidade.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Olhaotrem 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Intolerância 



Olhaotrem said:


> Chico Barney é um animal de teta.
> 
> Ninguém leva esse gordo a sério.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @WalterDy
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Ausência do link da fonte.


----------



## Márcio Cabral

*Usuário(s) : @Ramos 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Trollagem / Provocação política



Ramos said:


> Isso é o que dá o governo da Bahia ser omisso na fiscalização de obras e concessões.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Suite.SP 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas / Offs
#2,593 



Suite.SP said:


> Se o sujeito me responde mencionando na primeira linha uma coisa que eu nunca disse é óbvio que se trata de um comentário non sense. Eu tenho culpa?
> 
> Quanto ao Asparagus12, é simplesmente mentira.
> 
> Certa vez esse malandro me respondeu com um comentário repleto de ironia, soberba, malcriação e fakenews. Eu exploquei tim tim por tim tim, com provas e fontes, que na verdade ele estava complemente errado e que, por óbvio, se ele achava um absurdo a ideia de um professor ou policial ganhar 5 mil reais por mês - de certo, ou provavelmente - estaria ganhando mal. Foi só isso. Nunca nem mencionei a palavra 'pobre'.
> 
> Enfim, deixem a moderação decidir o que é pertinente. Abraços!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @g.r.e.g. 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Conotação sexual / Ofensas a outros foristas



g.r.e.g. said:


> Essa passação de pano toda pro Arthur é esperança de ser a 17ª? Acorda poc, ele n vai te c**** não! Para de passar vergonha, yag.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @pedrocabral 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Trollagem / Intolerância 



pedrocabral said:


> Que merda ein o futuro do brasil ser decidido por base em pastores, lacradas de twitter, anitta, xuxa e desfile de escola de samba.
> Que hospício.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @mateus.vini1 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Participação com intenções comerciais.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Rashid. 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros foristas



Rashid. said:


> Gente o surto, imagina o eco na cabeça


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Otto V. 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Trollagem / Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários 



Otto V. said:


> Foda-se.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Donald J. Trump 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Otto V. )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Wendel 26 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Intolerância / Trollagem / Offs



Wendel 26 said:


> Serei sucinto: Toda a América Católica está se deteriorando geral e esse colapso é proposital.
> Nem o muro que a América Protestante colocou pra nos separar dela, não está adiantando. Estados americanos próximos da fronteira, já estão parecidos com o lado de cá do muro.
> 
> Precisamos de algum Lutero pra nos salvar! kkk Tiradentes e outros mais, fracassaram.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @MaXxImE 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês)

Motivo:* Intolerância / Trollagem / Offs 



MaXxImE said:


> Nao difamo toda uma nacionalidade. Difamo este, mais outro e outro e desde a chegada de brasileiros casos como este e violencia aumentaram drasticamente no pais. Portugal era até entao o 3° pais mais seguro e pacifico do mundo. Hà muitas nacionalidades em Portugal, mas os brasileiros (nao todos claro està) destacam-se. E basta alguns energumes para perturbar a paz e tranquilidade local. 0s portugueses nao gostam nem estao habituados a esse tipo de comportamentos. Sobretudo quando cometidos por estrangeiros.





MaXxImE said:


> Sim... jà nao bastava termos a praga muçulmana nas cidades europeias... pelo menos os brasileiros que se comportem como ocidentais, pois eles sao-o de facto. Por favor.





MaXxImE said:


> Tu por exemplo, me pareces ser o arqueotipo da "criança portuguesa" nascida por essas terras (convenhamos que Da Silva, nao é la muito popular nas pessoas indias).
> 
> Segundo consta no teu comentàrio, soh porque teus "avos" descobriram e espalharam o que hoje tu chamas "terra", mas na qual te orgulhas viver (penso eu), a "invasao" brasileira e sobretudo a violencia e degradaçao pode ser "tolerada", soh porque...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Nmntr 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana) 

Motivo:* Ofensas / Provocações a outros foristas 



Nmntr said:


> Faz cinco anos que tu participa apenas deste tópico, repete RIGOROSAMENTE o mesmo discurso de ódio, provocação. ZERO conteúdo. Vem para aonde tem pessoas que te repulsam,,,,,e_ diz que a idolatria, necessidade fisiológica, a claque isso, claque aquilo, bozoseita aqui e ali, fanatismo_...não percebe o óbvio? nunca fez uma auto-análise ??
> 
> Eu já sei a resposta padrão: _me coloca no ignore list._ Não, não, não se trata disso, participe e fique à vontade. A minha pergunta é se você já fez uma auto-análise, daquilo que repete em todos os posts.
> 
> Militante virtual já foi muito mais sútil....se não é MAV, olha, eu desejo que seja o caso, caso contrário..
> 
> Forte abraço


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Caaastelli 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana) 

Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagens / Ameaças / Críticas à moderação devem ser efetuadas via PM



Caaastelli said:


> vou salvar esse post, pelo jeito a moderação não se importa com ofensas pessoais. se um dia eu chamar alguém aqui de burro, quero ver se serão 2 pesos e 2 medidas.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @O Natalense 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana) 

Motivo:* Ofensas / Provocações a outros foristas 



O Natalense said:


> Desenha um pentagrama no chão, acende uma vela em cada ponta e bota uma pesqusisa do datafoice no meio que eles se manifestam.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Pedrinho Camarada 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana) 

Motivo:* City x City / Intolerância



Pedrinho Camarada said:


> E estão totalmente certos. Esses países antes eram parte da Rússia.
> 
> A Rússia tem uma cultura mundialmente respeitada e conhecida, o que esses países tem ? Antes de 24 de fevereiro muita gente não sabia o que era uma Ucrânia.
> 
> Países pequenos não fazem sentido, são ineficientes. Países pequenos devem ser absorvidos por países grandes, ou então devem se unir com outros países pequenos em federações.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @tkr 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana) 

Motivo:* Ofensas / Provocações a outros foristas 



tkr said:


> Respondendo ao mentiroso…
> 
> 
> Se referiu a 2015-2018 apenas. Vai atrás de notícia de verdade, seu mentiroso
> 
> Aqui pra vc se informar: Lula é recordista em gastos no cartão corporativo - Diário do Poder
> 
> Bolsonaro: 11,8 milhões
> Lula (apenas em 2007): 76 milhões
> Lula (apenas em 2010): 80 milhões
> Dilma (apenas em 2014): 64,8 milhões


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Administração

Usuário(s): @zupazoper
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @tkr )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Mateus Goloni 
Tipo: Banimento parcial
Thread(s):* Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões II - 2022

*Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagem



Mateus Goloni said:


> Esse thread é basicamente um grupo conspiratório de tiozoes do zap, gosto de vir aqui para causar msm rsrsrs


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Administração

Usuário(s): @ibrahimtekin572
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spammer


----------



## Márcio Cabral

*Usuário(s): @Lino 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Troll




Lino said:


> Força Lula, abaixo o fascismo do genocida charlatão e negligente e corrupto do Bolsonaro da família das rachadinhas, do sigilo de cem anos, do imobiliário, da destruição da natureza e matança de indígenas, do dinheiro da educação desviado para militares (que o abandonam) e para pastores evangélicos...
> 
> viva Lula, a esperança, o respeito pelas pessoas, pelo ambiente, pelo bom senso.





Lino said:


> rico apoio... todos fascistas... Vox financiado pelo regime iraniano e aliado do Ventura, Orbán apoiado pelo Putin. O Trump Jr, cujo pai tem problemas com a justiça por ter roubado documentos secretos (numa empresa era logo demitido na hora)





Lino said:


> vai votar no ex-presidiário Jair Bolsonaro? O tal que esteve preso em 1987 e foi expulso do exército, e que como deputado nada fez?


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @InteriordoBrasil 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana) 

Motivo:* Intolerância



InteriordoBrasil said:


> Não tem que fazer nada no Nordeste.... o candidato de Direita tem que dar total prioridade ao Sul, Sudeste, Centro-Oeste e Norte... o Nordeste é selado. No lugar de tentar convencer quem não será convencido, melhor ganhar base nas regiões que estão abertas ou são tradicionalmente apoiadoras. Tem que parar com essa ideia de passar a mão na cabeça desses ***. Tem que ser região secundária para qualquer candidato Direita no país.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Jundiaiense da Silva @Jnvixbl 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana) 

Motivo:* Intolerância



Jundiaiense da Silva said:


> primeira dama guerreira de oração
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> primeira dama macumbeira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opção 1 comenta 🙏
> 
> opção 2 comenta 👹
> 
> kkkkkkkkkk





Jnvixbl said:


> Fora Macumba! Coisa do Diabo!!


----------



## Márcio Cabral

*Usuário(s): @O_adevogado 
Tipo: Banimento parcial
Thread(s):* Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões II - 2022

*Motivo:* Provocações / Trollagem



O_adevogado said:


> Imagina votar em um canibal e ainda se dizer cristão kkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Greatlakerman 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês) 

Motivo:* conteúdo de conotação sexual/adulta no fórum 



Greatlakerman said:


> Nada contra a direita travequeira, mas não faço parte desse clube.


----------



## Edumello

*Pela Administração

Usuário(s): @bsnieves
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Spammer


----------



## Sniper

*Usuário(s) : @WalterDy 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês) 

Motivo:* Intolerância



WalterDy said:


> A Rússia tem sido generosa demais com a Ucrânia. Os ucranazi não merecem piedade nenhuma !!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Ygor Rodrigues 
Tipo: Banimento parcial
Thread(s):* Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões II - 2022

*Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários / Trollagem



Ygor Rodrigues said:


> O pessoal desse thread é tão baixo que da vontade de votar no Lula. Fazem um excelente trabalho!





Ygor Rodrigues said:


> A sorte que os foristas tem desse sub forum ser fechado...


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Marti Figuritedo 
Tipo: Suspensão (3 semanas) 

Motivo:* Desvirtuamento de threads mesmo após aviso da moderação.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Paulo - USER 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Trollagem


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Paulinho SC 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread(s):* Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões II - 2022

*Motivo:* Intolerância



Paulinho SC said:


> *Procuradora-geral de AL chama Michelle Bolsonaro de 'vagabunda' em rede social
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Procuradora-geral de AL chama Michelle Bolsonaro de 'vagabunda' em rede social [19/10/2022]
> 
> 
> A procuradora-geral do Estado de Alagoas, Samya Suruagy do Amaral, chamou a primeira-dama Michelle Bolsonaro de "vagabunda" nas redes sociais."Uma vagabunda iludindo o povo… Não sei o que dizer de quem divulga… Tão ou mais", escreveu em u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noticias.uol.com.br


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Moderação Estrangeira

Usuário(s): @Andra2022
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @SPPEM )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @al1c4nt3 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas) 

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários



al1c4nt3 said:


> Você age como ignorante pq quer. Com certeza o meu Deus é o mesmo deus que países islâmicos cultuam né?
> 
> Dessa bebida/droga que você anda usando eu não quero não, obrigado.
> 
> Pode esperniar a vontade, já foi pra ignore list. Pela atenção, grato.


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Administração

Usuário(s): @goianodoperachado
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @al1c4nt3 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Nortista
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (7 dias)
Thread(s):* Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões II - 2022

*Motivo:* Intolerância



Nortista said:


> Resumo de um Tocantinense Ex Goiano com experiência de vida no MT e DF.
> 
> GO e TO tem muita migração do MA de décadas, cultura e presença forte, no MT tem muito gente do MA, BA, no DF muita gente do PI, MA, BA, PE, essa galera aposta no PT porque sairam do NE, mas o NE nunca saiu deles, geralmente são os grupos que esperam o loteamento do governo, casa popular, auxilios diversos e eles associam isso ao Lula, infelizmente.
> 
> Nem é individual desses cidadãos, é algo coletivo, um gene, uma religião, devoção.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Lino 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 mês) 

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários / Trollagens / Intolerância



Lino said:


> o SSC ´Brasil é só defensor de genocida que rouba dinheiro público para viagra na tropa... só gente ingénua... e um tipo que odeia as mulheres... as pessoas em geral.





Lino said:


> tiveram 21 anos de ditadura militar, ó burro. Com porrada, desprezo por tudo e todos. Têm um ignorante defensor de violência que é um populista e que quis bombardear o Rio, que esteve preso também, que se auto-denomina de Messias mas que esquece que Jesus também foi preso e defendia pobres, esfomeados. Que é uma vergonha em diplomacia e se relaciona com os sangrentos da Arábia Saudita. Tem vergonha dessas tuas palavras. Vai à escola de novo e aprende história.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Kelsen 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana) 

Motivo:* Trollagem / Termos chulos



Kelsen said:


> Nem todo mundo, eu tou organizando um punhetaço em frente ao diretório do PT aqui na cidade.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @pmt_ 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas) 

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários 



pmt_ said:


> Agora o Sniper virou defensor do bolso do Marcelo Odebrecht, quem diria, só aparecer o capitalista (corporativista) correto, que 🔞 .
> 
> E os serviços de enfermagem brasileiros no mundo, como estavam?


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Rodriogs 
Tipo: Banimento parcial
Thread(s):* Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões II - 2022

*Motivo:* Trollagem / Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários



Rodriogs said:


> Que argumento? Esse não é um espaço pra argumentos já tem anos, eu venho aqui pra me divertir, me sinto como se estivesse infiltrado numa seita bizarra. Amanhã vai ser especialmente interessante!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @behind @rafssilva @Bruno Kevin @Soldat @Farol da Barra 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana) 

Motivo:* Provocações / City x city / Ofensas a outros usuários / Trollagens / Intolerância 



behind said:


> Juro que se Bolsonaro perder as eleições eu não vou achar ruim apenas por esse tipo de pessoa. A cidade, o estado esquerdista da pessoa está na m#rda a séculos, mas pra ele ruim é o Bolsonaro, deve ser patologia.





rafssilva said:


> Bom mesmo são os governos petistas! Brasil potência!! Como vão as coisas aí na República da Bahia? Os índices do seu estado são de dar inveja a Califórnia.





Bruno Kevin said:


> Farol da Barra é vc que é tudo isso, vc só acusa os outros daquilo que existe dentro de vc. Pelo fato de vc ser assim vc acha que os outros são tbm.





Soldat said:


> Baiano, vota em PT e quer chamar alguem de tolo? Sério? Piada pronta.





Farol da Barra said:


> O pastor anda fazendo lavagem cerebral em sua cabeça? Falo isso, porque infelizmente acontece muito isso nas igrejas e ainda mais agora nesse período de eleição , feito em matérias e por relatos de pessoas que conheço que são evangélicas.
> E qual o problema de Lula ir a outros tipos de religião? Você acha que todo mundo tem que ser evangélico é? Cada um tem sua religião cara!
> Deixe de ser bitolado e abra sua mente..





Farol da Barra said:


> Um evangélico vir aqui falar de ser cristão apoiando um propagador de armas que destila ódio e discórdia, e que debocha da desgraça da doença alheia na covid 19!
> Vá orar, que talvez você esteja até servindo ao satanás sem se dar conta! Cuidado com boa parte desses pastore$$$!
> Vocês deveriam era ter vergonha de estar usando o nome de Deus levianamente na política, isso sim!


----------



## RecHub

*Pela Administração

Usuário(s): @BobbyLee
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @KCKS @behind )


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário(s):* @O_adevogado
*Tipo: Suspensão (1 mes)* 
*Motivo: *Ofensas reiteradas mesmo após suspensao anterior pelo mesmo motivo



O_adevogado said:


> POR FAVOR MODERAÇÃO, ME DESBANE DO THREAD DE POLÍTICA PRA EU RIR DO GADO
> 
> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> NÃO ME CENSUREM COMO O TSE! NÃO SEJAM XANDÃO!


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Barriga-Verde 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Intolerância



Barriga-Verde said:


> View attachment 4069162





Barriga-Verde said:


> Fica a lição para a direita de nunca mais colocar 1 centavo no Nordeste.
> 
> Negligenciou as demais regiões para pagar bolsa vagabundagem, e aí? Deu a mesma merda de votação de sempre.
> 
> Próximo presidente de direita que foque na parte produtiva do país e esqueça quem quer ser esquecido.





Barriga-Verde said:


> sim, pra inundar


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @IsaacJPA 
Tipo: Suspensão parcial (1 Semana)
Thread(s):* Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões II - 2022

*Motivo:* Trollagem / Provocações 



IsaacJPA said:


> E por que não estão trabalhando se são trabalhadores?
> 
> Para carregarem o país nas costas têm que trabalhar. Lugar de chorar é em casa. Cadê os democratas aqui do fórum, sumiram? Estranho...


----------



## Jdolci

*Usuário(s): @Bruno GV
Tipo: Suspensão (1 Semana) 
Motivo:* Postagem ofensiva e preconceituosa



Bruno GV said:


> Já notei que as gays bolsominions são as mais raivosas no discurso...acho que é uma tentativa constante de se reafirmar pros heteros conservadores como merecedores de uma migalha de atenção.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @pedrouraí @digaorock 
Tipo: Suspensão (1 semana)

Motivo:* Provocações e desvirtuamento de thread



pedrouraí said:


> Acorda Bela, o Brasil não é lulista adorador. Vão ter oposição em vários aspectos (econômico, midiático, social, etc) sim e sim. Não é porque ganharam a eleição presidencial (com menos da metade dos votos totais) que se tornaram os donos da verdade e do país. Qual parte da democracia que tanto dizem prezar não entendem?





digaorock said:


> De fato, tem que ser Bolsonaro adorador, e eu estou vendo os defensores da democracia questionando o resultado da eleição na marra. Oposição sempre existirá, seja ela de direita ou de esquerda, senão não existe democracia.
> 
> P.S.: Não sou Lulista, sou anti-Bolsonaro, se o Padre Kelmon fosse para o segundo turno teria o meu voto.





pedrouraí said:


> Não me importa o que você é, o país não é propriedade de presidente algum. O resultado das urnas não reflete o que todos pensam, ninguém deve ser tratorado por ter ideiais diferentes de um grupo preponderante do qual não faz parte. Cada emissora tem seu viés, let it be. Ser anti-bozo é ser a favor da censura de veículos que não são anti-bozo?





digaorock said:


> Quem falou em censura aqui fiote? Os únicos adeptos disso são os minions, já que vibravam feito gol em final de copa toda vez que o Bozo ameaçava caçar a concessão da Globo. Isonomia é diferente de censura.





pedrouraí said:


> Aham, os únicos adeptos de censurar veículos midiáticos são os minions… Foram bem eles os únicos que deram um festival de censuras durante as eleições, por exemplo.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @luso-brasileiro 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @paulistafau )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Caaastelli 
Tipo: Banimento parcial
Thread(s):* Política do Brasil | Notícias e Discussões II - 2022

*Motivo:* Trollagem / Provocações 



Caaastelli said:


> hahaahah essa é boa!!! então deve ser algo do sul e estou por fora. Em São Paulo, quando criança, nunca cantávamos o hino estendendo o braço dessa forma. Ou era com a mão no peito, ou com os 2 braços pra baixo.
> E pela reação de todos os jornais, deve ser só no sul mesmo que isso não é considerado nazista.
> Inclusive, joguei no google, crianças cantam hino em escola. NENHUMA imagem como essa do vídeo. Mas se pra vcs tá ok.... e ainda os outros que são ignorantes rs
> Cada uma.





Caaastelli said:


> foi o que acabei de postar... ainda chamam os outros de ignorantes... nunca vi uma criança cantando hino assim em escola.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Cancio_87 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas) 

Motivo:* Intolerância



Cancio_87 said:


> Certíssimo o cidadão que atropelou.
> 
> Legítima defesa purinha, carro sendo depredado.. talvez perdesse a vida se não fizesse aquilo.





Cancio_87 said:


> Estão demorando a sentar bala de borracha nessa galera..


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @Engineer.ma 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas) 

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários / Intolerância / City x city



Engineer.ma said:


> Não sabia que era uma competição.
> Flávio Dino e um homem íntegro e um ótimo jurista.
> Também não obteve uma boa gestão mas é um Político de respeito. Se você concorda com os ideais dele ou não, não importa. Mas ele é um exemplo de político.
> .
> .
> .
> Agora vi seu perfil vi de onde é.
> Tocantins o estado perdido do Norte XENOFOBICO por motivos que ninguém sabe....
> POIS EM nada se supera aos outros estados do Norte Nordeste. Somente em idh. Mas com uma população de 1.5 M e muito fácil. A RM de São Luís é Maceió tem mais gente que isso.


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s) : @malegi 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 meses) 

Motivo:* Provocações / Ofensas a outros usuários / Palavras de baixo calão



malegi said:


> Zé Dirceu? Chefe da transição? kkkkkkkkk já vimos que esse fórum vai virar a cachorrinha das fake news... vão abanar pra todas as mentiras....


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Jnvixbl 
Tipo: Banimento

Motivo:* Contas Múltiplas ( @Steve Bannon @SteelyDan22 @whistler85 )


----------



## RecHub

*Usuário(s): @Dan Dan 
Tipo: Suspensão (2 semanas)

Motivo:* Intolerância / City x city



Dan Dan said:


> O que tem em Goiânia além de não ter favelas?
> Dupla sertaneja?
> Esse mantra “ não tem favelas” tem décadas . Eh um slogan da cidade.
> Quanto as cidades citadas no interior. Eu já morei em Dourados, pergunta se eu quis ficar por lá? Jamais. Ah existe um Êxodo no Brasil em direção ao oeste sério? Ninguém liga


----------

